# The Unisex Journal - Katy & Tyramhall, A story of Green vs Yellow :D



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi All!

So, these pair are up for another challenge.

Both very focussed, but just need that little bit of competition to push that bit further!

If you like to see good food pics, this is the right place 

Over to @Katy & @tyramhall to post their story so far.

Bring on the trumpets!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

At the end of last year I decided that I had to do something about being a fat cvnt so joined UK-M for some motivation and advice. I was fortunate enough to be allowed to participate in the following competition:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-jo...ale-9-men.html

I did quite well in it and managed to lose quite a bit of weight. Due to family issues over the last couple of months I havent trained anywhere near like i was doing. I've been able to control my diet to a certain degree so havent piled all the weight back on lol!

I have now entered into this against Katy. Just what I need to get my focus back.

My current stats are:

Age. 30

Height. 6ft

Weight. 13st 9lbs

Chest. tbc

Arms. tbc

Waist. 34 inches

Legs. tbc

My Goals are:

I want to continue cutting down to approximately 13st then start trying to define my muscles. Whilst doing this I appreciate that my weight will increase and am quite prepared for it mentally.

My Diet:

My diet will be kept very simple consisting of lots of protein and VEGETABLES! I aim to consume 2200cals daily which I believe to be sufficient for my needs.

My Training:

Monday - chest

Flat DB press 4 x 12

Incline DB press 3 x 12

Incline flyes 3 x 15

Cable crossover / pec dec 2 x 8

Dips 3 x failure

Tuesday - legs

Squats 4 x 8

Leg press 3 x 15

Leg extension 3 x 10

Lunges 2 x 15

Lying leg curls 5 x 10

Standing calves 5 x 12

Thursday - back and biceps

Deadlifts 4 x 8

Bent over rows 3 x 12

Pullups any grip 3 x failure

Wide grip pulldowns 3 x 10

Seated rows 3 x 10

Barbell curls 3 x 12

Hammer curls 3 x 10

Saturday - shoulders

Seated shoulder press 4 x 12

Lateral DB raises 3 x 10

Face pulls 3 x 12

Tricep pushdowns 3 x 12

Skull crushers 3 x 10

Recently I have had a tendency to over do the cardio which having got advice from people off here could be detrimental to muscle gain. With this in mind I will try and limit it to only a couple of times a week. This is what I will struggle on as I really love running and keeping fit. If i cant control these urges then I will simply have to eat more to compensate lol!

Photos:

This is what I looked like at the start of the year weighing over 16st:



















This is what I look like now:




























Overall I think I have made ok progress since January but now is the time to really crack on with it!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Whilst we both already have our own journals we thought that we'd both push each further if we competed a little  I've stalled a bit recently and could do with the extra motivation!

We have two goal dates: the first is New Year's and the second is the end of March (around the time I might be modelling lingerie).

*My goal:*

My goal is to lose more body fat and gain more muscle and in so doing, develop some definition. I need to maintain a balance though whereby fat loss doesn't compromise my bust size too much, given that I'll be modelling lingerie for bigger boobed women! Below are my most recent pics from last Friday.

A more specific goal is that I'd like to get down to 9st. Might not seem like a big challenge but I think I could struggle! Of course though, weight isn't really what matters; it's how I look.



*Current stats:*

Weight - 131lbs

Waist - 27.5"

Bust - 37"

Hips - 35.5"

Thigh - 23"

*Diet and training:*

My current training and diet plan is in the OP of my journal:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/163474-katys-journal.html

Briefly, my plan is to stick to 1200kcals a day, and 600kcals on Wednesday and Thursday for IF. I don't consume grains so I basically have veg and meat/fish with some dairy and fruit.

*Obstacles:*


My biggest obstacle is relapsing. So I need to stay sober! So far so good 

I have a habit of not counting carlories and then understimating how much I've consumed! So I must not slack with myfitnesspal.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

subbed

let battle commence... now where's that popcorn?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes as Ryk says ...let battle commence and let the best .....................................................person win ............your both winners already in my book but the chips are down so ..........


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Where's Tyram eh?! Rude! I wanna know what delightfull yellow meals he's had today so far! :laugh:

I haven't done any exercise today because I'm fasting (2nd and last day for this week). I've done pretty well with my 600kcals but I am reeeeally hungry now! I've had to do LOADS of maths regarding my business ready for a meeting tomorrow and having low blood sugar really hasn't helped my poor brain work! Good news is though...I have a new, and much better design ready for my website! :bounce: Can't wait to build it next week!.

No training for me tomorrow either because I'm always too weak the day after fasting but shall go for a run and do legs on Saturday.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Good luck guys subbed, what happened to your other face off log Tyriam?

@Katy looking forward to seeing about how you run your IF, probably going to start my new journal on Monday based around a 6 hour eating window each day and push pull legs.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Good luck ladies


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Good luck guys subbed, what happened to your other face off log Tyriam?
> 
> @Katy looking forward to seeing about how you run your IF, probably going to start my new journal on Monday based around a 6 hour eating window each day and push pull legs.


Breeny hasnt been posting like he was at the start of the competition and hasnt been online for a week so looks like something has cropped up which was a shame. unfortunately im at that stage where i need to be pushed hard and without that competition elemant to it im worried i'll slacken off. Due to Katy's determination this wont happen now


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Tyranhall mate! Just seen your thread, want to say good luck.. I was a horrific 16 stone also but last autum.. managed to get down a bit.. intrested in seeing how your weights routine is giving you results, I see you are doing low carb (not zero carb) .. how are you finding the cardio and lifts with this ?

lxm


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Mondays Chest session in the gym went well but havent felt any aching afterwards despite me working harder than the previous week. With this in mind I decided another chest session was in order:

chest

Flat DB press 4 x 12

Incline DB press 3 x 12

Incline flyes 3 x 15

Cable crossover / pec dec 2 x 8

Dips 3 x failure

I increased the weights slightly again and it worked a treat. Even now I can feel sore bits all over my upper body!

Had a nice chicken, tuna and sweetcorn omelette afterwards:










Then I made 2 turkey salad pitta breads:










Just in the process of cooking a nice spanish style paella dish. Not sure what im putting in it yet but it will taste good lol!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

lxm said:


> Tyranhall mate! Just seen your thread, want to say good luck.. I was a horrific 16 stone also but last autum.. managed to get down a bit.. intrested in seeing how your weights routine is giving you results, I see you are doing low carb (not zero carb) .. how are you finding the cardio and lifts with this ?
> 
> lxm


Cheers pal. If im honest mate i dont seem to notice any difference whether I eat carbs or not. Most days Im full of energy irrelevant of what food I eat.

I've got a holiday booked on the 14th January to Egypt so have a great reason to really push myself to the limit now. Lets see what happens!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> At the end of last year I decided that I had to do something about being a fat cvnt so joined UK-M for some motivation and advice. I was fortunate enough to be allowed to participate in the following competition:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-jo...ale-9-men.html
> 
> ...


you have done absolutely great m8 ..and losing slow and steady like you have is the way to keeping it off.

kudos m8


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Had some great news this afternoon. I tendered a design bid for a small project back in july and today i found out id been selected to design it!

I decided to make a nice 2 course meal to celebrate:

Starter: mushroom with feta cheese and pancetta with balsamic glaze










Main: chicken and chorizo paella










You'll notice ive put a piece of lettuce on my main to give it some colour lol!

I swear down i could be a chef in a top michellin star restaurant!!!!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Breeny hasnt been posting like he was at the start of the competition and hasnt been online for a week so looks like something has cropped up which was a shame. unfortunately im at that stage where i need to be pushed hard and without that competition elemant to it im worried i'll slacken off. Due to Katy's determination this wont happen now


Fair one mate, just seen you updated your first post. You have improved so much mate!!!I'm well jealouse! Stick at it!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Fair one mate, just seen you updated your first post. You have improved so much mate!!!I'm well jealouse! Stick at it!


Cheers mate. I can kind of see a difference, just wish it was more!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Good luck to you both


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Cheers mate. I can kind of see a difference, just wish it was more!


Doesnt everyone wish their gains were more  be patient, I'm well happy for you though mate, your smashing it!

At least now you have Katy to keep you on the straight and narrow.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Doesnt everyone wish their gains were more  be patient, I'm well happy for you though mate, your smashing it!
> 
> At least now you have Katy to keep you on the straight and narrow.


Cheers mate. Much appreciated. Mother hen will keep me working hard. Surprised she hasnt commented on my fine cuisine yet tho lol!

Im off to bed to get some rest before tomorrows session.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Cheers mate. Much appreciated. Mother hen will keep me working hard. Surprised she hasnt commented on my fine cuisine yet tho lol!
> 
> Im off to bed to get some rest before tomorrows session.


Shes lost for words, or jealouse of that mushroom feta thing, that looks awesome!

Talk soon mate


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Replicator said:


> you have done absolutely great m8 ..and losing slow and steady like you have is the way to keeping it off.
> 
> kudos m8


Mate it's fcuking mental how 10 months gas changed so much. You're only 7lb heavier than me now. Haha crazy. At the start of the year I bet we were a good 4 stone apart. I weighed 11,7


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

@Katy

Good luck today. You will blow them away with all your information!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Had some great news this afternoon. I tendered a design bid for a small project back in july and today i found out id been selected to design it!
> 
> I decided to make a nice 2 course meal to celebrate:
> 
> ...


Well done on the tender mate!

I used to do tender work, always a nice feeling to come out top :thumb:

As ever, food looks awesome!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Well done on the tender mate!
> 
> I used to do tender work, always a nice feeling to come out top :thumb:
> 
> As ever, food looks awesome!


cheers pal. It was one of those bids i didnt expect to hear anything back as im a one man band and i was bidding against larger architectural companies. Pressure is off now as this one job will see me through until march on its own so happy days!

the meal went down a treat! Think ive set the bar high for katy now on the food photos. Hopefully not too high though lol!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Morning folks


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Just got back from a 2mile run. Its rest day at the gym so thought id go for a fast run. Fastest yet, got it down to 6:23 miles! Ill do the same again tonight but slower. Despite a good cool down my calves are on fire! The route i did has a huge hill in it as well so would be interesting what i could get my mile time down to on a flat surface.

Ive also decided im going to have a protein shake with every meal to really help up my protein intake. Hopefully this will help pack on muscle but no doubt really hit my bank balance!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Mate it's fcuking mental how 10 months gas changed so much. You're only 7lb heavier than me now. Haha crazy. At the start of the year I bet we were a good 4 stone apart. I weighed 11,7


Cheers rob. It feels only like yesterday we were in that competition in january!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

get that paella sorted mate :scared:

h34r:

7 min mile is not bad at all!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

lxm said:


> get that paella sorted mate :scared:
> 
> h34r:
> 
> 7 min mile is not bad at all!


Cheers mate. Ill be joining the army soon lol!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice little run there lad, decided I'm starting my new journal and log tomorrow regardless of doctors orders.


----------



## ClareAnne (Aug 6, 2012)

Good luck to you both, subbed and looking forward to seeing how it goes! ^^


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Nice little run there lad, decided I'm starting my new journal and log tomorrow regardless of doctors orders.


Good for you mate. Ill follow it

- - - Updated - - -



ClareAnne said:


> Good luck to you both, subbed and looking forward to seeing how it goes! ^^


Welcome aboard my new journal!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Had porridge and a bit of jam for breakfast after this mornings run and just made turkey salad in mint sauce in pitta breads for dinner:










Really does fill a corner!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Cheers mate 

Random question, the post you just quoted of me, do you know why it says updated on it :s ?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Not quite sure. I replied to your post then clares so rather than have two separate reply quotes it joins them into one post thus the update bit. If not that then i have no idea. Im sure when katy wakes up she'll explain better lol.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

i think there is an issue with the forum software, there were double quotes and emails everywhere last week


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right..I'm here! :bounce:

Tyram, I saw your food pics on my nexus last night whilst in bed and had to show Lorian that awful looking omelette...we were both in disbelief! Call that food!  Who has chicken, tuna and sweetcorn omelette? You have weird tastes my man!

Here's my breakfast from this morning: (lots more pics will follow and I will floor you on the attractive and healthy meals front!)



Thanks Tyram for wishing me luck  The meeting went way better than expected. It looks like I'll quite easily get the loan  She as really impressed with my plan and knowledge (who knew I had knowledge about business and finance!) and she can't see why it wouldn't succeed 

Right, back to the prupose of this journal. Disovered this morning that since last Friday I've lost half a pound and half an inch from my hips, bust and thighs and quater of an inch from my wasit. Here's a pic from this morning:



I think that I'm starting to get more definition in my legs and bum is looking better; must be the squats!

No training today due to weakness from my fast but I'll go for a run on the beach tomorrow along with either a legs routine or core.

My appetite is non existent at the moment, which is strange. I barely made a dent on my breakfast so essentially, all I've had since 7am is half an egg, 1/4 slice of ham and 2 coffees! I'll force down some thai turkey burgers soon and hopefully I'll be hungry tonight because we're going out for dinner.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Brilliant news about your meeting! Btw, that omelette was very nice!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Doesnt everyone wish their gains were more  be patient, I'm well happy for you though mate, your smashing it!
> 
> *At least now you have Katy to keep you on the straight and narrow*.


Damn straight! Actually it's more the other way around really. Even just within the past 24 hours I've stopped myself from cheating thinking 'I can't let Paul win'! so I'm already being more strict than I was. With Paul's rate of improvement I really don't think I'll be able to keep up!



Marrsy86 said:


> Good luck guys subbed, what happened to your other face off log Tyriam?
> 
> @Katy looking forward to seeing about how you run your IF, probably going to start my new journal on Monday based around a 6 hour eating window each day and push pull legs.


My IF is 2 days on 600kcals so it's not the same as this eating window thing. Not too sure how that works actually! I've definately seen greater improvment since doing IF...I recommend it! My weight loss stalled until I started it.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

tyramhall said:


> Brilliant news about your meeting! Btw, that omelette was very nice!!


obviously tasted better than it looked :tongue:

you two should also do a menu thread - the food looks great..


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

My improvement is bound to slow down now. Due to the comp thats why im going for another run tonight and eating the left over paella!

By the way, your looking in good nick in your latest picture. Big improvement already. Defo got my work cut out for me!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> My improvement is bound to slow down now. Due to the comp thats why im going for another run tonight and eating the left over paella!
> 
> By the way, your looking in good nick in your latest picture. Big improvement already. Defo got my work cut out for me!


You don't half push yourself with cardio! If I did any more than I do I'd resent it! But then if I take up dancing again I'd enjoy that sort of exercise.

Cheers for compliment. I do see a slight improvement from just last week. I really need to build muscle though which is hard for girl!! I also ened a bench for my upper body but I'm broke! :crying:

I'm sure your omelette tasted lovely hun...just not my sort of mix of flavours.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Katy said:


> Damn straight! Actually it's more the other way around really. Even just within the past 24 hours I've stopped myself from cheating thinking 'I can't let Paul win'! so I'm already being more strict than I was. With Paul's rate of improvement I really don't think I'll be able to keep up!
> 
> My IF is 2 days on 600kcals so it's not the same as this eating window thing. Not too sure how that works actually! I've definately seen greater improvment since doing IF...I recommend it! My weight loss stalled until I started it.


Yea, I'm interested in all three of the main IF styles though so want to see how your way works out.

Faceoffs are great motivation, when I was in the 9 man face off with Tyrian it helped load till I got sent away with work in the last two weeks lol.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Rykard said:


> obviously tasted better than it looked :tongue:
> 
> you two should also do a menu thread - the food looks great..


Good idea. Dont think it would be fair on katy though if we ended up using most of my dishes 

Id let her soup be a starter though lol!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

@tyramhall, are you still doing IF? If so, do you find that you're not hungry afterwards? Every Friday (first day back to normal eating) I'm usually not that hungry but still have an appetite, but I've found that as each week goes by I feel less and less hungry on Friday to the point today where I've had to force down ham on rice cake. For the frist time in ages I might struggle to even meet my 1200kcals!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just found these pics from last year. Thought I'd compare them to now. I can see that actually I am smaller now! ANd the MT2 seems to have a left a permenant change in skin colour! To think, I was bigger than that just 6 months ago!





This is the first time I've shown these embarrassing pics but to hell with it...if tryam can, so can I. Besides, I should be proud 

I actually feel quite sick looking at those earlier pics...and the god awful underwear and pastey white skin! :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Did anyone else click this thread purely because the title had "sex" in it?? :confused1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Katy said:


> Just found these pics from last year. Thought I'd compare them to now. I can see that actually I am smaller now! ANd the MT2 seems to have a left a permenant change in skin colour! To think, I was bigger than that just 6 months ago!
> 
> This is the first time I've shown these embarrassing pics but to hell with it...if tryam can, so can I. Besides, I should be proud
> 
> *I actually feel quite sick looking at those earlier pics*...and the god awful underwear and pastey white skin! :lol:


Dont be so fuc.king stupid, any bloke in here would destroy the girl in both sets of pics!

sorry, my mrs has told me off already for the way i put things.

Make love to the girl in both sets of pics....


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Some awesome food pics!!

Makes me hungry coming in here 

@tyramhall - you bloody love cardio and pitta's :tongue:

@Katy - well done with the meeting :thumb: and looking in tip top shape!

Reps to both when I'm home


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Some awesome food pics!!
> 
> Makes me hungry coming in here
> 
> ...


Cheers hun


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

@Katy The change is awesome in those sets of pics, getting well motivated to get back to the gym now from this and the aesthetics or death thread! Were you on IF for most of that time or is it something you recently started ?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Damn it! My posts are doing that stupid - - - Updated - - - thing now! the text is exactly the same! Its really making me angry for some reason lol.

On a side not just realized im classed as a Gold Member now! Time to apply to Adult Lounge!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> @Katy The change is awesome in those sets of pics, getting well motivated to get back to the gym now from this and the aesthetics or death thread! Were you on IF for most of that time or is it something you recently started ?


Thanks I might not have lost that much really but it makes all the difference. I'm just so much happier now and trying on clothes is no longer a source of frustration! I actually like what I wear now and things are comfortable again. I used to hate feeling my tummy folding over with flab when I sat down and now I'm fine  Totally worth it!

I started IF about 2 1/2 months ago after the Horizon programme but it wasn't consistent due to a relapse. So I've only been able to stick with it for a month undisturbed now. But my rate of weight loss has been faster than before the detox which I can only assume is due to IF...but I could be wrong. I'd have exected weight loss to slow down as I get smaller so the fact that it hasn't whilst on IF makes me think that's having a positive affect. 

- - - Updated - - -



Marrsy86 said:


> Damn it! My posts are doing that stupid - - - Updated - - - thing now! the text is exactly the same! Its really making me angry for some reason lol.
> 
> On a side not just realized im classed as a Gold Member now! Time to apply to Adult Lounge!


I edited your post to remove the repeat. It is annoying though, I know. Best thing for now is to use the advanced posting bit.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Katy said:


> Thanks I might not have lost that much really but it makes all the difference. I'm just so much happier now and trying on clothes is no longer a source of frustration! I actually like what I wear now and things are comfortable again. I used to hate feeling my tummy folding over with flab when I sat down and now I'm fine  Totally worth it!
> 
> I started IF about 2 1/2 months ago after the Horizon programme but it wasn't consistent due to a relapse. So I've only been able to stick with it for a month undisturbed now. But my rate of weight loss has been faster than before the detox which I can only assume is due to IF...but I could be wrong. I'd have exected weight loss to slow down as I get smaller so the fact that it hasn't whilst on IF makes me think that's having a positive affect.


Hard work pays off  I have only been into this type of thing and when I started I only cared about getting my strength up. I feel I have lost all the gains I made due to work sending me away for a few month and then getting a leg injury but the knowledge and the little bit of experience I have gained this year have helped alot. Planning to smash IF and Push, Pull, Legs with the goal to cut right down at first then build up slowly and cleanly. Cant wait to see my year progress pics! Hope they show results as good as you and Tyriam.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Katy said:


> Just found these pics from last year. Thought I'd compare them to now. I can see that actually I am smaller now! ANd the MT2 seems to have a left a permenant change in skin colour! To think, I was bigger than that just 6 months ago!
> 
> View attachment 97230
> View attachment 97227
> ...


Huge difference! well done Katy. You'll be in the best shape of your life come Xmas!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Hard work pays off  I have only been into this type of thing and when I started I only cared about getting my strength up. I feel I have lost all the gains I made due to work sending me away for a few month and then getting a leg injury but the knowledge and the little bit of experience I have gained this year have helped alot. Planning to smash IF and Push, Pull, Legs with the goal to cut right down at first then build up slowly and cleanly. Cant wait to see my year progress pics! Hope they show results as good as you and Tyriam.


It sounds like you've learnt lessons along the way, ready to put it all into action. So when are you starting IF? What IF are you doing? I still don't really get the whole eating window thing e.g. what days, how many kcals, when etc.



robc1985 said:


> Huge difference! well done Katy. You'll be in the best shape of your life come Xmas!


Thanks hun  I've been slimmer and lighter before but that was with no muscle! So this time round will be the first time that I'm not skinny fat, but instead, hopefully slim, strong and lean 

My next step is heavier weights for squats and I need to train my arms!


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Katy said:


> It sounds like you've learnt lessons along the way, ready to put it all into action. So when are you starting IF? What IF are you doing? I still don't really get the whole eating window thing e.g. what days, how many kcals, when etc.
> 
> Thanks hun  I've been slimmer and lighter before but that was with no muscle! So this time round will be the first time that I'm not skinny fat, but instead, hopefully slim, strong and lean
> 
> My next step is heavier weights for squats and I need to train my arms!


Lol, get those guns built up!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Lol, get those guns built up!


I need the weights and a bench first! And I'm too poor at the moment :crying:

Right, well I've calculated my calories so far and all I've managed to eat is 550kcals! I don't know what's wrong with me! I must force some food down me tonight so that I'm strong enough to do a decent lot of exercise tomorrow.

On a seperate note, our house got struck my lightening today! :laugh: Was a bit scary!!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi Katy 

How are you finding the IF so far? I've been it for just over a week, still hungry in the mornings but a black coffee helps that out!

Haven't noticed any real difference in myself, have noticed a difference in my bowel movements, or lack of..

One thing I'm thinking of is fasting for 36 hours, I'll eat tomorrow night then not eat until 2PM Monday, I've seen a few posts about fasting for a whole day. Thoughts?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Dont be so fuc.king stupid, any bloke in here would destroy the girl in both sets of pics!
> 
> sorry, my mrs has told me off already for the way i put things.
> 
> Make love to the girl in both sets of pics....


That's not the point though...I haven't lost weight so that men would want to 'destroy' me...I already had a man who was more than happy with my appearance when I was that weight and was fortunate to have other men pay an interest. My motivation has been to prefer what I see in the mirror, and more importantly, feel happier within myself; to not feel folds of flab when sitting down, not feel a wobble when running, to feel comfortable in clothes and to enjoy trying on new outfits. It's laregly been about me feeling happy within my own...not about increasing the number of men who would want to 'destroy' me!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mr-Ponting said:


> Hi Katy
> 
> How are you finding the IF so far? I've been it for just over a week, still hungry in the mornings but a black coffee helps that out!
> 
> ...


I think it all depends on the approach that suits you best. Mine is 2 days back to back, consuming 600kcals on each of those days. I spread those calories out throughout the day so that I can still have a breakfast, lunch, dinner and treat. Admittedly those meals are very low in calories and laregely consist of lettuce but for me it's important to have those meals. Other people have their 600kcals in one sitting (that wouldn't work for me).

What approach are you taking at the moment?

I find that during my fast day I get some feelings of euphoria and can just fly through work and each week it's gotten easier to cope with. However, yesterday I had to have an extra 100kcals due to a headache caused my low blood sugar and I started to feel faint. So I have mixed feelings on it; sometimes cranky and feeling ill and other times feel great and really motivated!


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Good luck guys, not that you need it as you've both made some amazing progress so far.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

WWR said:


> Good luck guys, not that you need it as you've both made some amazing progress so far.


Thanks


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm going to be naughty @Katy..... food pics..... but it's fat Friday here 

Mince (chilli) Kidney Beans, Baked Beans and cheese - in wraps 




























Sorry! Not very green is it :tongue:


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Katy said:


> I think it all depends on the approach that suits you best. Mine is 2 days back to back, consuming 600kcals on each of those days. I spread those calories out throughout the day so that I can still have a breakfast, lunch, dinner and treat. Admittedly those meals are very low in calories and laregely consist of lettuce but for me it's important to have those meals. Other people have their 600kcals in one sitting (that wouldn't work for me).
> 
> What approach are you taking at the moment?
> 
> I find that during my fast day I get some feelings of euphoria and can just fly through work and each week it's gotten easier to cope with. However, yesterday I had to have an extra 100kcals due to a headache caused my low blood sugar and I started to feel faint. So I have mixed feelings on it; sometimes cranky and feeling ill and other times feel great and really motivated!


I fast everyday from 10pm-2pm the next day. Diet isn't fantastic. Usually have a tin of mackerel on toast, then have some tuna cheese and half a chicken breast with salad, then after the gym it's 1 1/2 chicken breasts with mixed veg, sometimes have noodles with that if its a training day.

Rest days I eat pretty much the same but replace the carbs with fish oils, EVOO

Supplementing VIT D 5000iu, VIT C 1000mg, 4000mg fish oils, USP labs Oxyelite pro, BCAA, creatine and 1 protein shake after the gym


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Katy said:


> I think it all depends on the approach that suits you best. Mine is 2 days back to back, consuming 600kcals on each of those days. I spread those calories out throughout the day so that I can still have a breakfast, lunch, dinner and treat. Admittedly those meals are very low in calories and laregely consist of lettuce but for me it's important to have those meals. Other people have their 600kcals in one sitting (that wouldn't work for me).
> 
> What approach are you taking at the moment?
> 
> I find that during my fast day I get some feelings of euphoria and can just fly through work and each week it's gotten easier to cope with. However, yesterday I had to have an extra 100kcals due to a headache caused my low blood sugar and I started to feel faint. So I have mixed feelings on it; sometimes cranky and feeling ill and other times feel great and really motivated!


I fast everyday from 10pm-2pm the next day. Diet isn't fantastic. Usually have a tin of mackerel on toast, then have some tuna cheese and half a chicken breast with salad, then after the gym it's 1 1/2 chicken breasts with mixed veg, sometimes have noodles with that if its a training day.

Rest days I eat pretty much the same but replace the carbs with fish oils, EVOO

Supplementing VIT D 5000iu, VIT C 1000mg, 4000mg fish oils, USP labs Oxyelite pro, BCAA, creatine and 50g MP impact whey after the gym


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Katy said:


> It sounds like you've learnt lessons along the way, ready to put it all into action. So when are you starting IF? What IF are you doing? I still don't really get the whole eating window thing e.g. what days, how many kcals, when etc.


Starting either Tomorrow or Monday Depending how I feel driving with my leg.

Im planning to run my IF every day, only eating between noon and 6pm, 6 hour eating window with an 18 hour fast. I might try to carb cycle on it like lean gains where i have a carb heavy low fat day on weight training days and then a high fat low carb day on cardio/rest days. Calorie wise it depends on your goals, as I want to cut to lose the weight i have gained while in hospital and stuff and as i have lost most the muscle mass I had gained i'm not too fussed about losing the rest as I am planning this as more of aa recom than a cut/bulk.

Im planning on eating a max of 2400 cals a day, but when I was testing the different IFs out I was able to ear around 1600 cals minimum and hold hunger off with ice cold water or cups of green tea. Once im happy with my body fat % I plan to jump my cals to a minimum of 2400 for a week or so and gauge from scales/mirror/calipers/tape measure if I think I am still loosing weight, if I am then I will add 100 cals and repeate until it looks like I'm starting to gain then take it from there.

Upon waking im planning on starting my day with 500ml-1L of ice cold water and wash down creatine, Beta-Alanine, BCAA and Glutamine when I start to bulk as their calorie density is small enough to keep me in a fasted state through till noon.

Something else I discovered while trialing IF is that im actually a good cook and enjoy doing it so thats a bit of extra motivation too! 

@Mr-Ponting is your Vit C a tablet or powder form ? I tried power form and found it just warped the taste of anything I added it to and was rank, then I found 100mg tablets made me throw up for some reason, might try breaking tablets up and taking them through out the day instead to try help with my water retention.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi ..just popped in to say hi

Rob too much carbs in them mince wraps things eat the mince mixture and throw away them wraps LOL


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

> @Mr-Ponting is your Vit C a tablet or powder form ? I tried power form and found it just warped the taste of anything I added it to and was rank, then I found 100mg tablets made me throw up for some reason, might try breaking tablets up and taking them through out the day instead to try help with my water retention.


http://bit.ly/Q6MQtw

There you go, taken those ones for months.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> @tyramhall, are you still doing IF? If so, do you find that you're not hungry afterwards? Every Friday (first day back to normal eating) I'm usually not that hungry but still have an appetite, but I've found that as each week goes by I feel less and less hungry on Friday to the point today where I've had to force down ham on rice cake. For the frist time in ages I might struggle to even meet my 1200kcals!


Not doing it anymore. I lost enough weight doing it and now feel i need to tone up now and build muscle.

when i finished my third day of fasting i found that i was never that hungry afterwards. Its hard to explain as logic would say you should be hungry!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Best of luck to you both!

A month ago me and Katy could have had a boozin journal. That would have been a laugh!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Had a busy afternoon so not been on much.

Went for another run this evening. Nowhere near as fast but still did 4 miles which was good.

Then had the rest of my paella afterwards:










Doesnt look as good as my other michellin star meals but by eck it was tasty lol!

Feeling pretty pleased overall today. Diet has been spot on and cant wait to hit the weights tomorrow.

Just had a protein shake before bed. Happy days!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Replicator said:


> Hi ..just popped in to say hi
> 
> Rob too much carbs in them mince wraps things eat the mince mixture and throw away them wraps LOL


Fat Friday mate pmsl


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Felt great being back in the gym this morning after a days rest.

Did the following:

Saturday - shoulders

Seated shoulder press 4 x 12

Lateral DB raises 3 x 10

Face pulls 3 x 12

Tricep pushdowns 3 x 12

Skull crushers 3 x 10

Defo feel im getting stronger each week. Suspect that since i changed from IF to eating protein healthy meals each day has helped. Still waiting to see my newbie gains that everybody talks about. Im sure its an urban myth!!

Then had a protein shake and these both after my workout. Turkey salad in wholegrain wraps. I know the wraps are carbs but got a busy day decorating today so hopefully will give me some extra energy!



















Im still surprised at how long ive kept my diet super clean lol!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Looks like a nice meal there tyram!

I still struggled to eat last night and ended up basically just eating steak for dinner (was very tasety!)! But I forced it down because I need the energy and protein.

Had my usual for breakfast this morning:



In a bit I'll do:

squats - 4 x 12 (20KG)

Static lunge - 4 x 10 (20KG)

Single leg deadlift 4 x 16 (12KG)

Hip thrust 4 x 16 and hold

Then a half hour run on the beach

I really want to increase my strength and muscle mass which I'm not sure I'm managing to do at the moment. It feels like I'm just losing fat but not gaining any muscle. We're buying some heavier weights next week so I might start to increase the weights but reduce reps.

I want to get a peachier bum which I know squats are great for but does anyone have any other decent suggestions? Lorian's been commenting that it's getting smaller! :crying: Which I don't want!

I tried on some old clothes last night that I had hidden away because they were too small, and I could finally fit into all of them so I've obviously made progress. However, the size 8 clothes are still way too tight (though at least I could actually do them up!) so my new goal is to get down to a size 8.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just done legs but now feel sick! I don't think I could stomach going for a run what with it making my stomach go up and down so instead Lorian's agreed to join me for a walk; the fresh air might do me good and it'll still burn calories. Maybe I've got a tummy bug or something which is why I have such little appetite and noe feel sick. Ah well, I'm still looking forward to dinner: slow cooked chicken in a cider and cream sauce


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Looks like a nice meal there tyram!
> 
> I still struggled to eat last night and ended up basically just eating steak for dinner (was very tasety!)! But I forced it down because I need the energy and protein.
> 
> ...


breakfast looks really nice! Think it needs more yellow in it though lol!!

im proper jealous of you running on the beach!!

not really sure how you would go about getting a beyonce bum?? As long as you dont go about it the kim kardashian way then all is good!

its obvious by your posts you've got your buzz back! Defo got my work cut out for me!!!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Just done legs but now feel sick! I don't think I could stomach going for a run what with it making my stomach go up and down so instead Lorian's agreed to join me for a walk; the fresh air might do me good and it'll still burn calories. Maybe I've got a tummy bug or something which is why I have such little appetite and noe feel sick. Ah well, I'm still looking forward to dinner: slow cooked chicken in a cider and cream sauce


walk sounds nice! Looking forward to seeing a picture of your tea!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> breakfast looks really nice! Think it needs more yellow in it though lol!!
> 
> im proper jealous of you running on the beach!!
> 
> ...


At the moment I do seem to ahve abuzz, yeah. I'm always carrying around the fear of a relapse but I think that's essential; it's not a nice feeling but may be the difference between staying well and relapsing  I d seem to be really focussed and happy at the moment though 

I was quite pleased with my squats today - it feels like I've got the form just right. Might get Lorian to film me for others to comment on...just incase my form needs improving.

Maybe when you're down next year we can go for a run together 



tyramhall said:


> walk sounds nice! Looking forward to seeing a picture of your tea!


Yeah,we've just decided where we'll walk...it's the great thing about living here; lots of walks to choose from  And it's a beautiful day!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Katy said:


> Just done legs but now feel sick! I don't think I could stomach going for a run what with it making my stomach go up and down so instead Lorian's agreed to join me for a walk; the fresh air might do me good and it'll still burn calories. Maybe I've got a tummy bug or something which is why I have such little appetite and noe feel sick. Ah well, I'm still looking forward to dinner: slow cooked chicken in a cider and cream sauce


Sounds like it Katy ///////////////time to hit the alkazeltser


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> At the moment I do seem to ahve abuzz, yeah. I'm always carrying around the fear of a relapse but I think that's essential; it's not a nice feeling but may be the difference between staying well and relapsing  I d seem to be really focussed and happy at the moment though
> 
> I was quite pleased with my squats today - it feels like I've got the form just right. Might get Lorian to film me for others to comment on...just incase my form needs improving.
> 
> ...


run sounds good but im worried you'll just burn me off!!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

I can see this thread ending up making me really hungry if these pictures keep being uploaded


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Marrsy86 said:


> I can see this thread ending up making me really hungry if these pictures keep being uploaded


Always makes me hungry lol


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Diet has been bad this afternoon. Been feeling a little rough and been sick twice so havent kept anything down. Just had a protein shake so hopefully get something in me before bed!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Diet has been bad this afternoon. Been feeling a little rough and been sick twice so havent kept anything down. Just had a protein shake so hopefully get something in me before bed!


Sounds a little plop mate. Hope you get better :thumb:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Sounds a little plop mate. Hope you get better :thumb:


Feel ok mate. Just couldnt keep anything down. Think i need some of Mother hens soup!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Feel ok mate. Just couldnt keep anything down. Think i need some of Mother hens soup!


I have days like this, most the time I have no idea why it happens, it seems totally random for some reason lol.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

morning folks


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

subbed guy's and gal's , good luck to you both. :thumb:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Feel ok mate. Just couldnt keep anything down. Think i need some of Mother hens soup!


Aww, I was poorly too! My walk helped though and enjoyed a coffee with hazelnut syrup at a cafe 

You feeling any better today?

After our walk yesterday we popped into Lorian's mum's and picked some of her crops to add to my country kitchn window:



I was quite porud looking at this last night: fresh chard to go with roast lamb today, free range eggs, freshly picked figs, tomatoes and thyme and my homegrown green and purple basil! I love fresh stuff!!

I started today with a reasonably healty version of a fry up, which has gone down a treat:



I'm making a lamb roast later. Whilst I make some roasties for Lorian I'll just stick to veg and meat. I naughtily didnt track my calories yesterday so I must do that today if I'm to meet my goals!

I'm pleased to have DOMS in my legs today and I'm looking forward to upping the weights next time round. Off to do core and cardio in a bit 

How's everyone else today? Enjoying the weather?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Aww, I was poorly too! My walk helped though and enjoyed a coffee with hazelnut syrup at a cafe
> 
> You feeling any better today?
> 
> ...


I dont actually feel ill. Just couldnt keep any food down which was weird. Kept my protein shake down last night though lol! Had weetabix today for breakfast and just had some dry toast for dinner which ive kept down. Dont think ill even bother with a run today.

Roast lamb dinner sounds nice!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> I dont actually feel ill. Just couldnt keep any food down which was weird. Kept my protein shake down last night though lol! Had weetabix today for breakfast and just had some dry toast for dinner which ive kept down. Dont think ill even bother with a run today.
> 
> Roast lamb dinner sounds nice!


I've been feeling ill again today. I thought I was ok and did my cardio but about half an hour ago I started to feel shakey and quite feverish :crying: I now just feel really tired and quite down  I'm ignoring my diet today and just going to eat whatever! Just off to get a mug of tea with some lotus biscuits.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> I've been feeling ill again today. I thought I was ok and did my cardio but about half an hour ago I started to feel shakey and quite feverish :crying: I now just feel really tired and quite down  I'm ignoring my diet today and just going to eat whatever! Just off to get a mug of tea with some lotus biscuits.


Those biscuits do look good! You feeling better? Ive kept down my protein shakes and toast today. Wont bother putting any pics up of those lol!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Those biscuits do look good! You feeling better? Ive kept down my protein shakes and toast today. Wont bother putting any pics up of those lol!!


It sounds like you've been sticking to bland things today then?

Yeah I love those biscuits. I'm not buying anymore now! I am feeling a bit better thanks but I feel exhausted and quite down. It doesn't help that I then watched a film with a really sad ending! I ended up crying :laugh: Lorian's been sweet and given me his chocolate and has gotten the roast all sorted  So I've been able to be lazy.

I've just been doing our weeks food shopping online and have written up the weeks meals. I'm really looking forward to them because I've planned for lots of winter type meals; soups, and slow cooker meals that are just really warming and comforting  Ooo, and I recently tried some non-alcoholic mulled wine and my god it was yummy! I'm happy now...I can have my mulled wine for Christmas now and will probably enjoy some at the weekends  Who needs alcohol eh!

You training tomorrow?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> It sounds like you've been sticking to bland things today then?
> 
> Yeah I love those biscuits. I'm not buying anymore now! I am feeling a bit better thanks but I feel exhausted and quite down. It doesn't help that I then watched a film with a really sad ending! I ended up crying :laugh: Lorian's been sweet and given me his chocolate and has gotten the roast all sorted  So I've been able to be lazy.
> 
> ...


didnt want to risk ruining this weeks training so thought id stick to bland food and protein shakes just to get some protein in me. Seems to have worked. Ill be training tomorrow sick or not. Not gonna let that stop me.

dont let it get you down too much. You've done brilliantly recently and had great news regarding the bank and your weightloss so keep thinking about the positives!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> didnt want to risk ruining this weeks training so thought id stick to bland food and protein shakes just to get some protein in me. Seems to have worked. Ill be training tomorrow sick or not. Not gonna let that stop me.
> 
> dont let it get you down too much. You've done brilliantly recently and had great news regarding the bank and your weightloss so keep thinking about the positives!


Overall I am happy and even though I've been feeling low I've still been counting my blessings, so no worries there. Overall I'm bloody happy! Just need to snuggle up with my man and watch some easy tv. The roast dinner is smelling amazing, so looking forward to that. Also, given my weight loss and good news it feels like a good idea to eat what I want today...I rarely cheat!

Looks like we'll both be back to training properly tomorrow then  Glad you kept your food down hun


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Those biscuits do look good! You feeling better? Ive kept down my protein shakes and toast today. Wont bother putting any pics up of those lol!!


That's a good sign, you think you picked up a 24 hour bug or something ?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> That's a good sign, you think you picked up a 24 hour bug or something ?


Must have mate but apart from being sick i didnt feel unwell. Seems very strange.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Must have mate but apart from being sick i didnt feel unwell. Seems very strange.


Least your on the mend now mate


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Not a bad way to start the day:

Ham salad with feta cheese and a black coffee.










Getting ready for a chest day at the gym this morning. Cant wait to get in there. Having rest days feels weird still and is something ive got to get used to!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Not a bad way to start the day:
> 
> Ham salad with feta cheese and a black coffee.
> 
> Getting ready for a chest day at the gym this morning. Cant wait to get in there. Having rest days feels weird still and is something ive got to get used to!


Looks nice! Did that fill you up? How come black coffee and not one with milk? I only ever have black coffee if on a fast!!

I'm yet to have breakfast beause my sausage and tomatoes are cooking in the oven. I didn't actually enjoy eating whatever I wanted last night...I just felt guilty and knew that I wasn't exactly filling up on anything nutritional. Although the roast was really yummy but the joint was unfortunately a tad too fatty!

Doing abs and cardio today and a few new items of clothing are arriving in the post...including some smart busineness woman type clothes so that I can look the part 

I really must start calorie counting again! Today!

And for anyone who remembers, I was preparing meal plans for my mum becasue she'd decided to follow my apporach after years of unsuccessful weight loss...well, surprise surprise she's changed her mind  I give up!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Morning folks


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Not a bad way to start the day:
> 
> Ham salad with feta cheese and a black coffee.
> 
> ...


That doesn't half look bad for a salad.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Here's what I had (300kcals):



Still nicely full


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Had a long night last night with my daughter being up ill. My mum came round to spend the morning with us and as she knows how hard ive been working recently she insisted that i carried on with my routine whilst she babysat.

Monday - chest

Flat DB press 4 x 12

Incline DB press 3 x 12

Incline flyes 3 x 15

Cable crossover / pec dec 2 x 8

Dips 3 x failure

It was hard to remain focussed but generally got through an ok workout. Hopefully she wont need to go to hospital this time as shes managed to keep her medication down. Feel guilty for going now though.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Had a long night last night with my daughter being up ill. My mum came round to spend the morning with us and as she knows how hard ive been working recently she insisted that i carried on with my routine whilst she babysat.
> 
> Monday - chest
> 
> ...


Don't feel guilty mate...you need to look after yourself as well hun. Hope she's alright  x


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Had a long night last night with my daughter being up ill. My mum came round to spend the morning with us and as she knows how hard ive been working recently she insisted that i carried on with my routine whilst she babysat.
> 
> Monday - chest
> 
> ...


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Don't feel guilty mate...you need to look after yourself as well hun. Hope she's alright  x


Cheers katy. If i have to take her into hospital then it will be atleast 1 night on a noisy ward so am working my socks off keeping her vitals topped up. Fingers crossed it works! As long as she keeps her medication and glucagel down then she'll be fine


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Cheers katy. If i have to take her into hospital then it will be atleast 1 night on a noisy ward so am working my socks off keeping her vitals topped up. Fingers crossed it works! As long as she keeps her medication and glucagel down then she'll be fine


You're doing everything you can for her hun which is the best you can do  She's a littl fighter from the sounds of it, as are you. Hope she manages to stay out of hospital


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Who's winning then :tongue:

Sorry to hear your daughter is unwell mate, she'll be fine :thumb:

Mine was crying at me this morning...... only because she was late for school pmsl

Breakfast wise, nice array of colours but........ I'd go with Katy's :thumb:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Who's winning then :tongue:
> 
> Sorry to hear your daughter is unwell mate, she'll be fine :thumb:
> 
> ...


Yeah...damn right! Was a lovely breakfast!

I haven't been great with diet so maybe tyram is winning at the moment!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Who's winning then :tongue:
> 
> Sorry to hear your daughter is unwell mate, she'll be fine :thumb:
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. Struggling to control her blood sugar level. Currently its at 2.1 which is low. If it drops below 1.8 then im taking her to hospital.

I think katy is winning the competition but i think im winning in the photography and creativity stakes though. Who would have thought to put a piece of lettuce as decoration on a paella dish?? Im always pushing new boundaries lol!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Cheers mate. Struggling to control her blood sugar level. Currently its at 2.1 which is low. If it drops below 1.8 then im taking her to hospital.
> 
> I think katy is winning the competition but i think im winning in the photography and creativity stakes though. Who would have thought to put a piece of lettuce as decoration on a paella dish?? Im always pushing new boundaries lol!


Tbh mate that's low, I'd get her gone - but that's just me.

Pmsl, yes the lettuce really captured the moment in that pic picture


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Tbh mate that's low, I'd get her gone - but that's just me.
> 
> Pmsl, yes the lettuce really captured the moment in that pic picture


She was born with a rare condition and hardly any immune system. 1.8 is the figure we have agreed with the hospital when to take her in. Just waiting for this lucozade to kick into her system. Shes kept her meds down today so im not overly concerned now. Temp is a nice 37.3 so only issue is blood sugar level which im sure will puck up. Testing her next at 6pm.

Its been a long day!

i thought the lettuce served its purpose lol!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> She was born with a rare condition and hardly any immune system. 1.8 is the figure we have agreed with the hospital when to take her in. Just waiting for this lucozade to kick into her system. Shes kept her meds down today so im not overly concerned. Temp is a nice 37.3 so only issue is blood sugar level which im sure will puck up. Testing her next at 6pm.
> 
> i thought the lettuce served its purpose lol!


Bless her. Well you guys know best then - ignore me .

Haha, lettuce isn't in my diet - ever


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> Bless her. Well you guys know best then - ignore me .
> 
> Haha, lettuce isn't in my diet - ever


I love lettuce butties lol!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hope your daughter gets better soon lad.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Cheers mate. Struggling to control her blood sugar level. Currently its at 2.1 which is low. If it drops below 1.8 then im taking her to hospital.
> 
> I think katy is winning the competition but i think im winning in the photography and creativity stakes though. Who would have thought to put a piece of lettuce as decoration on a paella dish?? Im always pushing new boundaries lol!


That did mkae laugh! But no, I win the food comp!! 



tyramhall said:


> She was born with a rare condition and hardly any immune system. 1.8 is the figure we have agreed with the hospital when to take her in. Just waiting for this lucozade to kick into her system. Shes kept her meds down today so im not overly concerned now. Temp is a nice 37.3 so only issue is blood sugar level which im sure will puck up. Testing her next at 6pm.
> 
> Its been a long day!
> 
> i thought the lettuce served its purpose lol!


You must be exhausted hun! Is her blood sugar up yet?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well I've done my core and cardio and managed to increase the duration of the plank which is a good sign. I'm taking tomorrow off though; psychologically I'm starting to resent it so a break might help and physically I'm just tired. A day off might improve my motivation and strength on Wednesday. I might not have lost weight by Friday but no biggy 

Of for a hot bath now


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> That did mkae laugh! But no, I win the food comp!!
> 
> You must be exhausted hun! Is her blood sugar up yet?


Yeah got her back on track thanks! Shes more responsive and actually had some tea!!

Decided to make a nice tea to celebrate not going hospital:










Sirloin steak cooked blue!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Yeah got her back on track thanks! Shes more responsive and actually had some tea!!
> 
> Decided to make a nice tea to celebrate not going hospital:
> 
> Sirloin steak cooked blue!


That looks medium rare to me...though more on the rare side.

That's fantastic news hun! What a relief! I'm just having a salad tonight of spinach, streaky bacon, avacado and dressing  Along with some alcohol free wine  But first I have put the bins out down the lane, in the cold and dark with it tipping it down! :crying:

Enjoy youre evening everyone


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> That looks medium rare to me...though more on the rare side.
> 
> That's fantastic news hun! What a relief! I'm just having a salad tonight of spinach, streaky bacon, avacado and dressing  Along with some alcohol free wine  But first I have put the bins out down the lane, in the cold and dark with it tipping it down! :crying:
> 
> Enjoy youre evening everyone


To be fair i did slightly overdo it but was still rare. It was still twitching on the plate tho lol!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Yeah got her back on track thanks! Shes more responsive and actually had some tea!!
> 
> Decided to make a nice tea to celebrate not going hospital:
> 
> ...


Glad to hear your daughters picking up lad.

Right, carrots, parsnip?, steak and.....?

Truer for five minutes to work out what the other thing is! Think I will treat myself to a steak sometime this week  getting dominoes tomorrow due to a Lady friend not liking Chinese....so much for my diet


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Glad to hear your daughters picking up lad.
> 
> Right, carrots, parsnip?, steak and.....?
> 
> Truer for five minutes to work out what the other thing is! Think I will treat myself to a steak sometime this week  getting dominoes tomorrow due to a Lady friend not liking Chinese....so much for my diet


Cheers mate.

My girlfriend wanted a jacket potato with cheese on it. Looks weird, but tasted good!

How can your 'lady friend' not like chinese?? Id be worried mate!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Morning folks


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Morning folks


Morning rep! Just getting my gym gear ready. Legs day today! Im actually looking forward to it! I must not be feeling well!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> My girlfriend wanted a jacket potato with cheese on it. Looks weird, but tasted good!
> 
> How can your 'lady friend' not like chinese?? Id be worried mate!!


Ahhh I would never have guessed what it was lol.

She won't last bless her, Chinese is my fav food!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Glad to hear your daughters picking up lad.
> 
> Right, carrots, parsnip?, steak and.....?
> 
> Truer for five minutes to work out what the other thing is! Think I will treat myself to a steak sometime this week  getting dominoes tomorrow due to a Lady friend not liking Chinese....so much for my diet


I'll show you a proper steak this Friday! You'll be drooling 



tyramhall said:


> Morning rep! Just getting my gym gear ready. Legs day today! Im actually looking forward to it! I must not be feeling well!


Great attitude hun! Although I've decided to take the day off, I miss legs!! I must be going mad! I am actually starting to enjoy legs!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Katy said:


> I'll show you a proper steak this Friday! You'll be drooling
> 
> :


I miss steak! Defo going to try get one this week now


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I had a really nice breakfast today that surprsingly filed me up for 3 hours: a smoothie of coconut milk, banana, lime ad yogurt! Will defo have again.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Marrsy86 said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Random question, the post you just quoted of me, do you know why it says updated on it :s ?





Marrsy86 said:


> Damn it! My posts are doing that stupid - - - Updated - - - thing now! the text is exactly the same! Its really making me angry for some reason lol.
> 
> On a side not just realized im classed as a Gold Member now! Time to apply to Adult Lounge!


We had an issue whereby lots of members were getting double-posts.

The only halfway solution was to automatically group them together - hence the ---updated--- notice.

I've disabled it now but it may be turned on again in the future if lots of people have problems.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Apologies for the lack of input today. Around tea time my daughter started to feel unwell and after doing a quick blood level check her level was down to 1.4. Im currently in hospital with her and to be fair shes quite ill this time. Hopefully she'll pull through again like always. Despite her being nearly 3 and having been in hospital dozens of times now it still breaks my heart to see her wired up to machines like this.


----------



## ClareAnne (Aug 6, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Apologies for the lack of input today. Around tea time my daughter started to feel unwell and after doing a quick blood level check her level was down to 1.4. Im currently in hospital with her and to be fair shes quite ill this time. Hopefully she'll pull through again like always. Despite her being nearly 3 and having been in hospital dozens of times now it still breaks my heart to see her wired up to machines like this.


Oh no.. sending good thoughts to your daughter, hope she recovers quickly!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

ClareAnne said:


> Oh no.. sending good thoughts to your daughter, hope she recovers quickly!


Thanks clare. Shes in the best possible place and to be fair blackburn hospital is actually really good. All her levels are still really low but im praying she perks up quickly like normal.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

@tyramhall

Everything ok mate?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BR0ID said:


> @tyramhall
> 
> Everything ok mate?


She came out of the high independancy ward at 5am and shes now back on the main ward on a drip. Her white blood cells are all over the place and they arent quite sure what her body is fighting.

Fingers crossed shes on the up now.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> She came out of the high independancy ward at 5am and shes now back on the main ward on a drip. Her white blood cells are all over the place and they arent quite sure what her body is fighting.
> 
> Fingers crossed shes on the up now.


Well I hope she gets on the mend soon :thumb:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Doctors have been round and still dont know whats attacking her immune system. Blood cell counts are still all over the place so looks like shes going to be in for a few days. Feel so helpless and hate the fact i cant do anything to help.



















@Katy, apologies for dragging the thread off topic. Delete my posts if you want. Its just nice to escape from reality sometimes.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Doctors have been round and still dont know whats attacking her immune system. Blood cell counts are still all over the place so looks like shes going to be in for a few days. Feel so helpless and hate the fact i cant do anything to help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bless her. She will fight through mate!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Doctors have been round and still dont know whats attacking her immune system. Blood cell counts are still all over the place so looks like shes going to be in for a few days. Feel so helpless and hate the fact i cant do anything to help.
> 
> @Katy, apologies for dragging the thread off topic. Delete my posts if you want. Its just nice to escape from reality sometimes.


Of course I won't delete them hun! This is our journal and part of tracking our training etc is sharing the stuff we're going through in life.

So sorry she's unwell. Please keep us updated on any news. Must be awful feeling helpless but you're not hun; you've looked after her, brought her in and are staying by her side! You're doing everything you can.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Of course I won't delete them hun! This is our journal and part of tracking our training etc is sharing the stuff we're going through in life.
> 
> So sorry she's unwell. Please keep us updated on any news. Must be awful feeling helpless but you're not hun; you've looked after her, brought her in and are staying by her side! You're doing everything you can.


Cheers katy. I must admit i am knackered. Not had a wink of sleep. This is the worst shes been for a long time. I know she comes into hospital on average once every month or two and i should be used to it but the feeling in the pit of my stomach is the worst feeling ever. I actually feel physically sick.

atleast she is getting some rest now


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Cheers katy. I must admit i am knackered. Not had a wink of sleep. This is the worst shes been for a long time. I know she comes into hospital on average once every month or two and i should be used to it but the feeling in the pit of my stomach is the worst feeling ever. I actually feel physically sick.
> 
> atleast she is getting some rest now


I'm sure rest is a very good thing for her; to get some strength. Maybe you should follow her example and get some sleep? I presume they can give you a bed to sleep next to her?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> I'm sure rest is a very good thing for her; to get some strength. Maybe you should follow her example and get some sleep? I presume they can give you a bed to sleep next to her?


I know your right. Yeah ive got a bed next to her but i cant sleep. Never can when shes in hospital. The nurses insist i go for breaks every couple of hours. They even make a fuss over me which is nice. Seems like women like to mother hen me more than i realised lol!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> I know your right. Yeah ive got a bed next to her but i cant sleep. Never can when shes in hospital. The nurses insist i go for breaks every couple of hours. They even make a fuss over me which is nice. Seems like women like to mother hen me more than i realised lol!


Ha ha...I think it's probably because you're clearly showing that you're an amazing dad! And the fact that you can't sleep and fill sick is because of how much you love her  xx You will however be able to cope better if you have some sleep!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Ha ha...I think it's probably because you're clearly showing that you're an amazing dad! And the fact that you can't sleep and fill sick is because of how much you love her  xx You will however be able to cope better if you have some sleep!


Very kind of you to say so.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Lorian said:


> We had an issue whereby lots of members were getting double-posts.
> 
> The only halfway solution was to automatically group them together - hence the ---updated--- notice.
> 
> I've disabled it now but it may be turned on again in the future if lots of people have problems.


Thanks for the post, it was really bugging me not knowing if I was doing something wrong or not lol.

Sorry to hear about your daughter Tyriam, hope she gets well soon mate!!!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Mate I'm so sorry :~(

No really sure what to say  Go to the chapel and talk to the priest maybe ? They are really good for someone to talk to.

Hope she picks up soon!

I'm sure the thoughts of UK-M are with you.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I honestly don't know what to say. Do you have any family to be with you at the moment? If you need to cry hun then cry!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Ive deleted the last couple of posts as its really not fair to be posting stuff like that on here.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Ive deleted the last couple of posts as its really not fair to be posting stuff like that on here.


PM people if you need to hun  And post whatever you need/want to.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Has anyone heard from Tyram? I haven't for a few hours now and am worried.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey

Just pm'd you.

Annabella has now started responding to treatment and they think they know the cause. Im preying to god they are right.

I was in a bad place before with really dark thoughts and maybe for the first time in my life a miracle might happen. Its going to be a long night ahead but the doctors seem positive now.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Hey
> 
> Just pm'd you.
> 
> ...


Just replied 

Imagine a big fat hug from me hun! xx


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Hey
> 
> Just pm'd you.
> 
> ...


Onwards and upwards mate


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Hey
> 
> Just pm'd you.
> 
> ...


Got everything crossed for you and your little girl mate.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Just replied
> 
> Imagine a big fat hug from me hun! xx





R0BLET said:


> Onwards and upwards mate


Cheers guys. The doctors seem very positive now so fingers crossed she pulls out of it.

Its been the longest day of my life.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Got everything crossed for you and your little girl mate.


Cheers mate


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

popped in to give some more moral support here tyra and hope all turns out for the best


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

What a night. Annabella has been terrific. Shes responded to everything and it was amazing hearing her speak. Something that will stay with me forever. She has now been put in her own room and is on a drip. Seems like my prayers have been answered! I dont believe in miracles but i do now!

The nurses have been amazing. Cant say enough about them. They brought me some breakfast this morning and one has even made me some lunch for later. Just need to get some sleep as i havent slept in 2 days. Feel like i cant take the risk. Ill probably sleep when i bring her home. I feel on cloud 9 at the minute


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

glad it's starting to work out


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Over the worst of it!



















Think we both need some rest now!

Thanks for all the support messages. Much appreciated.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Over the worst of it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bless her and you too mate


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Cheers rob. Feel like ive been to hell and back. Cant wait to get her home and back to some normality!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Glad to hear she's on the mend mate. I'm guessing the doctors worked out what it was in the end and gave her the right meds ?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Glad to hear she's on the mend mate. I'm guessing the doctors worked out what it was in the end and gave her the right meds ?


Shes on 4 lots of medication daily due to her condition and lack of immune system. They think she had an infection in her stomach and lungs but seem to have sorted it out. Shes hust come off her drip snd has even had some toast. Its amazing to think of the extremes shes been through. Truly incredible.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

tyramhall said:


> Shes on 4 lots of medication daily due to her condition and lack of immune system. They think she had an infection in her stomach and lungs but seem to have sorted it out. Shes hust come off her drip snd has even had some toast. Its amazing to think of the extremes shes been through. Truly incredible.


good to hear :thumbup1:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Shes on 4 lots of medication daily due to her condition and lack of immune system. They think she had an infection in her stomach and lungs but seem to have sorted it out. Shes hust come off her drip snd has even had some toast. Its amazing to think of the extremes shes been through. Truly incredible.


At least its sorted now mate  Is she aloud Icecream yet ?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> At least its sorted now mate  Is she aloud Icecream yet ?


Not mentioned it yet. Just want to see if she can keep some dry toast down.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Shes on 4 lots of medication daily due to her condition and lack of immune system. They think she had an infection in her stomach and lungs but seem to have sorted it out. Shes hust come off her drip snd has even had some toast. Its amazing to think of the extremes shes been through. Truly incredible.


Awww, yey for eating toast! Sounds like she's gaining strength hun! What a rollercoaster!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Katy said:


> Awww, yey for eating toast! Sounds like she's gaining strength hun! What a rollercoaster!


toast fixes a lot of ills - my oh's favourite..


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Some brilliant news. Doctors are really happy with her recovery and as long as nothing happens tonight then she can come home tomorrow morning!

Just realised ive not eaten in 2 days. Looks like im fasting again lol!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Some brilliant news. Doctors are really happy with her recovery and as long as nothing happens tonight then she can come home tomorrow morning!
> 
> Just realised ive not eaten in 2 days. Looks like im fasting again lol!


Awesome! :bounce: That'll be worthy of a great big celebratory slutty meal followed by a big long sleep!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Awesome! :bounce: That'll be worthy of a great big celebratory slutty meal followed by a big long sleep!


Weve already agreed to get a takeaway and a bottle of champagne to celebrate. Ill sleep like a baby tomorrow! I keep getting told off by the nurses for not sleeping but i just cant for some reason. Think they just felt sorry for me! They have been my rock.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Some brilliant news. Doctors are really happy with her recovery and as long as nothing happens tonight then she can come home tomorrow morning!
> 
> Just realised ive not eaten in 2 days. Looks like im fasting again lol!


Glad to hear m8 ..good stuff


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Good news, weve finally been able to bring her home. Wasnt sure if this would ever happen. Havent slept in ages and my mum has come home to babysit while i get a few hours sleep.

Once again thanks for all the support. Its been one heck of a rollercoaster and hopefully i'll be able to get back to normality!

Hopefully be back in the gym soon as well!!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Good news, weve finally been able to bring her home. Wasnt sure if this would ever happen. Havent slept in ages and my mum has come home to babysit while i get a few hours sleep.
> 
> Once again thanks for all the support. Its been one heck of a rollercoaster and hopefully i'll be able to get back to normality!
> 
> Hopefully be back in the gym soon as well!!


So happy for you mate


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Good news, weve finally been able to bring her home. Wasnt sure if this would ever happen. Havent slept in ages and my mum has come home to babysit while i get a few hours sleep.
> 
> Once again thanks for all the support. Its been one heck of a rollercoaster and hopefully i'll be able to get back to normality!
> 
> Hopefully be back in the gym soon as well!!


Fantastic news hun


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Good news, weve finally been able to bring her home. Wasnt sure if this would ever happen. Havent slept in ages and my mum has come home to babysit while i get a few hours sleep.
> 
> Once again thanks for all the support. Its been one heck of a rollercoaster and hopefully i'll be able to get back to normality!
> 
> Hopefully be back in the gym soon as well!!


Good stuff m8 , hope all gets back to normal quickly


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Chinese takeaway and champagne never tasted so good!

Decided i need to get back on the horse quickly and not dwell on the last few days so im back in the gym tomorrow morning. Cant be giving @Katy an easy ride!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Chinese takeaway and champagne never tasted so good!
> 
> Decided i need to get back on the horse quickly and not dwell on the last few days so im back in the gym tomorrow morning. Cant be giving @Katy an easy ride!


I'm well jealouse you had Chinese food but you have defo earned it with what you have been thought the past few days lad.

That's the attitude mate, get straight back into the phys and give Katy something to worry about


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> I'm well jealouse you had Chinese food but you have defo earned it with what you have been thought the past few days lad.
> 
> That's the attitude mate, get straight back into the phys and give Katy something to worry about


Going off her progress pics she has nothing to worry about!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Chinese takeaway and champagne never tasted so good!
> 
> Decided i need to get back on the horse quickly and not dwell on the last few days so im back in the gym tomorrow morning. Cant be giving @Katy an easy ride!


Too late, I've lost half a pound again  As well as 1/4 inch off my waist!! Better get cracking tyram 

Only joking hun...I'm just glad that everything turned out well in the end. Can't imagine what you've been through xx


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Well done katy. You really are doing great!!

Sounds weird but feel i have even more determination to achieve my goals than before.

Got to the gym early doors and did:

Saturday - shoulders

Seated shoulder press 4 x 12

Lateral DB raises 3 x 10

Face pulls 3 x 12

Tricep pushdowns 3 x 12

Skull crushers 3 x 10

Felt amazing to get back on the saddle!

Had this when i got back:










Scrambled egg with black pepper, ham and chestnut mushrooms!

Im back baby!!!!!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Well done katy. You really are doing great!!
> 
> Sounds weird but feel i have even more determination to achieve my goals than before.
> 
> ...


Woo hoo! Awesome come back matey! I guess it's great to just have normality back. I'm back off my fast again and once again have no appetitie!

Pic from last night 'cos Lorian wanted to prove to me that I'm slimmer (I'm struggling to believe it at the moment):



My bust size is going down so I think that I'll stop the fat loss pretty soon and focus on building muscle. So next week I'm going to change my training routine, up the calories and reduce the cardio...see what happens 

Any advice on training is much appreciated!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Woo hoo! Awesome come back matey! I guess it's great to just have normality back. I'm back off my fast again and once again have no appetitie!
> 
> Pic from last night 'cos Lorian wanted to prove to me that I'm slimmer (I'm struggling to believe it at the moment):
> 
> ...


I would give you some reps but it says ive got to spread the love!

Im sure there will be lots of new advice from more knowledgeable people than me coming your way. You have made incredible progress in such a short space of time. Considering what you have recently been through it makes your progress even more inspiring for mere mortals like me!!

I noticed that when i came off fasting i never binged on food. It was actually a very satisfying feeling pushing my body through different extremes to see how it coped. When i get to the size and definition i want then no doubt i will go back to IF. It could even be a life change.

Probably no point but i'll put a picture up later just to show where im at and what the setback has done to me. Defo feel fatter for some reason. Was tempted to wait until monday to start training again but no time like the present.

Im so chuffed for you katy. Its clear you've been working your socks off!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Katy said:


> Too late, I've lost half a pound again  As well as 1/4 inch off my waist!! Better get cracking tyram
> 
> Only joking hun...I'm just glad that everything turned out well in the end. Can't imagine what you've been through xx


Weel done Katy it all counts


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

@Katy

How was your meal out with friends??

Worryingly ive completely lost my appetite. Apart from breakfast yesterday i didnt have anything else. Didnt want to eat for the sake of it.

Just got back from a 5 mile run. Its a beautiful morning and certainly blew the cobwebs away!

Got back and had this bad boy:










Scrambled egg with chestnut mushrooms chopped bacon and tomatoes. Hopefully i'll feel like eating later.

Going to rest now and get back into my routine tomorrow!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Scrambled egg with chestnut mushrooms chopped bacon and tomatoes. Hopefully i'll feel like eating later.

Going to rest now and get back into my routine tomorrow!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> @Katy
> 
> How was your meal out with friends??
> 
> ...


Mmmaaaannnnn I need to get better at cooking that looks well delicious!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> @Katy
> 
> How was your meal out with friends??
> 
> ...


My meal was lovely thanks and I managed all three courses but I felt ill all evening afterwards and throughout the night :crying: I feel fine now but I have felt rough most of the day; I woke up feeling tired and foggy headed as though I had a hangover! Maybe I'd caught something?

I'm eating what I want today but still don't have an appetite; it is more eating for the sake of it. I'm torn at the moment about whether to remain at 1200kcals or up it. On the positive side, Lorian's mum seeedm pretty impressed by how I looked and said that her daughter (Lorian's sisters) had told her over the phone that I was looking 'amazing'! Also, she gave me her BB and weights so I now have better equipment 

Will post some pics tomorrow when back at work and feeling more normal!


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> I would give you some reps but it says ive got to spread the love!
> 
> Im sure there will be lots of new advice from more knowledgeable people than me coming your way. You have made incredible progress in such a short space of time. Considering what you have recently been through it makes your progress even more inspiring for mere mortals like me!!
> 
> ...


looking totally amazin katy well done girl bet you feel fabulous?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Loveleelady said:


> looking totally amazin katy well done girl bet you feel fabulous?


Thanks hun  with the exception of feeling run down today I have been feeling pretty good, yeah! I've been wanting to lose weight for so long and I'm so glad that I've finally done it! It is amazing just how much it's boosted my mood and self-esteem  I finally feel like I'm the weight I should be. Although, I'm still struggling to believe I've lost the weight. I still feel chubby and so am then surprised each time I look in the mirror! :laugh: I guess that'll take time  My aim now is to build muscle because if I lose any more fat my boobs will go!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Mmmaaaannnnn I need to get better at cooking that looks well delicious!


Im self taught lol! It was delicious tho!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Luckily my appetite has come back. Rustled up homemade spag bol!




























Cant wait to hit the gym tomorrow!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> My meal was lovely thanks and I managed all three courses but I felt ill all evening afterwards and throughout the night :crying: I feel fine now but I have felt rough most of the day; I woke up feeling tired and foggy headed as though I had a hangover! Maybe I'd caught something?
> 
> I'm eating what I want today but still don't have an appetite; it is more eating for the sake of it. I'm torn at the moment about whether to remain at 1200kcals or up it. On the positive side, Lorian's mum seeedm pretty impressed by how I looked and said that her daughter (Lorian's sisters) had told her over the phone that I was looking 'amazing'! Also, she gave me her BB and weights so I now have better equipment
> 
> Will post some pics tomorrow when back at work and feeling more normal!


it is hard to get your head round eating more foods.

it will have done you the world of good eating what you wanted this weekend. You defo deserved it!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking good your pair 

Glad your appetite is back @tyramhall!

And looking super slim @Katy - abs will pop through once you hit those weights, good work!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Just on way to the gym. Its chest day today so going to up my game now and increase weights from now on.

Still doing fasted morning workouts but can defo feel a lift from one of these before i do anything:










Got the large cup a few months back. The cheeky buggers charge a fortune to buy a cup so luckily for me it fell accidentally into a bag at the side of the table. Didnt think it was appropriate to take it back once i realised when i was home lol!! It weighs a bloody ton!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Had a great session in the gym:

Monday - chest

Flat DB press 4 x 12

Incline DB press 3 x 12

Incline flyes 3 x 15

Cable crossover / pec dec 2 x 8

Dips 3 x failure

20mins on cross trainer afterwards

Quickly rustled up a mince beef and mushroom stir fry with a sweet and sour sauce.



















Full of energy at the minute which is a great feeling!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> it is hard to get your head round eating more foods.
> 
> it will have done you the world of good eating what you wanted this weekend. You defo deserved it!!


I did struggle to eat what I wanted and probably didn't even get to 2000kcals which is quite poor for a cheat day! I definately caught a bug though which explains a lot; I feel rubbish and tummy really hurts! :crying: I at least have an appetite for healthy food today but still feel sick. SO no exercise for me today! If I'm well tomorrow though I'll be starting a new routine 

I've been going back and forth over whether I should continue to cut or start upping the calories again. For now, I'm, thinking of carrying on with 1200kcals for a bit longer...perhaps a month and then focus more on building muscle.



R0BLET said:


> Looking good your pair
> 
> Glad your appetite is back @tyramhall!
> 
> And looking super slim @Katy - abs will pop through once you hit those weights, good work!


Mmm, I'm very low on muscle at the moment so I do need to sort that out! Along with weights though I've found someone who wants to take up dancing again with me along with rock climbing and surfing so all of that will be great for improving strength all round! So hopeuflly I'll start to show some muscle!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ooo, and here's some of the desserts we had on Saturday:



And here's my homeade fish pie from last week (the left is the less healthy one I amde for Lorian - with cream, lots of cheese and white potato!):


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Ooo, and here's some of the desserts we had on Saturday:
> 
> View attachment 98267
> View attachment 98268
> ...


They look very nice!!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> They look very nice!!!


Mine was rather yummy and apparently so were the others! Could eat them all right now!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

your making me hungry mg:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Those desserts are better than what you get in most chain restraints!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Those desserts are better than what you get in most chain restraints!


Oh, I didn't make them! We went out for dinner on Saturday.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Katy said:


> Oh, I didn't make them! We went out for dinner on Saturday.


Bah! I was going to say you have mad skills if you had


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Bah! I was going to say you have mad skills if you had


Ha ha! I wish! Although I do sometimes try to emulate things like that but never quite pull it off! They were really nice!! I was rpetty naughty the next day as well actually; we went to our local cafe to pick up some bread but I saw they were selling a warm, gooey, apple, cinamon and toffee tart thing that I just had to have. They put a dollop of local clotted creame ice-cream on top. It was far better than I imagined! I want some now!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

@tyramhall...how's training going hun? Your daughter all ok now?

I think I've only just recovered from whatever bug I had...got really ill again last night and realised that my sore neck was probably due to swollen glands! Anyway, got some things going on today so going to take another day off from exercise and get back to it tomorrow after drawing up a new routine tonight...for which I'd love feedback once it's written up.

I won't do my fasting until Sunday so will just focus on good nutrition and a clean diet until then.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> @tyramhall...how's training going hun? Your daughter all ok now?
> 
> I think I've only just recovered from whatever bug I had...got really ill again last night and realised that my sore neck was probably due to swollen glands! Anyway, got some things going on today so going to take another day off from exercise and get back to it tomorrow after drawing up a new routine tonight...for which I'd love feedback once it's written up.
> 
> I won't do my fasting until Sunday so will just focus on good nutrition and a clean diet until then.


Sounds like you are just recovering so are probably right to chill out. Atleast you are still eating healthily which is good!

get your new programme up and im sure you'll get lots of brilliant advice. Going off your progress pics i can see you making amazing muscle gains very soon!!

annabella is completely back to normal now thankyou!!! 










todays workout:

Tuesday - legs

Squats 4 x 8

Leg press 3 x 15

Leg extension 3 x 10

Lunges 2 x 15

Lying leg curls 5 x 10

Standing calves 5 x 12

once again feel like ive been buggered in prison (or can imagaine what it must feel like lol)

had some of this afterwards. Will be having some more later on today as well. Kind of a chicken hotpot. Tastes amazing in this cold weather! Betty's hotpot has nothing on mine!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Sounds like you are just recovering so are probably right to chill out. Atleast you are still eating healthily which is good!
> 
> get your new programme up and im sure you'll get lots of brilliant advice. Going off your progress pics i can see you making amazing muscle gains very soon!!
> 
> ...


Ah, she looks really well!! :clap:

I'm not making muscle gains hun! But need to get started on it.

I love comfort food like hotpot during this cold weather. I'm making roast root veg soup at the mo and will be putting a beef & ale casserole on in the slow cooker ready to make stilton topped beef & ale pies for dinner


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Ah, she looks really well!! :clap:
> 
> I'm not making muscle gains hun! But need to get started on it.
> 
> I love comfort food like hotpot during this cold weather. I'm making roast root veg soup at the mo and will be putting a beef & ale casserole on in the slow cooker ready to make stilton topped beef & ale pies for dinner


Yeah she is. All her readings are fine and doctors are very happy.

You'll start seeing muscle gains very soon. No doubt you'll have a 6 pack soon!!

Look forward to seeing some pics of your food! Think im defo winning in that part of the competition anyway!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Yeah she is. All her readings are fine and doctors are very happy.
> 
> You'll start seeing muscle gains very soon. No doubt you'll have a 6 pack soon!!
> 
> Look forward to seeing some pics of your food! Think im defo winning in that part of the competition anyway!


Yeah right! I'm winning!

I'm intrigued to see how muscle gain goes...I've never worked on building muscle before.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Yeah right! I'm winning!
> 
> I'm intrigued to see how muscle gain goes...I've never worked on building muscle before.


Not a chance!!!! Ill concede ground in the short term regarding body transformation but defo think im winning the cook off lol! PM me if you need any advice lmao!!

As ive said many times to you, you are so determined that im sure you will do great. Have you decided what look you are going for?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

UPDATE PICTURES

Not really a proper update but thought id show my current progress.

This was me a couple of weeks back:



















And this was me yesterday:




























Not making excuses up as im not like that but had a tough week last week. Obvioudly theres not too much difference between the pictures. Maybe slightly fatter but nothing to worry about.

I have noticed more veins appearing especially on my shoulder area and biceps which look pretty cool lol! Maybe bodyfat is dropping afterall?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Bollox...you're going to win!

BIG difference hun! You must be pleased with that! You've really trimed down around your lower torso.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Bollox...you're going to win!
> 
> BIG difference hun! You must be pleased with that! You've really trimed down around your lower torso.


Thanks for the greens!

Think im making progress slowly. Can see a difference when compared to my january pictures. Not sure if i'll have a six pack by mid january for my holiday though!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Thanks for the greens!
> 
> Think im making progress slowly. Can see a difference when compared to my january pictures. Not sure if i'll have a six pack by mid january for my holiday though!


You're definately making progress and as you lose fat your muscle will start to show through!

Forgot to share, here's my dinner from last night - added some stilton sauce as well that was just yummy!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Yet again my mouth is watering after catching up!!

Easily best journal for food pics lol.

Defo lost some more chub @tyramhall!!

Well done you two :thumb:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Yet again my mouth is watering after catching up!!
> 
> Easily best journal for food pics lol.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate. Its weird starting to see veins lol!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> You're definately making progress and as you lose fat your muscle will start to show through!
> 
> Forgot to share, here's my dinner from last night - added some stilton sauce as well that was just yummy!
> 
> View attachment 98387


Looks very tasty. Looks like its just missing some seasoning lol!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Katy said:


> Bollox...you're going to win!
> 
> BIG difference hun! You must be pleased with that! You've really trimed down around your lower torso.


Bump Katy ..your trimming down good m8 :thumb:

I was gonna rep ye again but you never said thanks the last three times I did so fvck ye :lol: :lol: not really its coz I cant yet :huh:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Morning.

Today is my rest day so thought id go for an early morning 10k run to start the day. Woke up feeling a bit tired so decided to have a nice fuel filled fruity breakfast:




























Topped off with a handful of walnuts. Very nice!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Bump Katy ..your trimming down good m8 :thumb:
> 
> I was gonna rep ye again but you never said thanks the last three times I did so fvck ye :lol: :lol: not really its coz I cant yet :huh:


Thanks  I always thank you don't I?

I may have gained a pound this week due to having taken 7 days off!  My diet's been good but I've done no cardio or weights! Back at it again today though; going to start with squats using my new (though second hand) BB and also bulgarian split squats (part of my new routine which I'm yet to complete). I've had various information that I need to integrate into a comprehensive routine and some things I won't be able to do until we can afford more equipment.

Here's my dinner from last night. It's slow cooked beef and ale with a puff pastry top with metled stliton on top. I didn't have the pastry though - that was for Lorian. Doesn't look great, but trust me...'tis very tasty!!:



And here's this morning's breakfast. I've started getting into morning smoothies now with coconut milk. After watching The Food Hospital I decided to have blueberries in the morning to help with productivity!:



I finalised my website design this morning!! :bounce: So once I've completed a website for someone else and gotten my exercise out of the way I can start building it! :bounce: Once it's done I'll share it with you guys for feedback  I can't complete until perhaps another 2 weeks due to integrating certain software but the bare bones will be there to critique  Got a meeting with the Princes Trust next week so need something to show them!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

awesome food guys ..just awesome


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Juyst done my legs:

BW lunges for warm up

Power squat - 5 x 5

Bulgarian split squat - 5 x 8reps

Did 45 mins cardio afterwards and finally, for the first time, pushed the resistance up to it's max level! :bounce: I'm definately feeling stronger after a break.

Will do core and cardio tomorrow before my (almost) weekly meeting with my key worker  But for now...I'm off for a hot bath


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Juyst done my legs:
> 
> BW lunges for warm up
> 
> ...


Brilliant stuff!!!! You're really pushing me to my limit now!!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Been a rest day today so not much to report. Went for a 10k run this morning which was nice. Ive got a 10k race in clitheroe over xmas so just need to keep my fitness levels ticking over.

Had a nice salmon salad for tea:










May sound a little weird but feel like my stomach fat is becoming 'watery'?? Hopefully its a sign of it breaking down and ultimately im on my way to an 8 pack!

When im lying down i can see where they all will be lol:










Still not sure if they will be visible by the 14th jan though!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

The 10km race will help keep your cardio on track and completing it will be a big boost. I remember when I completed my first one, I felt awesome!

Probably couldent even run 5km right now though  hopefully when my leg has fully healed I will be able to get back into it though!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Been a rest day today so not much to report. Went for a 10k run this morning which was nice. Ive got a 10k race in clitheroe over xmas so just need to keep my fitness levels ticking over.
> 
> Had a nice salmon salad for tea:
> 
> ...


How are you attaching images hun? They're always huuuge as opposed to being thumbnails.

I think you could start to show abs by Jan given the rate at which you're losing fat.

Gonna do core and cardio in a bit.

Had a gorgeous blueberry smoothie again today with yogurt, milk and coconut milk:



It genuinely does seem to help contribute to productivity! I've been on fire this morning! Still tonnes to do but I defaintely launched straight into work. Off for a ham salad now, more work, training, meeting, and then more work before another evening of tv!

The power squats and bulgarian split squats have defaintely workefor me...despite the weights being too light! I'm sore in muscles that don't usually hurt so they're certainly working areas that I was neglecting before!! Can't wait to do them again to see how heavy I can squat.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

I attach them via photobucket. Ill try and change the settings to make them smaller.

You really have got a buzz about you now!! Its great to see!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> I attach them via photobucket. Ill try and change the settings to make them smaller.
> 
> You really have got a buzz about you now!! Its great to see!


Don't feel you have to...I just wondered how you were doing it  I just click the 'insert image' icon.

Yeah I am buzzing actually  Funny how that comes across via the internet  I've also just passed the 6 week mark of being alcohol free...usually by now I've relapsed...so that's pretty good going!! Although I'm in new territory now which is scary! Up until now we've still had alcohol in the house but we're moving it out today; I just don't feel safe with it in the house and also feel that given that the stuff scares me it isn't right to have it in my home. I'm relieved to get it out because if for whatever reason I go loopy I can't just grab a bottle!! So yeah...progress all round in my life really


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Don't feel you have to...I just wondered how you were doing it  I just click the 'insert image' icon.
> 
> Yeah I am buzzing actually  Funny how that comes across via the internet  I've also just passed the 6 week mark of being alcohol free...usually by now I've relapsed...so that's pretty good going!! Although I'm in new territory now which is scary! Up until now we've still had alcohol in the house but we're moving it out today; I just don't feel safe with it in the house and also feel that given that the stuff scares me it isn't right to have it in my home. I'm relieved to get it out because if for whatever reason I go loopy I can't just grab a bottle!! So yeah...progress all round in my life really


Ill post a pic later and see if i can make it smaller. Dont want you using it as an excuse for me winning lmao!!!!!!!!!!!

You are doing fantastically well!!! Think a blind man could feel the zest you have! the worry of relapsing must be terrible. As ive said in the past, i still cant imagine what you have been through. If it ever gets too much in the future and you need to speak to somebody you have my number. Get the impression though this time is different!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Ill post a pic later and see if i can make it smaller. Dont want you using it as an excuse for me winning lmao!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You are doing fantastically well!!! Think a blind man could feel the zest you have! the worry of relapsing must be terrible. As ive said in the past, i still cant imagine what you have been through. If it ever gets too much in the future and you need to speak to somebody you have my number. Get the impression though this time is different!!!!!!!!!


Thanks hun  Yeah I get that feeling too. Something has changed this time and as horrendous as the last relapse was, I think it sparked some big changes in my life and with my family! I feel like I've taken control and have stopped meekly doing what others want.

Thank you for your offer of support  Hopefully, in a positive way, I won't need it! The thing with relapses though is that they sneak up on you and you go into denial so I'm almost sort of not aware of it happening. That's what scares me...but at the moment I seem to be totally focussed and sane!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Went to the gym early this morning and i'll post up my workout later. Wanted to share this instead.

At my heaviest in january this year weighing 17st + i used to wear size 38" waist jeans:










Today i found an old pair of jeans (5 years +) that i bought from kendals. At the time they were exclusive designer jeans that i paid a fortune for and due to that i never chucked them away. Well today i can officially wear them again. They are 34" waist and not even tight on me lol!!










I know its only a pair of jeans but i feel like something big is happening in my life so i thought id share it lol!

@Katy hope these pictures are smaller!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Went to the gym early this morning and i'll post up my workout later. Wanted to share this instead.
> 
> At my heaviest in january this year weighing 17st + i used to wear size 38" waist jeans:
> 
> ...


Mate, I can see definition starting to come through!! Looking really great! Congrats on the jeans! I recently had that with some diesel jeans and it made me sooo happy! :bounce:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Went to the gym early this morning and i'll post up my workout later. Wanted to share this instead.
> 
> At my heaviest in january this year weighing 17st + i used to wear size 38" waist jeans:
> 
> ...


Amazing work mate, carry on as you are, introduce a few more weights and core work and you see your abs


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Mate, I can see definition starting to come through!! Looking really great! Congrats on the jeans! I recently had that with some diesel jeans and it made me sooo happy! :bounce:





R0BLET said:


> Amazing work mate, carry on as you are, introduce a few more weights and core work and you see your abs


Cheers for the comments guys. Still cant believe how fat i was lol! I swear down im gonna have an 8 pack lol!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Cheers for the comments guys. Still cant believe how fat i was lol! I swear down im gonna have an 8 pack lol!


Maybe a 6 pack hun  It's doable!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Maybe a 6 pack hun  It's doable!!


8 pack is my overall goal for march when our comp finishes.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> 8 pack is my overall goal for march when our comp finishes.


8 pack is genetics I believe..... so you'll have one or you won't 

Either way, you'll get there mate


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> 8 pack is genetics I believe..... so you'll have one or you won't
> 
> Either way, you'll get there mate


I used to as a teenager and even now i can feel the 2 very highest ones near my rib cage. Having said that, i can actually feel my ab definitions so hopefully another stone and i should be there!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> I used to as a teenager and even now i can feel the 2 very highest ones near my rib cage. Having said that, i can actually feel my ab definitions so hopefully another stone and i should be there!


love the positivity in here its to be commended :thumbup1:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> I used to as a teenager and even now i can feel the 2 very highest ones near my rib cage. Having said that, i can actually feel my ab definitions so hopefully another stone and i should be there!


I have a horrible feeling you're going to win this!! You're so bloody determined and your rate of progress is fast! I've really gotta push myself! At least I have pretty intense DOMS at the mo, in all the right places...so I've done something right.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Katy said:


> I have a horrible feeling you're going to win this!! You're so bloody determined and your rate of progress is fast! I've really gotta push myself! At least I have pretty intense DOMS at the mo, in all the right places...so I've done something right.


hey Katy you getting
View attachment 98657
LOL


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

Well done to both of you its nice to see all the encouragement in this journal and the hard work is paying off ,I did 10 weeks of turkey, tikka paste and low fat yoghurt with rice and veg ,the price we pay for abs


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> I have a horrible feeling you're going to win this!! You're so bloody determined and your rate of progress is fast! I've really gotta push myself! At least I have pretty intense DOMS at the mo, in all the right places...so I've done something right.


Im going to make you work hard for it!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Todays workout was an early one:

Thursday - back and biceps

Deadlifts 4 x 8

Bent over rows 3 x 12

Pullups any grip 3 x failure

Wide grip pulldowns 3 x 10

Seated rows 3 x 10

Barbell curls 3 x 12

Hammer curls 3 x 10

Even now i can feel my back muscles aching!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> I used to as a teenager and even now i can feel the 2 very highest ones near my rib cage. Having said that, i can actually feel my ab definitions so hopefully another stone and i should be there!


Excellent!!

Sounds like your on it mate.

BRING ON THE ABS!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Excellent!!
> 
> Sounds like your on it mate.
> 
> BRING ON THE ABS!!


Hope so mate. Wont fail through want of trying lol! Just on way to the gym!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

It's the weekend soon!! :bounce:

I have so much work to do today that I feel daunted!! I think I'll have to let work spill over into my weekend 

Core and cardio today!! And hopeuflly, by the end of today I'll be able to show some of my new Bosom Galore website!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Gym was bloody busy for a friday morning. Still managed a good workout:

Shoulders

Seated shoulder press 4 x 12

Lateral DB raises 3 x 10

Face pulls 3 x 12

Tricep pushdowns 3 x 12

Skull crushers 3 x 10

Just running out of protein powder and some of the reps are shocking on here at replying to pm's so had to make my own alternative today:










Banana flavour nesquick in skimmed milk with 2 raw eggs chucked in the mix. Serves a purpose short term.

Any recommendations on which protein company to use next? Looking to bulk buy so any deals knocking around would be appreciated!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Gym was bloody busy for a friday morning. Still managed a good workout:
> 
> Shoulders
> 
> ...


More eggs and peanut butter mate 

So a good 6 eggs, and a good dollop of peanut butter with milk and a tiny tea spoon of nesquick


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> More eggs and peanut butter mate
> 
> So a good 6 eggs, and a good dollop of peanut butter with milk and a tiny tea spoon of nesquick


Ive got loads of eggs so i may as well use them up. Just need to sort some protein powder out!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

subbed. Lots of things in here I like are going on.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> subbed. Lots of things in here I like are going on.


Mainly from katy's side!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Mainly from katy's side!!


What's with these self depricating comments?! You're doing amazingly by anyones standards but on top of that you're coping with your daughters health too!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> What's with these self depricating comments?! You're doing amazingly by anyones standards but on top of that you're coping with your daughters health too!!


Very kind of you to say so! Shes back to normal now so pressure is off!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Very kind of you to say so! Shes back to normal now so pressure is off!


Fantastic!!

Did my core and cardio today and it made me wonder if you do any ab exercises?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Fantastic!!
> 
> Did my core and cardio today and it made me wonder if you do any ab exercises?


Never done ab exercises. Just been concentrating on cutting the fat away first.

Do you think i should? Im hoping in the next couple of weeks to start seeing something coming through!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Never done ab exercises. Just been concentrating on cutting the fat away first.
> 
> Do you think i should? Im hoping in the next couple of weeks to start seeing something coming through!


Start on the weighted stuff for your abs mate, get them primed for when that last layer of fat comes off :thumb:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Start on the weighted stuff for your abs mate, get them primed for when that last layer of fat comes off :thumb:


Will do mate. In 6 months im gonna be on the front of muscle magazines lmao!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Will do mate. In 6 months im gonna be on the front of muscle magazines lmao!


Nothing's impossible mate


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Nothing's impossible mate


Lol. To be fair ive got the model good looks!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Never done ab exercises. Just been concentrating on cutting the fat away first.
> 
> Do you think i should? Im hoping in the next couple of weeks to start seeing something coming through!


Yeah I reakon you should...you can continue to lose fat and get a head start with building muscle. That's what I'm doing now anyway; I'm still trying to be in a calorie redefcit whilst training muscles


----------



## theshrew (Nov 7, 2011)

You posted this in my thread and i have to say really well to both of you.

TBH i had to skip the middle of the thread when your daughter was ill. For some reason i cant look at stuff like that now im a parent. I see shes ok again now thank god.

I did a similar thing myself last winter but had to stop working out 7 month ago due to work etc apart from the odd session. The last 3 weeks ive been back on it big time i cant belive how much ive missed working out. So now to attack what gains i lost and better it again


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

theshrew said:


> You posted this in my thread and i have to say really well to both of you.
> 
> TBH i had to skip the middle of the thread when your daughter was ill. For some reason i cant look at stuff like that now im a parent. I see shes ok again now thank god.
> 
> I did a similar thing myself last winter but had to stop working out 7 month ago due to work etc apart from the odd session. The last 3 weeks ive been back on it big time i cant belive how much ive missed working out. So now to attack what gains i lost and better it again


Well done for getting back on the wagon lol. The hardest thing is to get back into it after a while off. I should know!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Morning tyramhall, what ya got planned?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Morning tyramhall, what ya got planned?


 @liam0810 was meant to put me through a punishing leg session this morning but he couldnt make it. Think he's worried about all my gains lol! Hopefully we'll sort something out soon.

Decided to do a legs session anyway:

legs

Squats 4 x 8

Leg press 3 x 15

Leg extension 3 x 10

Lunges 2 x 15

Lying leg curls 5 x 10

Standing calves 5 x 12

Still get weird looks in the gym when doing lunges but they dont half make my legs burn. Especially when ive upped the db weights to 25kg in each hand.

Just polished off a nice scrambled egg and pepper breakfast!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I think Im going to start doing these weighted lunges (once my backs right which wont be long). Seems a good thing, Keeks does them as well, I'm sure Ive seen a few others mention them too.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> I think Im going to start doing these weighted lunges (once my backs right which wont be long). Seems a good thing, Keeks does them as well, I'm sure Ive seen a few others mention them too.


They are killers mate. More so than squats for me. On my last set and on final return to start position my legs were shaking like a $hitting dog.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks for that, you can come round n wipe up coffee off my keyboard, shaking like a $hitting dog lmao.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> I think Im going to start doing these weighted lunges (once my backs right which wont be long). Seems a good thing, Keeks does them as well, I'm sure Ive seen a few others mention them too.


I do weighted lunges along with bulgarian split squats. They're good! Not as harsh as squats though IMO.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Hows the website coming along @Katy?

What you upto today??


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Hows the website coming along @Katy?
> 
> What you upto today??


It's coming along...I've almost finshed building it (finishing it now) but it won't be properly finished. I need to integrate wordpress and vbulletin which I won't be doing until next week, so unfortantely a number of pages at the moment just say 'coming soon'. I'd never usually work at the weekend but it's different when it's your own site and I want it ready for a meeting on Tuesday through which I'm seeking funding.

Today...hmm, finishing the website, cardio and arms workout and then Lorian and I are preapring of plan for home improvement expenses; we currently need a new fridge freezer, an oven and also need to improve our heating because we're freezing! So we need to figure out how on earth we can afford it all! Other than that just tv and food! I start my IF again tomorrow so I'm having steak tonight as a way to make the most of eating!!

How about you?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> It's coming along...I've almost finshed building it (finishing it now) but it won't be properly finished. I need to integrate wordpress and vbulletin which I won't be doing until next week, so unfortantely a number of pages at the moment just say 'coming soon'. I'd never usually work at the weekend but it's different when it's your own site and I want it ready for a meeting on Tuesday through which I'm seeking funding.
> 
> Today...hmm, finishing the website, cardio and arms workout and then Lorian and I are preapring of plan for home improvement expenses; we currently need a new fridge freezer, an oven and also need to improve our heating because we're freezing! So we need to figure out how on earth we can afford it all! Other than that just tv and food! I start my IF again tomorrow so I'm having steak tonight as a way to make the most of eating!!
> 
> How about you?


Sounds like a busy weekend. I could do with you making me a website! In 4 years ive never once advertised or had a website lol. The power of a good word lol!

Get an Aga cooker!!!!! You keep it on all day everyday so that solves the problem of heating your kitchen and room above (bathroom?)

No real plans for today. Had an early morning workout and were off to the park later. Its bloody freezing though!

Steak sounds good. Not sure what were doing for tea later.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Sounds like a busy weekend. I could do with you making me a website! In 4 years ive never once advertised or had a website lol. The power of a good word lol!
> 
> Get an Aga cooker!!!!! You keep it on all day everyday so that solves the problem of heating your kitchen and room above (bathroom?)
> 
> ...


You know, I've always wanted an aga and it hadn't occurred to us. Just mentioned it to Lorian and we'll now consider it. Our house is upside down though so no room above. However, the kitchen is particulalry cold and saps the heat from the living room so it would really help.

We'd be happy to discuss a website build for you!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi folks ..jsut been reading all the crack in last couple of pages and all mostly positive so a big thumbs up to you both :thumbup1:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> You know, I've always wanted an aga and it hadn't occurred to us. Just mentioned it to Lorian and we'll now consider it. Our house is upside down though so no room above. However, the kitchen is particulalry cold and saps the heat from the living room so it would really help.
> 
> We'd be happy to discuss a website build for you!


Aga's are brilliant. Not sure if it would help you with out cook off tho lol!

Id love you to do my website but wont be able to afford your prices!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Hi folks ..jsut been reading all the crack in last couple of pages and all mostly positive so a big thumbs up to you both :thumbup1:


Its all good in here mate. Hope your ok?!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Aga's are brilliant. Not sure if it would help you with out cook off tho lol!
> 
> Id love you to do my website but wont be able to afford your prices!


You don't even know what we charge! :laugh:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

IF your gonna buy an aga we cant afford you lol.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> You don't even know what we charge! :laugh:


Good point! Will i get a uk-m discount


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Still lots to do e.g. tweaking the appearance and definately changing the layout of internal pages but this is what I've built so far (www.bosomgalore.com). It'll be changing now over the next few weeks with a much more decent blog, a forum and of course...a shop!! Also, I'm repalacing all of the images and need to sort out the text as that was all rushed! But you get the gist of the design


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Still lots to do e.g. tweaking the appearance and definately changing the layout of internal pages but this is what I've built so far (www.bosomgalore.com). It'll be changing now over the next few weeks with a much more decent blog, a forum and of course...a shop!! Also, I'm repalacing all of the images and need to sort out the text as that was all rushed! But you get the gist of the design


Looks amazing!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Good point! Will i get a uk-m discount


We're not expensive as it is tbh  and we don't try to squeeze money out of people; just give them what they need/want and not sell anything unnecessary.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Looks amazing!!


You think?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Katy said:


> Still lots to do e.g. tweaking the appearance and definately changing the layout of internal pages but this is what I've built so far (www.bosomgalore.com). It'll be changing now over the next few weeks with a much more decent blog, a forum and of course...a shop!! Also, I'm repalacing all of the images and need to sort out the text as that was all rushed! But you get the gist of the design


Looks good mate, you the model in the photos ? I remember you saying you were planning on modelling for it.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Looks good mate, you the model in the photos ? I remember you saying you were planning on modelling for it.


No I'm not...they're all imgaes bought from istockphoto. I intend to be the model but at the moment the lingerie isn't manufactures so I can't model it until it's back from the factory which won't be until next year. May manage to get a few late this year though of me modeling the protoypes


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Emailed the site to my wifey, she said it looks good, shes always complaining she cant get a proper fitting brassiere.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> You think?


Defo! Looks classy and sexy!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Emailed the site to my wifey, she said it looks good, shes always complaining she cant get a proper fitting brassiere.


Awesome. Thanks 



tyramhall said:


> Defo! Looks classy and sexy!


Thank you...those are two words I was aspiring for!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Katy said:


> Still lots to do e.g. tweaking the appearance and definately changing the layout of internal pages but this is what I've built so far (www.bosomgalore.com). It'll be changing now over the next few weeks with a much more decent blog, a forum and of course...a shop!! Also, I'm repalacing all of the images and need to sort out the text as that was all rushed! But you get the gist of the design


Your site looks awesome Katy ...Black and purple too... sexy as **** ..I think Im a c cup :lol:

PS) ive marked it as a favourite so she whom should be obeyed can keep an eye on it


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Your site looks awesome Katy ...Black and purple too... sexy as **** ..I think Im a c cup :lol:
> 
> PS) ive marked it as a favourite so she whom should be obeyed can keep an eye on it


Brill thanks hun. Perhaps she could sign up to the newsletter? My main aim at the moment is getting people to sign up ready for when I launch


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Looks amazing!!


X2

Simple, to the point and a really cool colour scheme.

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> X2
> 
> Simple, to the point and a really cool colour scheme.
> 
> Great work :thumb:


Aww thank you. Looking forward to finishing it and getting the images!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Training went well this morning and my legs are killing me. Gonna try and do a 5mile run tomorrow on my rest day.

Diet has also been good.

Had this bad boy for tea:










Fresh mussels in a homemade white wine and creamy garlic sauce! I cant take the credit for this meal though lol.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Tyramhall!

The latest pic in your post on page 1 ? at the bottom of the 'before' pictures ? You look a new man! serious well done! Skin seems to have sorted itself out with no issues! i think you nailed your plan on the head from day 1.. i.e. eating enough and lifting to keep body composition perfect and not slipping and going 'skinny fat' like myself! I bet you feel so much better mentally and physically! We have both been in similar positions at the start of the year! Will have a read through tomorro and catch up on your current lifts, routine eating etc.. and what you are aiming toward! Reps!

Katy you honestly have really good style and taste! A bit like myself.. I love things to be a little unique and classy! :laugh: The website looks really boutique-esk and luxurious, if those words fit right.. I think they do! niche market?/ yes! well done  and you are continuing to look fab also.

Lorian is a lucky gent!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

lxm said:


> Tyramhall!
> 
> The latest pic in your post on page 1 ? at the bottom of the 'before' pictures ? You look a new man! serious well done! Skin seems to have sorted itself out with no issues! i think you nailed your plan on the head from day 1.. i.e. eating enough and lifting to keep body composition perfect and not slipping and going 'skinny fat' like myself! I bet you feel so much better mentally and physically! We have both been in similar positions at the start of the year! Will have a read through tomorro and catch up on your current lifts, routine eating etc.. and what you are aiming toward! Reps!
> 
> ...


Cheers for kind comments and reps mate. My latest pics are on page 16.

Think i can just about feel my 2 top abs coming through but cant see them just yet.

You're doing brilliant in your journal as well mate!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

What a difference compared to initial pictures! and again surprised that the skin sorted itself out! When I got down to a silly weight on keto.. I could see a 'house roof' upside down V shape start to appear below chest.. that was as close as I got to ever having upper torso definition! :whistling: someday!

im jealous of your camera quality mate ( mussels) Recently lost my iphone and on a rubbish samsung, poor qual pics (on my journal) . what phone is it ? Thanks for the comments also! its hard work ontop of daily jobs etc! have a good night


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Katy said:


> Aww thank you. Looking forward to finishing it and getting the images!


Should be brilliant when done, wish you all the luck in the world - isn't needed though 



tyramhall said:


> my legs are killing me ........ rest day.


Rest those legs you loon! Lol.

I've edited what I've quoted, all your words though


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

lxm said:


> What a difference compared to initial pictures! and again surprised that the skin sorted itself out! When I got down to a silly weight on keto.. I could see a 'house roof' upside down V shape start to appear below chest.. that was as close as I got to ever having upper torso definition! :whistling: someday!
> 
> im jealous of your camera quality mate ( mussels) Recently lost my iphone and on a rubbish samsung, poor qual pics (on my journal) . what phone is it ? Thanks for the comments also! its hard work ontop of daily jobs etc! have a good night


Seem to be lucky at the minute with skin disposition but am worried what it will look like when my 8 pack comes through lol.im hoping that as my muscles fill out hopefully i wont have any issues. We'll see.

I use an iphone 4s for food pictures. Seems to make my food look better thsn it actually is. Ive offered my photography tips to @Katy but she hasnt accepted lmao!!!!!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Should be brilliant when done, wish you all the luck in the world - isn't needed though
> 
> Rest those legs you loon! Lol.
> 
> I've edited what I've quoted, all your words though


Very good mate. I know i should. Ive really cut my cardio down since i messaged you that time. Im only doing it twice a week!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Very good mate. I know i should. Ive really cut my cardio down since i messaged you that time. Im only doing it twice a week!!!


I know mate, I'd crack on with it Monday though. Give the muscles time to repair and grow 

Amazing attitude towards training though mate, commendable.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I know mate, I'd crack on with it Monday though. Give the muscles time to repair and grow
> 
> Amazing attitude towards training though mate, commendable.


Cant slacken off mate, katy is pushing me hard!


----------



## theshrew (Nov 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Well done for getting back on the wagon lol. The hardest thing is to get back into it after a while off. I should know!


I never wanted to stop in the first place mate it was a case i had to :-(


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Cant slacken off mate, katy is pushing me hard!


this is going to be a good battle just subbed , go on bro , go on katy  x


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> this is going to be a good battle just subbed , go on bro , go on katy  x


Cheers mate. Dhould be a great battle. Hopefully katy's determination will drive me on!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Today is a rest day so nothing much to report. My legs are killing me today and feel like i can hardly walk. Was meant to do a 5 mile run this morning but due to stiffness could only manage 2.5 miles. Despite loads of stretching just couldnt get the muscles warmed up.

Im going out for a lunch meal with family in bury today so have decided not to have any breakfast and also wont be having a starter or desert. Might have a hot chocolate though lol!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Cant slacken off mate, katy is pushing me hard!


You don't need to worry about that. After a week off I've only exercised 3 days and now having 3 days off! I'm slacking. I was very naughty yesterday and just decided that I couldn't be @rsed! And now today and tomorrow I'm fasting so won't be doing any exercise and on Tuesday I'm out all day and don't see myself being motivated when I get home. So yeah...I'm slacking big time and am now sacred of the scales!  Although I'd like to bury my head in the sand I will still weigh myself Tuesday morning and take mearuments as a way to kick to me @rse back into gear!



tyramhall said:


> Today is a rest day so nothing much to report. My legs are killing me today and feel like i can hardly walk. Was meant to do a 5 mile run this morning but due to stiffness could only manage 2.5 miles. Despite loads of stretching just couldnt get the muscles warmed up.
> 
> Im going out for a lunch meal with family in bury today so have decided not to have any breakfast and also wont be having a starter or desert. Might have a hot chocolate though lol!


It's not a rest day if you run 2.5 miles! I do wonder if you're a tad addicted to exercise which on the whole is great but could be a detriment to muscle gains.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> You don't need to worry about that. After a week off I've only exercised 3 days and now having 3 days off! I'm slacking. I was very naughty yesterday and just decided that I couldn't be @rsed! And now today and tomorrow I'm fasting so won't be doing any exercise and on Tuesday I'm out all day and don't see myself being motivated when I get home. So yeah...I'm slacking big time and am now sacred of the scales!  Although I'd like to bury my head in the sand I will still weigh myself Tuesday morning and take mearuments as a way to kick to me @rse back into gear!
> 
> It's not a rest day if you run 2.5 miles! I do wonder if you're a tad addicted to exercise which on the whole is great but could be a detriment to muscle gains.


No doubt a couple of days off will do you good though!

Ive really cut my cardio back. Used to do it after every gym session and on rest days where as now its a couple of times a week!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> No doubt a couple of days off will do you good though!
> 
> Ive really cut my cardio back. Used to do it after every gym session and on rest days where as now its a couple of times a week!!


But you're still doing it on rest days which means that they're no longer rest days. Do you have any days where you don't do any exercise i.e. no weights or cardio?

I know I'm not one to preech it's just that I don't think I've ever read that you have total rest days.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> But you're still doing it on rest days which means that they're no longer rest days. Do you have any days where you don't do any exercise i.e. no weights or cardio?
> 
> I know I'm not one to preech it's just that I don't think I've ever read that you have total rest days.


When you say it like that suppose i dont tend to have a complete day of rest. Find it hard not to do nothing lol!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> When you say it like that suppose i dont tend to have a complete day of rest. Find it hard not to do nothing lol!


Yeah I can tell  I used to over train when I used to run and I think it was an element of physical addiction but also psycological...I felt that I had to run or else it would play on my mind and I felt sort of bad for not doing it; it was almost like a compulsion. And, as a result I think, I struggled to build muscle. I'm sure it pushed me into a catabolic state.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Yeah I can tell  I used to over train when I used to run and I think it was an element of physical addiction but also psycological...I felt that I had to run or else it would play on my mind and I felt sort of bad for not doing it; it was almost like a compulsion. And, as a result I think, I struggled to build muscle. I'm sure it pushed me into a catabolic state.


I do feel bad if i have a day of doing nothing. Its hard to explain. Think because im so determined to reach my goals a day off of not even doing cardio almost feels like im going backwards.

Just conscious about it as ive got a 10k road race over xmas and want to post a good time!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Had a nice sunday roast at the village hotel in bury this afternoon.

Never seen a yorkshire pudding as big!! Even had space for some vegetables. Ordered extra meat to increase protein intake!










Defo wont be eating anything else today!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Flinty put me right about over training, but I 1000000% understand about wanting to do something everyday.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> @liam0810 was meant to put me through a punishing leg session this morning but he couldnt make it. Think he's worried about all my gains lol! Hopefully we'll sort something out soon.
> 
> Decided to do a legs session anyway:
> 
> ...


Sorry mate ill sort it out soon! Better get my ass in gear as can't have you showing me up!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Had a nice sunday roast at the village hotel in bury this afternoon.
> 
> Never seen a yorkshire pudding as big!! Even had space for some vegetables. Ordered extra meat to increase protein intake!
> 
> ...


You know I'm fasting yeah?! :cursing: I could devour that right now!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Had a nice sunday roast at the village hotel in bury this afternoon.
> 
> Never seen a yorkshire pudding as big!! Even had space for some vegetables. Ordered extra meat to increase protein intake!
> 
> ...


Far too many carbs in there for one meal tyra .........but ..but ..bloody hell it dont half look awesome .......nice cheat meal of the week. :thumbup1:

One thing tho , you still need to eat more today but 90% protien things


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> You know I'm fasting yeah?! :cursing: I could devour that right now!


God it tasted nice!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Far too many carbs in there for one meal tyra .........but ..but ..bloody hell it dont half look awesome .......nice cheat meal of the week. :thumbup1:
> 
> One thing tho , you still need to eat more today but 90% protien things


It was spot on repmeister! Just had some scrambled egg to top up my protein levels. Proper stuffed now!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Damn thats a good idea, scrambled eggs..... I might just......


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Far too many carbs in there for one meal tyra .........but ..but ..bloody hell it dont half look awesome .......nice cheat meal of the week. :thumbup1:
> 
> One thing tho , you still need to eat more today but 90% protien things


X2

That looks awesome!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> God it tasted nice!


I bet it was :whistling: 



tyramhall said:


> It was spot on repmeister! Just had some scrambled egg to top up my protein levels. Proper stuffed now!


thats the way tyra


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

tyramhall said:


> I do feel bad if i have a day of doing nothing. Its hard to explain. Think because im so determined to reach my goals a day off of not even doing cardio almost feels like im going backwards.
> 
> Just conscious about it as ive got a 10k road race over xmas and want to post a good time!


I've done a couple of 10k's recently, first time I've ran that distance before. What do you class as a good time mate? Just curious to see how slow I am!!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Fatboy80 said:


> I've done a couple of 10k's recently, first time I've ran that distance before. What do you class as a good time mate? Just curious to see how slow I am!!!


Im looking to do it in 35-38mins mate. How did you do?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Flinty put me right about over training, but I 1000000% understand about wanting to do something everyday.


Think i only feel like that as im worried about going back to my old days. I might never be able to stop it. If that means not gaining as much muscle then thats something i'll have to deal with.



liam0810 said:


> Sorry mate ill sort it out soon! Better get my ass in gear as can't have you showing me up!


Give us a text when your good to go mate. Making some serious leg gains lol! Getting goid at weighted lunges now!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> I do feel bad if i have a day of doing nothing. Its hard to explain. Think because im so determined to reach my goals a day off of not even doing cardio almost feels like im going backwards.
> 
> Just conscious about it as ive got a 10k road race over xmas and want to post a good time!


try to move forwards too quickly and you are going to end up going backwards , you need to rest man , just becuase your head wants to do something doesnt mean your body is ready too.............now look whats happend . you feel like your legs cant warm up.and could only 2.5 miles..................., I suggest the answer is they are still fatigued from prevoius work ...do yourself a favour tyra and take a couple of days a week doing Sweet F.A .....really :thumbup1:


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

tyramhall said:


> Im looking to do it in 35-38mins mate. How did you do?


Crikey, that's quick!!!! I managed a 59-09 last time out!!! Don't think I'm built for 10k running mind!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Maybe thats what i'll do from now on, on my rest days i will make a huge effort not to do anything and maybe add cardio twice a week after a weights session.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Fatboy80 said:


> Crikey, that's quick!!!! I managed a 59-09 last time out!!! Don't think I'm built for 10k running mind!


Since ive started training i seem to have been lucky enough to get my fitness levels back. We'll see what happens on race day!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

tyramhall said:


> Since ive started training i seem to have been lucky enough to get my fitness levels back. We'll see what happens on race day!


I think I'd have to sprint the whole thing to try and do it in your time!!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Dont know if its because of the large meal yesterday but my stomach isnt happy this morning! Nothing that a large black coffee wont sort out before my workout! Even though yesterdays calorie intake wasnt that bad the sense of guilt ive got is huge. Feel like a man possessed!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Thought id share what i use to curb any bad sugar cravings:










Always loved irn bru and at only 3 cals per can causes me no damage.

The Options drink is a god send. Mixed with water it only has 38cals per cup. Tastes great and stops any cravings!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Maybe thats what i'll do from now on, on my rest days i will make a huge effort not to do anything and maybe add cardio twice a week after a weights session.


I really do think that's wise otherwise.



tyramhall said:


> Dont know if its because of the large meal yesterday but my stomach isnt happy this morning! Nothing that a large black coffee wont sort out before my workout! Even though yesterdays calorie intake wasnt that bad the sense of *guilt ive got is huge*. Feel like a man possessed!


Mmmm, you're reminding me of myself when I was younger. The training became a compulsion so not doing it felt wrong and I would feel guilt for eating a large/calorific amount even though it was a rare occasion and was probably good for me. I can only speak from personal experience but I would peronsally keep an eye on that because it could cause issues for you IMO. Best thing to do IMO is to challenge it by doing what makes you feel uncomfortable i.e. have proper rest days and enjoy calorific meals every so often....bascially don't bow down to guilt or the compulsion to train.



tyramhall said:


> Thought id share what i use to curb any bad sugar cravings:
> 
> Always loved irn bru and at only 3 cals per can causes me no damage.
> 
> The Options drink is a god send. Mixed with water it only has 38cals per cup. Tastes great and stops any cravings!


I have the mint madness too! Also have some of their other flavours in sachets.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Maybe thats what i'll do from now on, on my rest days i will make a huge effort not to do anything and maybe add cardio twice a week after a weights session.


I really do think that's wise otherwise.



tyramhall said:


> Dont know if its because of the large meal yesterday but my stomach isnt happy this morning! Nothing that a large black coffee wont sort out before my workout! Even though yesterdays calorie intake wasnt that bad the sense of *guilt ive got is huge*. Feel like a man possessed!


Mmmm, you're reminding me of myself when I was younger. The training became a compulsion so not doing it felt wrong and I would feel guilt for eating a large/calorific amount even though it was a rare occasion and was probably good for me. I can only speak from personal experience but I would peronsally keep an eye on that because it could cause issues for you IMO. Best thing to do IMO is to challenge it by doing what makes you feel uncomfortable i.e. have proper rest days and enjoy calorific meals every so often....bascially don't bow down to guilt or the compulsion to train.



tyramhall said:


> Thought id share what i use to curb any bad sugar cravings:
> 
> Always loved irn bru and at only 3 cals per can causes me no damage.
> 
> The Options drink is a god send. Mixed with water it only has 38cals per cup. Tastes great and stops any cravings!


I have the mint madness too! Also have some of their other flavours in sachets.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

No training for me still  Third day now! Fast is going ok though. However, I've disovered that the 5:2 IF might not be two consecutive fast days so have tweeted Michael Mosely...hopefully he'll reply. I also read this morning that fasting should be in moderation so I should't be doing it every week...which is nice  No fasting around Christmas me thinks 

I love the water loss during fasting; feel far leaner!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning amigos's, sub'd. will catch up with it shortly


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Katy said:


> Mmmm, you're reminding me of myself when I was younger. The training became a compulsion so not doing it felt wrong and I would feel guilt for eating a large/calorific amount even though it was a rare occasion and was probably good for me. I can only speak from personal experience but I would peronsally keep an eye on that because it could cause issues for you IMO. Best thing to do IMO is to challenge it by doing what makes you feel uncomfortable i.e. have proper rest days and enjoy calorific meals every so often....bascially don't bow down to guilt or the compulsion to train..


This ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Had a nice sunday roast at the village hotel in bury this afternoon.
> 
> Never seen a yorkshire pudding as big!! Even had space for some vegetables. Ordered extra meat to increase protein intake!
> 
> ...


holy mother fuk!!!!! that look far too good :crying: ahwell roll on sunday so the mrs can burn this for me


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> holy mother fuk!!!!! that look far too good :crying: ahwell roll on sunday so the mrs can burn this for me


 :lol:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Maybe thats what i'll do from now on, on my rest days i will make a huge effort not to do anything and maybe add cardio twice a week after a weights session.


Yes!! Rest on rest days mate.

Told you not to go running after that legs session pmsl.

I get exactly where your coming from, this game is VERY addictive, just don't let it take over your life - especially with a wee one nipping at your ankles


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Yes!! Rest on rest days mate.
> 
> Told you not to go running after that legs session pmsl.
> 
> I get exactly where your coming from, this game is VERY addictive, just don't let it take over your life - especially with a wee one nipping at your ankles


This too ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

FFS Tyra ..your gonna feel like this is a Tyra scolding day . :lol: ...........but we all just want to look out for ye bro :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Replicator said:


> This too ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> FFS Tyra ..your gonna feel like this is a Tyra scolding day . :lol: ...........but we all just want to look out for ye bro :thumbup1:


Lol. Yeah it does feel like he's getting it today, all in good faith though 

I think Tyram gets what point were trying to make


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

I know deep down everybody is right its just hard to accept. From now on i wont do a single thing on my rest days. Ill only do cardio twice a week after a workout and each time it will only be moderate. Im not in a rush to achieve my goals as i know its a life long commitment but im just so anxious of slipping back into my old ways.

Hopefully with everybodies help and encouragement that will never happen again!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> I know deep down everybody is right its just hard to accept. From now on i wont do a single thing on my rest days. Ill only do cardio twice a week after a workout and each time it will only be moderate. Im not in a rush to achieve my goals as i know its a life long commitment but im just so anxious of slipping back into my old ways.
> 
> Hopefully with everybodies help and encouragement that will never happen again!


YOU will make sure it won't happen again mate


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Lol. Yeah it does feel like he's getting it today, all in good faith though
> 
> I think Tyram gets what point were trying to make


Defo needed telling mate!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> I know deep down everybody is right its just hard to accept. From now on i wont do a single thing on my rest days. Ill only do cardio twice a week after a workout and each time it will only be moderate. Im not in a rush to achieve my goals as i know its a life long commitment *but im just so anxious of slipping back into my old ways.*
> 
> Hopefully with everybodies help and encouragement that will never happen again!


Perhaps it's time to face that fear


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Perhaps it's time to face that fear


Once ive done it for a month or two and not gained weight then all will be good. Just got to commit to it now!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> IF your gonna buy an aga we cant afford you lol.


Ha ha...only just found this comment. We actually can't afford an aga! It was a ncie idea but there's not a hope in hell :no:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Katy said:


> Ha ha...only just found this comment. We actually can't afford an aga! It was a ncie idea but there's not a hope in hell :no:


Katy .....take it over 25 years ..just like a house


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Katy .....take it over 25 years ..just like a house


One day we might somehow afford for a new kitchen, at which point we'll get one (if I can convince Lorian)...if the floor will support it!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> try to move forwards too quickly and you are going to end up going backwards , you need to rest man , just becuase your head wants to do something doesnt mean your body is ready too.............now look whats happend . you feel like your legs cant warm up.and could only 2.5 miles..................., I suggest the answer is they are still fatigued from prevoius work ...do yourself a favour tyra and take a couple of days a week doing Sweet F.A .....really :thumbup1:


totally agree with this mate, i dunno what the deal is with rest days......there my fav part :lol:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Had an amazing workout. Invested in some pre workout supps and really felt great doing todays workout. Not sure if it was because of these but i was lifting more and doing more reps. Even now i can still feel the high lol!

Monday - chest

Flat DB press 4 x 12

Incline DB press 3 x 12

Incline flyes 3 x 15

Cable crossover / pec dec 2 x 8

Dips 3 x failure

Im working from home now so quickly polished off a protein shake and a mushroom omelette!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Had an amazing workout. Invested in some pre workout supps and really felt great doing todays workout. Not sure if it was because of these but i was lifting more and doing more reps. Even now i can still feel the high lol!
> 
> Monday - chest
> 
> ...


Gotta love pre workouts 

What kind of weight are you pushing around mate?

I could just eat an omelette lol


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Gotta love pre workouts
> 
> What kind of weight are you pushing around mate?
> 
> I could just eat an omelette lol


Weight wise nothing special. Db's are 35kg in each hand now and bench press is 70kg. Not huge weights but enough for me at present.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Weight wise nothing special. Db's are 35kg in each hand now and bench press is 70kg. Not huge weights but enough for me at present.


Mate 35's is awesome.

Good work!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> Mate 35's is awesome.
> 
> Good work!!


bump ... sure are


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Mate 35's is awesome.
> 
> Good work!!





Replicator said:


> bump ... sure are


Cheers guys. Started off using 20's to get my form good and progressed to 35's today due to extra energy. Was using 30's last week!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Cheers guys. Started off using 20's to get my form good and progressed to 35's today due to extra energy. Was using 30's last week!


That's great work mate. Obviously naturally strong!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> That's great work mate. Obviously naturally strong!


Not sure. Always had a big frame lol!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice chicken stir fry in sweet and sour sauce for tea:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Morning everybody.

My girlfriend said last night that she thought she could see a difference in my back. Im not so sure. Maybe a little fat loss but nothing to shout about. Either way, thought id share my back progress lol!

This was me back in september when i started a competition against Breeny:










This is me from last night:










Applogies for the picture quality. Its hard work taking your own back pictures!

Back to today, got a conference call to take at 9.30am then im off to the gym. Its LEGS day!!!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

@Katy

Good luck today! They will be bowled over!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

looking good marra (no ****). can deffo see the fat loss, esp round the hips, and your trriceps and shoulder boulders look much bigger without a doubt.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

You can defo see a difference there tyriam, less fat and more mass on the muscles.


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Good going Paul. Big difference


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

Massive difference in traps shoulders and waist looking good mate ,good muscle density


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Took my pre workout supplement on an empty stomach this morning and it seemed to hit my system far easier than day before. Was always sceptical of things like this but the rush i got was incredible. Really does feel like it gives me something extra.

Todays session:

Tuesday - legs

Squats 4 x 8

Leg press 3 x 15

Leg extension 3 x 10

Lunges 2 x 15

Lying leg curls 5 x 10

Standing calves 5 x 12

Once again the weighted lunges are killing me already.

Had a nice chicken salad and protein shake afterwards.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Cheers for the positivity lads. Suppose i must be making progress if a few people are saying the same thing. Just hard to see it myself!


----------



## ClareAnne (Aug 6, 2012)

Can defo see the difference in the pictures, really coming along well! Seriously you can defo see a big difference. Plus listen to your girlfriend she is the one that will see the difference way before you notice it. Well done you're doing great!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

ClareAnne said:


> Can defo see the difference in the pictures, really coming along well! Seriously you can defo see a big difference. Plus listen to your girlfriend she is the one that will see the difference way before you notice it. Well done you're doing great!


Haha. Cheers clare. My trouble is i still see myself at 17st +. Weighed myself this morning and im 13.9. Just need to stop the self doubting!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Just need to stop the self doubting!


Yes you do lol


----------



## ClareAnne (Aug 6, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Haha. Cheers clare. My trouble is i still see myself at 17st +. Weighed myself this morning and im 13.9. Just need to stop the self doubting!


Yano I did that for a very long time. I remember the first time I went shopping after I lost all my weight. I used to be a size 14 so I picked up a size 10 and thought 'it'll never fit me' it was actually too big for me and I couldn't quite believe it. Even now its hard to see what the mirror is telling me, its quite common for people that have been fat for years and lose weight.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

woooaaa! @tyramhall where did u pluck they delts n traps from! excellent job man, reppage......or do i mean rapage?? you'll find out soon enough  lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Haha. Cheers clare. My trouble is i still see myself at 17st +. Weighed myself this morning and *im 13.9*. Just need to stop the self doubting!


what?!?! fuk this dieting capers...time for a bulk lol


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> woooaaa! @tyramhall where did u pluck they delts n traps from! excellent job man, reppage......or do i mean rapage?? you'll find out soon enough  lol


Haha. Cheers mate. About time i started getting newbie gains lol!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

backs come on nicely mate, looking leaner and definitely added a lot of size to your delts. Looks like they could be a strong point for you. keep it up bud


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fantastic difference in the two pics mate, keep plugging away.

Plenty of good heavy pull downs and bent pver rows and get them lats wide !!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice turkey salad with a drop of mayo on WW wrap and a wholemeal pitta bread


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Nice turkey salad with a drop of mayo on WW wrap and a wholemeal pitta bread


Are they the weight watchers wholemeal pittas? They are the only ones I can't find and im not a fan of them


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Tyramhall! seriously well done mate.... Last two pics you have posted look completely diff and in such a short space...

I know where you are comming from still thinking that your 17 stone! im 12 stone and think if I eat 2500 cals im going to gain 2 stone of fat in a week...:laugh:

@JANIKvonD .. what the fhk was I doing for them 12 weeks.......... :confused1:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

morning


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Replicator said:


> morning


Morning repmeister. You training today??

Today is my rest day so wont even go for a run!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> Tyramhall! seriously well done mate.... Last two pics you have posted look completely diff and in such a short space...
> 
> I know where you are comming from still thinking that your 17 stone! im 12 stone and think if I eat 2500 cals im going to gain 2 stone of fat in a week...:laugh:
> 
> @JANIKvonD .. what the fhk was I doing for them 12 weeks.......... :confused1:


stuffing ur puss & not lifting weights lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning folks, hope ur having a p!sh morning....because i am lol


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning folks, hope ur having a p!sh morning....because i am lol


Morning mate. Im in s weird mood today. Today is the first proper rest day that ill have had in weeks so kind of feels strange!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

tyramhall said:


> Morning repmeister. You training today??
> 
> Today is my rest day so wont even go for a run!


lol believe it when I don't see it...


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

You know wraps are easy to make and cost less than a penny each?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Morning mate. Im in s weird mood today. Today is the first proper rest day that ill have had in weeks so kind of feels strange!


are u off work mate? (if u work). i can honestly spend a week in bed playing the playstation lol.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> are u off work mate? (if u work). i can honestly spend a week in bed playing the playstation lol.


Im self employed mate so can come and go as i please


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Im self employed mate so can come and go as i please


have a neg mate :tongue: lol. hows the food looking today?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> have a neg mate :tongue: lol. hows the food looking today?


My mindset straight away because of not training is to cut right back on my food. Its hard to stop thinking like this. However, i had a nice tuna and mushroom omelette for breakfast and ive prepared a chicken and turkey salad for lunch. Also got some walnuts to snack on during the day.

You training today mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> My mindset straight away because of not training is to cut right back on my food. Its hard to stop thinking like this. However, i had a nice tuna and mushroom omelette for breakfast and ive prepared a chicken and turkey salad for lunch. Also got some walnuts to snack on during the day.
> 
> You training today mate?


sounds good!....glad to see ur pulling yourself away from old habbits.

i had a cracking chest/tri's sesh last night so im doing sweet FA until tomorrow  ....well not quite FA as iv got some things planned with the kids for halloween  fekin love halloween....its the only day of the year ppl dont throw stones at me in the street


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

tyramhall said:


> Im self employed mate so can come and go as i please


git... lol


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> sounds good!....glad to see ur pulling yourself away from old habbits.
> 
> i had a cracking chest/tri's sesh last night so im doing sweet FA until tomorrow  ....well not quite FA as iv got some things planned with the kids for halloween  fekin love halloween....its the only day of the year ppl dont throw stones at me in the street


Life must be tough with that face lol!

Ill makesure that we dont answer the door to anybody tonight!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Rykard said:


> git... lol


Its only good until a client refuses to settle an invoice after 30days!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> *Life must be tough with that face lol*!
> 
> Ill makesure that we dont answer the door to anybody tonight!!


it is lol


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> it is lol


So you not working today?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

yup....here now pmsl. as long as i keep making them millions they dont really give a fuk lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> My mindset straight away because of not training is to cut right back on my food. Its hard to stop thinking like this. However, i had a nice tuna and mushroom omelette for breakfast and ive prepared a chicken and turkey salad for lunch. Also got some walnuts to snack on during the day.
> 
> You training today mate?


I've beenthe same for the past 2 weeks. Within a fortnight I've only trained 3 times and felt like I was eating too much (even though was I was most likely still uner 1500kcals) but actually it turns out that I haven't gained a thing! So it is psychological hun.

Awesome progress btw! Really good!!



tyramhall said:


> Its only good until a client refuses to settle an invoice after 30days!!


Try having clients who take over a year! It is the downside isn't it of being self employed...no reliable income!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> I've beenthe same for the past 2 weeks. Within a fortnight I've only trained 3 times and felt like I was eating too much (even though was I was most likely still uner 1500kcals) but actually it turns out that I haven't gained a thing! So it is psychological hun.
> 
> Awesome progress btw! Really good!!
> 
> Try having clients who take over a year! It is the downside isn't it of being self employed...no reliable income!


I am realising very slowly lol that alot of it is in my mind.

Couldnt wait s year for a fee to arrive. Id be down the small claims court lol!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

@tyramhall ... I think you've been a bit worried about me haven't you? Don't worry...I haven't relasped or anything  I was away yesterday for the Price's Trust meeting and then we decided to take the opportunity to go to Dunelm to buy some stuff for our house  We didn't get back until 5pm and then had stuff to do so wasn't on the computer at all yesterday. Lots of work to catch up on today though! Back to training as well! I'm going to be trying a different leg routine today and see how that goes  I had planned my cardio to be a run on the beach but the weather is looking a tad hostile at the moment! Might stick with the bike inside!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> I am realising very slowly lol that alot of it is in my mind.
> 
> Couldnt wait s year for a fee to arrive. Id be down the small claims court lol!


Well we did once have to use my sister (a solicitor) with one client beause they'd tried to pull a fast one! But the issue with small companies is that we appreciate that their incocme relies on their customers paying so it has a knock on affect. We do have some lovely clients with small businesses and us putting pressure on them doesn't help them; they just genuinely need to wait to be paid themselves. Ah well...can't complain....it's great being self employed! It brings freedom IMO


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> @tyramhall ... I think you've been a bit worried about me haven't you? Don't worry...I haven't relasped or anything  I was away yesterday for the Price's Trust meeting and then we decided to take the opportunity to go to Dunelm to buy some stuff for our house  We didn't get back until 5pm and then had stuff to do so wasn't on the computer at all yesterday. Lots of work to catch up on today though! Back to training as well! I'm going to be trying a different leg routine today and see how that goes  I had planned my cardio to be a run on the beach but the weather is looking a tad hostile at the moment! Might stick with the bike inside!


Im just a nice guy lol!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Morning everybody.
> 
> My girlfriend said last night that she thought she could see a difference in my back. Im not so sure. Maybe a little fat loss but nothing to shout about. Either way, thought id share my back progress lol!
> 
> ...


I missed these ..awesome difference here ,love handles pretty much gone, definition from last time is obvious , biceps, trap & shoulder area's and lats Well done M8


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Replicator said:


> I missed these ..awesome difference here ,love handles pretty much gone, definition from last time is obvious , biceps, trap & shoulder area's and lats Well done M8


Cheers for comments Rep.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Today has been a strange feeling of a day. For the first time in a long time ive actually not done any training or cardio. Feels like im cheating but realise it needs to be done.

Was feeling in a creative mood this morning so decided to make some healthy protein bars consisting of strawberry flavour protein, oats, walnuts and milk:




























Decided that as im on a cut that i wouldnt cover them in chocolate. They've been in my fridge all day setting. Cant wait to try one later!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just one question Tyram...how will they set?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right, I've finished work for the day so am off to do:

Front squat 5 x 5

Box squat 5 x 3

Weighted lunge 5 x 8

45mins cardio

Then gonna have a hot bath and dry off with some brand new fluffy white towels  then trying a new tuna recipe  Soooo glad work is over for the day!!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Just one question Tyram...how will they set?


They are setting firm quite well without the chocolate coating. Ive just flipped them over so hopefully in a couple of hours they'll be good to go. Either way, im still going to eat them lol!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Cheers for comments Rep.


To get a true picture of difference a picture should be taked in the same pose in the same place at the same distance and in the same light.

But !!! ...........the difference on you here m8 is so obvious all the above dont matter :thumbup1: ..........................................this time


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Your just being nice to me now mate! When the comp finishes in march ill do pictures as you said so true comparissons can be made.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> Morning everybody.
> 
> My girlfriend said last night that she thought she could see a difference in my back. Im not so sure. Maybe a little fat loss but nothing to shout about. Either way, thought id share my back progress lol!
> 
> ...


mate picture quality is poo. get your mussus to take a better recent one. but from what i can see your looking a lot tighter. got a bit of split coming in delts. and deffo shaping up back wise. brilliant effort mate. keep up the pace.. reps x


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> mate picture quality is poo. get your mussus to take a better recent one. but from what i can see your looking a lot tighter. got a bit of split coming in delts. and deffo shaping up back wise. brilliant effort mate. keep up the pace.. reps x


Cheers mate. Appreciate the advice! Ill get her to take my next pictures lol!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Katy said:


> Right, I've finished work for the day so am off to do:
> 
> Front squat 5 x 5
> 
> ...


phew ...stop it :drool:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just done legs and cardio and almost fell down the stairs after. I haven't that feeling in a while so must mean I've done something right! Cardio definately helped to clear my head and now feel able to switch off from work  Looking forward to trying a new tuna steak recipe.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Your just being nice to me now mate! When the comp finishes in march ill do pictures as you said so true comparissons can be made.


not at all m8 ..well earned praise nothing more

ps) was gonna rep ye but cant as not long since I did


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2012)

Belting difference in the pics! As said looking loads leaner, muscle groups coming through nicely. Looking well m8! Keep up the good work.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning sheggers


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning sheggers


Lol. Just getting ready for the gym. After yesterday of doing nothing i cant wait to get there!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Morning All, Tyram how do those bars set without cooking?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Morning All, Tyram how do those bars set without cooking?


Not great tbh lol! They were firm enough to pick up and eat tho!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Not great tbh lol! They were firm enough to pick up and eat tho!!!


try these next time mate

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shakes-bars-snacks-recipes/192743-omfg-ive-just-died-gone-heaven-protein-bar.html

@defdaz


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

JANIKvonD said:


> try these next time mate
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shakes-bars-snacks-recipes/192743-omfg-ive-just-died-gone-heaven-protein-bar.html
> 
> @defdaz


You know it mate!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

defdaz said:


> You know it mate!


actually ......iv not attempted them yet :lol:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

JANIKvonD said:


> actually ......iv not attempted them yet :lol:


D'oh! :lol: Come on, take 5 mins literally! Sort your life out. :lol:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Laters ladies. Just got to the gym. Ill be back on later!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

defdaz said:


> D'oh! :lol: Come on, take 5 mins literally! Sort your life out. :lol:


i know I KNOW lol, im on it. looking superb in ur avi btw mate...good effort :thumb:


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

JANIKvonD said:


> i know I KNOW lol, im on it. looking superb in ur avi btw mate...good effort :thumb:


GOOD. oats, protein powder, raisins, desicated coconut, 85% dark choc, tiny bit of milk. All you need!

Ah thanks mate!! Bigger pics in my journal lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Morning folks! Core and cardio today. My aim is get it done before lunch as opposed to putting off til the end of the day. That way I can just spend this afternoon focussing on work and then switch off at six to relax with a nice slow cooked meal.

My legs were pretty tired last night and I kept forgetting until I tried to go down the stairs! :laugh: Got DOMS this morning which is a good sign. I didn't think I pushed myself hard enough at all but it's good to feel like I've obviously done something. Must try harder next time though.

Also, not doing fasting now until 11th; taking a little break as recommended.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Another good session in the gym this morning. Once again i took a pre workout supplement 30mins before i started and the rush it gives me is incredible!

Thursday - back and biceps

Deadlifts 4 x 8

Bent over rows 3 x 12

Pullups 3 x failure

Wide grip pulldowns 3 x 10

Seated rows 3 x 10

Barbell curls 3 x 12

Hammer curls 3 x 10

Must be getting stronger as im now doing more reps per set on my pull ups. A guy at the gym mentioned doing them weighted. Any thoughts??

There was only 3 of us in the gym. Wish it was this quiet more often:



















Got back and rustled up a mix of turkey strips, ham, mushrooms, onion and tomato:










Then put the lot in a WW wrap and a wholemeal pitta bread:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Morning folks! Core and cardio today. My aim is get it done before lunch as opposed to putting off til the end of the day. That way I can just spend this afternoon focussing on work and then switch off at six to relax with a nice slow cooked meal.
> 
> My legs were pretty tired last night and I kept forgetting until I tried to go down the stairs! :laugh: Got DOMS this morning which is a good sign. I didn't think I pushed myself hard enough at all but it's good to feel like I've obviously done something. Must try harder next time though.
> 
> Also, not doing fasting now until 11th; taking a little break as recommended.


So what food you got planned for today?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> So what food you got planned for today?


Well, here's last nights dinner:



It was something new: horseradish mash with peppered tuna steak, green veg and teriyaki sauce. Was really really yummy and definately something I'll be having more often!

This morning I had my blueberry smoothie which defiantely makes a difference to my productivity! Just had ham and rice cake and planning on making sushi for lunch. Tonight I'm having slow cooked chicken in a tomato, baocn and black olive sauce  'tis proper comfort food!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Well, here's last nights dinner:
> 
> View attachment 99418
> 
> ...


Looks and sounds great. Cant wait for August next year lol!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

katy that look BRILLIANT 

tyra- good sesh there buddy........now go get ur gym gloves and burn them......NOW :lol:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

mmm, horseradish mash, not had that for donkeys.....


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> mmm, horseradish mash, not had that for donkeys.....


It was sooo good. Definately making it again!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm gonna have it tomorrow ;-D You've reminded me of something delicious hehehe.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> try these next time mate
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shakes-bars-snacks-recipes/192743-omfg-ive-just-died-gone-heaven-protein-bar.html
> 
> @defdaz


i had a look and yea look and sound very tasty but recipe seems to suggest they are very high in carbs ..........do you know the break down by any chance


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> katy that look BRILLIANT
> 
> tyra- good sesh there buddy........now go get ur gym gloves and burn them......NOW :lol:


I need them mate. I put that much effort into every session that im ripping the skin off my hands. Not far off bleeding lol!!

Seriously though, i just enjoy having soft skinned hands lol!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Not much to report today. Unfortunately its a rest day so i will stick to actually doing no fitness or cardio work.

Its going to be a long day!

Had scrambled egg and mushrooms for breakfast with a protein shake.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> i had a look and yea look and sound very tasty but recipe seems to suggest they are very high in carbs ..........do you know the break down by any chance


not a fekin clue Rep.....as iv never made them lol. im sure @defdaz will have an idea?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

oh and morning tyra/katy :thumbup1:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> oh and morning tyra/katy :thumbup1:


Morning mate!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> I need them mate. I put that much effort into every session that im ripping the skin off my hands. Not far off bleeding lol!!
> 
> Seriously though, i just enjoy having soft skinned hands lol!


I recently bought some gloves  Don't want sore or hard skin.



tyramhall said:


> Not much to report today. Unfortunately its a rest day so i will stick to actually doing no fitness or cardio work.
> 
> Its going to be a long day!
> 
> Had scrambled egg and mushrooms for breakfast with a protein shake.


Wow! Very different attitude to me! I'm resting today and damn happy about it too! :laugh:

My legs are so sore today. I'm really quite amazed given that I really didn't give it my all on my legs day but still...great they hurt. It is starting to p!ss me off though! :laugh:

Any yummy treats or meals planned for today?



JANIKvonD said:


> oh and morning tyra/katy :thumbup1:


Morning!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Glad you enjoyed your workout yesterday @Katy.

I need to find a way out of this mindset of feeling bad for not training or doing cardio. Its hard to explain.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Glad you enjoyed your workout yesterday @Katy.
> 
> I need to find a way out of this mindset of feeling bad for not training or doing cardio. Its hard to explain.


I think I can relate hun and I think that you'll need to keep taking the rest days, despite how it makes you feel because over time you should adapt. It's quite basic cognitive behavioural therapy in a way; challenging irrational beliefs and thoughts. In this instance, challenging the guilt and fear of gaining weight by taking a rest day. Otherwise you'll pander to, and strengthen, that irrational fear because you won't be able to prove it wrong; by challenging it, with time, you'll see that actually, if anything, your muscle will grow and you'll feel energetic as a result of resting.

It reminds me of when I had an eating disorder and the hardest thing was to eat something and keep it down; I could feel food in my stomach which was uncofmratble and quite scary to be hoenst with you and I just had to sit with it as part of my progress. But those negative feelings and irrational beliefs (e.g. 'I'm going to get fat') went in time and now I feel no guilt or fear when I eat!! Unless I eat a whole cake!! :laugh: then I might think 'oops' :laugh:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> I think I can relate hun and I think that you'll need to keep taking the rest days, despite how it makes you feel because over time you should adapt. It's quite basic cognitive behavioural therapy in a way; challenging irrational beliefs and thoughts. In this instance, challenging the guilt and fear of gaining weight by taking a rest day. Otherwise you'll pander to, and strengthen, that irrational fear because you won't be able to prove it wrong; by challenging it, with time, you'll see that actually, if anything, your muscle will grow and you'll feel energetic as a result of resting.
> 
> It reminds me of when I had an eating disorder and the hardest thing was to eat something and keep it down; I could feel food in my stomach which was uncofmratble and quite scary to be hoenst with you and I just had to sit with it as part of my progress. But those negative feelings and irrational beliefs (e.g. 'I'm going to get fat') went in time and now I feel no guilt or fear when I eat!! Unless I eat a whole cake!! :laugh: then I might think 'oops' :laugh:


obviously everything that you say makes complete sense. i know muscle needs rest to grow and all the basic principles etc... but cant get the feeling out of my head that im wasting days that i could be using to burn extra fat away lol!

im going to carry on with my 2 - 3 rest days each week as i know my body will need it.

would they still be classed as rest days if i was to do 100 situps and 50 pressups each night before bed??


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> obviously everything that you say makes complete sense. i know muscle needs rest to grow and all the basic principles etc... but cant get the feeling out of my head that im wasting days that i could be using to burn extra fat away lol!
> 
> im going to carry on with my 2 - 3 rest days each week as i know my body will need it.
> 
> would they still be classed as rest days if i was to do 100 situps and 50 pressups each night before bed??


With regards to trying to get past the irrational fear than doing any exercise on rest days would be counterproductive. The point would be to do no exercise on rest days as a means to challenge your guilt etc.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> With regards to trying to get past the irrational fear than doing any exercise on rest days would be counterproductive. The point would be to do no exercise on rest days as a means to challenge your guilt etc.


Knew you was going to say that lol! I think after a few weeks of doing nothing on rest days then i'll be fine.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Knew you was going to say that lol! I think after a few weeks of doing nothing on rest days then i'll be fine.


Scientific research and my own personal experience says you will  Just takes some time.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

hi folks ..have a good wkend


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

T was resting yesterday, its time to unleash him!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning! fits on the day?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Morning!

Had a great session in the gym this morning. Felt like a man possesed lol:

Saturday - shoulders

Seated shoulder press 4 x 12

Lateral DB raises 3 x 10

Face pulls 3 x 12

Tricep pushdowns 3 x 12

Skull crushers 3 x 10

Once again weights are nothing to shout home about. Decided that now im in a dedicated routine im going to take a small notebook and make a note of weights im lifting so that i can keep a weekly progress of any increases etc... Defo addicted now!










Went to see skyfall last night and must admit to being a bit disapointed. I think daniel craig is the most realistic bond but he looked old. Still in amazing shape tho! The bit when he fell off the train after being shot was so far fetched. He must have fell 100ft back first into a river unconcious. How he survived is anyones guess lol!

For the first time ever i never bought a drink, pop corn or pic and mix. That in itself was a great achievement for me lmao!

Back to today, had a nice egg omelette for breakfast before my workout.

Out and about for quite a bit of today so prepared some tuna pasta to eat with a bit of light mayo. Should keep me going!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

I liked the new bond lol.

Not amazing, but still worth a watch


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I liked the new bond lol.
> 
> Not amazing, but still worth a watch


Defo worth going to see. When they were riding the motorbikes on the rooftops, it was quality!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Defo worth going to see. When they were riding the motorbikes on the rooftops, it was quality!


Yeah that was the best bit 

Oh and when the DB5 was in his lock up


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Having an early night tonight. Eaten clean again today. Had turkey steaks and veg for tea.

Rest day tomorrow so will stick to doing nothing!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Thought id give you the heads up and let everybody know im not sure how this weeks training will go. My daughter woke up ill this morning so after the major scare we had the other week i took no chances and brought her in this morning to be looked over










Doctors are satisfied that shes just fighting a cold this time however if her blood sugar levels drop below 2 i'll be taking her back in which might mean a few days staying over.

Apologies for the breakdown recently in this journal.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

Is your daughter diabetic m8 ? Sorry to hear she's ill.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> Is your daughter diabetic m8 ? Sorry to hear she's ill.


Shes not mate. She was born with a really rare condition and part of it entails her having very little immune system. Its all linked to her adrenal glands, cortisol production snd body stress. Basically anytime she gets a cold it means a hospital visit to get her better


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

aw poor thing , there nothing they can do to stop it ?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Hope she picks up soon mate


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

OldManRiver said:


> aw poor thing , there nothing they can do to stop it ?


Nothing they can do. Shes on 4 lots of medication and 3g of table salt daily and will be for life.



R0BLET said:


> Hope she picks up soon mate


Cheers rob


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Thought id give you the heads up and let everybody know im not sure how this weeks training will go. My daughter woke up ill this morning so after the major scare we had the other week i took no chances and brought her in this morning to be looked over
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I speak for every one here, ur daughter is more important than this journal mate, if u can't update this or what ever then so be it.

Hope she's ok mate.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Daggaz said:


> I think I speak for every one here, ur daughter is more important than this journal mate, if u can't update this or what ever then so be it.
> 
> Hope she's ok mate.


Cheers mate. These things are sent to test us and all that....


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

Hope she gets well soon m8.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Dave said:


> Hope she gets well soon m8.


Cheers Dave


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

R u counting calories and that mate or just eating clean ?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Daggaz said:


> R u counting calories and that mate or just eating clean ?


Just eating super clean all week. Why u ask mate? Do you think i should count?


----------



## Daggaz (Apr 28, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Just eating super clean all week. Why u ask mate? Do you think i should count?


A nah mate stick to what's working for you, I personally count as I just feel it gives me a better idea of my body.

But there's tons of ppl who don't count and just eat clean.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Tyram, I hope she's ok hun. As you've seen time and time again, she's a fighter!! Sounds like this time won't be as severe as last time. Wishin yo all then best, and always feel free to PM if you need to offload  x


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2012)

Ah that's rough man, I hope she gets over this pretty quick.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Thought id give you the heads up and let everybody know im not sure how this weeks training will go. My daughter woke up ill this morning so after the major scare we had the other week i took no chances and brought her in this morning to be looked over
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope she gonna be okay m8 best healing wishes sent


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Cheers mate. These things are sent to test us and all that....


Yes ..and they test us well , training can wait as you quite rightly say . teh wee yin is by far more important at this time and by christ she has got a DAD to be proud of


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Yes ..and they test us well , training can wait as you quite rightly say . teh wee yin is by far more important at this time and by christ she has got a DAD to be proud of


Cheers for the kind comments rep!

Good news so far, touch wood she seems to be coping very well. All meds have been doubled and shes been drinking lots ofcorange lucozade with added sugar! I really sm so shocked by how she manages to cope!

Just realised that ive not actually eaten a thing either today. Its amazing what stress and worry can do to the human body


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Cheers for the kind comments rep!
> 
> Good news so far, touch wood she seems to be coping very well. All meds have been doubled and shes been drinking lots ofcorange lucozade with added sugar! I really sm so shocked by how she manages to cope!
> 
> Just realised that ive not actually eaten a thing either today. Its amazing what stress and worry can do to the human body


Glad to hear that m8 and yes stress is akiller so look after yourself too ...............recieved your PM and all i can say is ....well its true :thumbup1:

Now then teh food thing ..you gotta eat so at the very least drink a protien shake or two............made up with soem of my concoctions ...sometimes we cant eat but can always drink ...hell, you could even give my tuna smoothies a try mg:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Life is back to normal! She slept well last night and is just enjoying a cup of hot chocolate:










After yesterdays rest day im raring to go. Its chest day this morning so cant wait to smash it!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Brilliant m8 absolutely brilliant .......she a gorgeous wee thing


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Brilliant m8 absolutely brilliant .......she a gorgeous wee thing


Cheers rep. She must get her good looks off me lol!!

Just be nice if she could stay well for 3-4 months but as winter approaches doubt this will happen.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Cheers rep. She must get her good looks off me lol!!
> 
> Just be nice if she could stay well for 3-4 months but as winter approaches doubt this will happen.


cant imagine the worry the must cause Tyra ...here hoping she gets stronger as she gets older.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Morning by the way


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Replicator said:


> cant imagine the worry the must cause Tyra ...here hoping she gets stronger as she gets older.


You learn to deal with it mate. Its never easy and theres always the fear that she may never wake up but you have to trust the specialists and touch wood they have got it right everytime in 3years!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Glad to hear that ...it must be very reasuring having a good team behinf you


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Life is back to normal! She slept well last night and is just enjoying a cup of hot chocolate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww, she looks very happy there!!

Glad all is well again hun. Hope training goes well.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Life is back to normal! She slept well last night and is just enjoying a cup of hot chocolate:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she's a wee cracker buddy, glad all's well


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the messages. Really appreciate them. Thankfully this time weve controlled it at home. Wish it was always this easy!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Its amazing what a rest day is doing for me. If anything it gives me more drive for each gym session after it.

Todays session:

Monday - chest

Flat DB press 4 x 12

Incline DB press 3 x 12

Incline flyes 3 x 15

Cable crossover / pec dec 2 x 8

Dips 3 x failure

Once again the dips are killers. Really do make my arms burn.

Saw a client straight after the gym that ive not seen in 3-4 months and she asked if id been working out lol!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Its amazing what a rest day is doing for me. If anything it gives me more drive for each gym session after it.
> 
> Todays session:
> 
> ...


Awesome! So glad you're feeling the benefits of rest days and that people are noticing the difference!! :bounce:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Awesome! So glad you're feeling the benefits of rest days and that people are noticing the difference!! :bounce:


Think you were right lol!

My mate last night said he couldnt see a difference tho lol! I just thought, i'll show you!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Think you were right lol!
> 
> My mate last night said he couldnt see a difference tho lol! I just thought, i'll show you!


That's the attitude! My new motivation is to look good at Christmas. Although I initially wasn't going to see my family they've now asked to come down so I want to look in peak condition! Also, they've seen recent pics and weren't excatly enthusiastic! So maybe in person they'll see the difference.

Also, Lorain's sister's are down at Christmas and they're just unbelievably stunning and slim so this Christmas I don't want to be the ugly duckling! :laugh:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> That's the attitude! My new motivation is to look good at Christmas. Although I initially wasn't going to see my family they've now asked to come down so I want to look in peak condition! Also, they've seen recent pics and weren't excatly enthusiastic! So maybe in person they'll see the difference.
> 
> Also, Lorain's sister's are down at Christmas and they're just unbelievably stunning and slim so this Christmas I don't want to be the ugly duckling! :laugh:


Im positive you will achieve your xmas goal!

And you are hardly ugly lol!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

This journals neck n neck!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> This journals neck n neck!


Wouldnt go that far!!!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

evening folks


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Had a busy evening seeing a couple of clients so wanted a quick and healthy tea for when i got home.

Decided on boil in the bag fish in a cream sauce with some boiled carrots and broccoli.










Not bad actually!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Had a busy evening seeing a couple of clients so wanted a quick and healthy tea for when i got home.
> 
> Decided on boil in the bag fish in a cream sauce with some boiled carrots and broccoli.
> 
> ...


That reminds me of my youth...my mum often cooked that. If you ever fancy a recipe for homemade fish pie let me know...it's one of my man's favourite - true comfort food! I often make up a big batch ready for freezing protions 

As we're sharing pics, here's some from my weekend...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

After slacking for a week regading tracking calorie intake I'm back on form and keeping calories low. Did core and cardio last night after work and plan to do upper body and cardio before lunch today (I want to get it out of the way but lately, due to work, I end up putting it off til the end of the day and then it plays on my mind all day!).

I haven't confessed this until now but I haven't been doing arms at all! The reason being, I haven't been motivated enough because I don't mind how my arms and shoulders etc look. However, I do want to increase strength now and also develop some definition so as of today I'm going to work my upper body too!!

Going to look for a squat rack today as well. I only recently started using a BB and at the moment Lorian helps but before too long he won't have the strength to keep lifting and handing over the BB to me.

So far have had my usual blueberry smoothie for breakfast and will have some bacon, egg and salad in bit. Still need to calculate my BMR to calulate my daily calorie intake...


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Wish it was this quiet all the time:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Today was a legs day and i think i might have pushed myself too far. Did the following:

Tuesday - legs

Squats 4 x 8

Leg press 3 x 15

Leg extension 3 x 10

Lunges 2 x 15

Lying leg curls 5 x 10

Standing calves 5 x 12

Always finish with weighted lunges. When i put the db's back i was shaking like a leaf. Put it down to training fasted and a little harder than usual. Began to feel really weak as i walked back to my car. All of a sudden i started spewing by the side of my car. People were walking past and looked a little shocked. It was actually quite a scary experience. Think ive just taxed my body a little bit too much.

Im sat at my desk and even now im still a bit jittery. Cant face eating anything yet.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Today was a legs day and i think i might have pushed myself too far. Did the following:
> 
> Tuesday - legs
> 
> ...


Ooof. Yeah, sounds like you pushed it too hard hun. Why did you weight train whilst fasted?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Today was a legs day and i think i might have pushed myself too far. Did the following:
> 
> Tuesday - legs
> 
> ...


Scary!

Na, you just did a good legs session mate


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Didnt have time to have breakfast but had to get to the gym. Even now i still feel weak!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Didnt have time to have breakfast but had to get to the gym. Even now i still feel weak!


I've got to be honest, I don't think I'd weight lift whilst fasted. But then maybe I'm just not hard core!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> I've got to be honest, I don't think I'd weight lift whilst fasted. But then maybe I'm just not hard core!


Im defo not hardcore! Just need to prepare better!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Proper winter cooking:










Betty has nothing on my beef hotpot lol!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Quick dinner break:










Full of protein! Chicken breast with a cheese centre wrapped in bacon and a few chicken scraps.

Finally recovered from this morning lol!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Quick dinner break:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Full of protein but not full of vitamins, minerals & anti-oxidants!! What ever happened to getting more veggies in?  Could have thrown in some roast courgette or salad in with that.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Full of protein but not full of vitamins, minerals & anti-oxidants!! What ever happened to getting more veggies in?  Could have thrown in some roast courgette or salad in with that.


Lol. Were doing a big shop tonight. Fridge is proper bare at the minute. All veg has gone in the hotpot!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Lol. Were doing a big shop tonight. Fridge is proper bare at the minute. All veg has gone in the hotpot!!


I'll let you off then...just this once.

Once again work has gotten in the way of me exercising early! Going to start in a sec though


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

I do love it when you go all mother hen on me!

What are you exercising today?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> I do love it when you go all mother hen on me!
> 
> What are you exercising today?


I can't help it. It's just in my nature!.

Cardio and arms today. Not yet able to do it as need to do a newsletter but then maybe I'll finally drag myself away from work!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> I can't help it. It's just in my nature!.
> 
> Cardio and arms today. Not yet able to do it as need to do a newsletter but then maybe I'll finally drag myself away from work!


Have fun!

For the first time ever im actually glad ive got a rest day tomorrow after todays workout!!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Wish it was this quiet all the time:


Lol what time was it when you were there ?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Lol what time was it when you were there ?


About 9am mate


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

awerigth folks ...hows the wee yin tyra ?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> About 9am mate


If I win the euromillionstonight I will buy a mansion and turn its ball room into that gym lol.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Marrsy86 said:


> If I win the euromillionstonight I will buy a mansion and turn its ball room into that gym lol.


and give us all free 24 hr access ?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Rykard said:


> and give us all free 24 hr access ?


Standard, and free Thai massages from the girls I will have working there 

Looks like I got my dates wrong though, i'm Wining it Friday instead of tonight


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Replicator said:


> awerigth folks ...hows the wee yin tyra ?


Back to her normal self now mate.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I didn't exercise in the end yesterday :sad: I was allready and dressed for it but thought that actually, I wanted my evenings back! I managed to finish work at a decent time and jsut wanted to enjpy the remainder of the day. Not good. I'm losing my motivation! I am however sort of mentally bullying myself into focussing on not being the ugle fat one at Christmas and that is starting to motivate me.

I'm going back on an elimination diet tomorrow which in itself helps me stay on the straight and narrow. Been looking at sqaut racks too because I really want to start pushing what I squat.

Doing cardio and legs today and this time I have to get it done before the end of the day because we have company tonight. So at least today I'll get it done!

Time to crack on with another day!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> I didn't exercise in the end yesterday :sad: I was allready and dressed for it but thought that actually, I wanted my evenings back! I managed to finish work at a decent time and jsut wanted to enjpy the remainder of the day. Not good. I'm losing my motivation! I am however sort of mentally bullying myself into focussing on *not being the ugle fat one at Christmas and that is starting to motivate me.*
> 
> I'm going back on an elimination diet tomorrow which in itself helps me stay on the straight and narrow. Been looking at sqaut racks too because I really want to start pushing what I squat.
> 
> ...


WOW :no:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

g'day chums. hope all's well


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> WOW :no:


You haven't seen Lorain's sisters! My self esteem plummets in their company.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> You haven't seen Lorain's sisters! My self esteem plummets in their company.


katy.....u look fukin *fantastic* ffs!!...hand on heart u really do, & im a soulless cvnt so i can take my word for it as id soon say otherwise. gotta stop thinking like this, find the motovation u need threw a possitive means or ur just gonna end up in tearing urself apart mate.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Katy said:


> You haven't seen Lorain's sisters! My self esteem plummets in their company.


All girlies seem to feel like that mate. If your self esteem goes down just remember you have Lorain  .

Anyway.....pics of his sisters ?.........just so we can see if it's all in your head......not to perv, honest


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> katy.....u look fukin *fantastic* ffs!!...hand on heart u really do, & im a soulless cvnt so i can take my word for it as id soon say otherwise. gotta stop thinking like this, find the motovation u need threw a possitive means or ur just gonna end up in tearing urself apart mate.


Thank you  Some of my hang ups on that front is from when I struggled with my weight as a dancer; all the girls around me were stick thin so when I hit puberty with my hips and boobs I just felt like an elephant. And those feelings come back when around them because they're very lean. It doesn't cause my harm thinking this way though...overall I'm pretty content which is one reason I'm slacking at the moment! I'm just intentionally trying to put the pressure on to give me a kick up the backside!



Marrsy86 said:


> All girlies seem to feel like that mate. If your self esteem goes down just remember you have Lorain  .
> 
> Anyway.....pics of his sisters ?.........just so we can see if it's all in your head......not to perv, honest


Haha...some how I don't think he wants their images plastered on the internet! :laugh: Tinytom already has his eye on 'em! They're little minxes :laugh:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

been mad busy today with work so its taken my mind off the fact that im not training today! im actually glad its a rest day!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> You haven't seen Lorain's sisters! My self esteem plummets in their company.


Think you may need a trip to specsavers!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

My wife is utterly beautiful, she thinks shes a mess too lol, trust me Katy, you look great!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm honestly not seeking compliments. Overall my self-esteem is good enough.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just done squats, weighted lunghes and 45 mins cardio. Managed to do cardio on the max setting!

I haven't reached my limit with what I'm squatting. This is the first time I've ever bothered thinking about pushing up the weight. Up until now my goal was weight loss. Now however I want to increase what I can squat. I only did 34KG today which was pretty easy. So next time I'll up it again. I didn't bother today because I also want to ensure that my form is right. Perhaps in a week or two I'll reach my limit and can then really focus on increasing strength.

It's been a pretty productive day today; got on top of work, tidied up a bit and gotten food sorted for tonight. I'm looking forward to a new recipe tonight: pears slow roasted in a spiced red wine syrup, finished with mascarpone or vanilla ice-cream.

Time now to relax


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Just done squats, weighted lunghes and 45 mins cardio. Managed to do cardio on the max setting!
> 
> I haven't reached my limit with what I'm squatting. This is the first time I've ever bothered thinking about pushing up the weight. Up until now my goal was weight loss. Now however I want to increase what I can squat. I only did 34KG today which was pretty easy. So next time I'll up it again. I didn't bother today because I also want to ensure that my form is right. Perhaps in a week or two I'll reach my limit and can then really focus on increasing strength.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you had a good workout!!

My day has been pretty boring. Just working really. Been on a building site this afternoon trying to stop a building inspector condeming some building work! Diet has been goid again. Had scrambled egg and ham for breakfast. Hotpot for dinner and just tucking into hotpot again for tea!

On a technical note, when i click on the uk-m homepage the window showing new posts has gone. Any ideas how to get it back on?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Sounds like you had a good workout!!
> 
> My day has been pretty boring. Just working really. Been on a building site this afternoon trying to stop a building inspector condeming some building work! Diet has been goid again. Had scrambled egg and ham for breakfast. Hotpot for dinner and just tucking into hotpot again for tea!
> 
> On a technical note, when i click on the uk-m homepage the window showing new posts has gone. Any ideas how to get it back on?


That's my sort of breakfast! My workout yesterday must have been alright because my legs are slightly sore and quite tired. I'm looking forward to finding out the max I can squat!

Yeah, Lorian removed the 'new posts' section to see if it solved an issue that some people have been reporting...some people are getting continual popups and he's trying to figure out why


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Was a bit lazy for breakfast so made a chicken and chorizo sandwich:










Just put these in the oven on a slow cook for tea tonight:










Had a good session earlier:

Thursday - back and biceps

Deadlifts 4 x 8

Bent over rows 3 x 12

Pullups 3 x failure

Wide grip pulldowns 3 x 10

Seated rows 3 x 10

Barbell curls 3 x 12

Hammer curls 3 x 10

Finished off doing 15mins HIIT on the bike. Felt knackered after it but feel great now!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Was a bit lazy for breakfast so made a chicken and chorizo sandwich:
> 
> Just put these in the oven on a slow cook for tea tonight:
> 
> ...


Great work out hun! And good to see some veg in your second pic!!

It's a rest day for me  And loving it! :laugh:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Knew you would like that picture!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hi mate. that looks fukin class! how ya feeling today ?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> hi mate. that looks fukin class! how ya feeling today ?


Feeling good mate overall. Took a new picture today and slightly concerned that ive gone backwards. Not sure how as diet has been good and trained hard!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Feeling good mate overall. Took a new picture today and slightly concerned that ive gone backwards. Not sure how as diet has been good and trained hard!


dont be shy mate


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Picture update:





































Think i might have set my goals too high trying to get a 6 pack for the 14th January but no harm in trying lol!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Dude, you're not going backwards!  Definition is definately emerging! You're working too hard for anything to go backwards.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

looking great mate (u know im gay as fuk anyway) :thumb: delts and traps are coming in nicely and ur waist is sumin else compaired to before!...side of abs cutting in well, 6 pack by 14th jan will be a peice of p!ss at that rate mate. bf id guess at 14% (bout same as me)

billiant effort brother.

.....now katys turn


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Dude, you're not going backwards!  Definition is definately emerging! You're working too hard for anything to go backwards.


Thanks!



JANIKvonD said:


> looking great mate (u know im gay as fuk anyway) :thumb: delts and traps are coming in nicely and ur waist is sumin else compaired to before!...side of abs cutting in well, 6 pack by 14th jan will be a peice of p!ss at that rate mate. bf id guess at 14% (bout same as me)
> 
> billiant effort brother.
> 
> .....now katys turn


Cheers for the comments. Think your a little off with 14%BF lol. I look nothing like you mate. You look like you train! Id say im more 21%.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> looking great mate (u know im gay as fuk anyway) :thumb: delts and traps are coming in nicely and ur waist is sumin else compaired to before!...side of abs cutting in well, 6 pack by 14th jan will be a peice of p!ss at that rate mate. bf id guess at 14% (bout same as me)
> 
> billiant effort brother.
> 
> .....now katys turn


I look pretty much the same!! May take some pics on Monday but will only show them if there's a difference.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

bugger the progress pics, I wanna see those chops when they are ready for the plate lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> I look pretty much the same!! May take some pics on Monday but will only show them if there's a difference.


ill be the judge


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Cheers for the comments. Think your a little off with 14%BF lol. I look nothing like you mate. You look like you train! Id say im more 21%.


ur no where near 21%.....its the 35kg DB curls all over again  :lol: and ur bf IS about the same as mine mate, i just have an unfair/un-healthy advantage lol


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> ur no where near 21%.....its the 35kg DB curls all over again  :lol: and ur bf IS about the same as mine mate, i just have an unfair/un-healthy advantage lol


Well ive started doing 100 crunches / press ups every morning so hopefully that will help.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Well ive started doing 100 crunches / press ups every morning so hopefully that will help.


DO NOT DO THIS......trust me dude, do ur 3 sesh's a week with some cardio & REST


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> DO NOT DO THIS......trust me dude, do ur 3 sesh's a week with some cardio & REST


Meant only on training days. Still having complete rest on rest days!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Meant only on training days. Still having complete rest on rest days!


still a nono....JUST REST FFS :lol:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Picture update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


****ing hell mate! You look like a totally different person compared to the Tyriam who joined us in the 10 man challenge last January.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

your doing fine m8 ..now up the protien ..lessen the carbs and do heavy weights and train less and bulk up a bit muscular wise


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> ****ing hell mate! You look like a totally different person compared to the Tyriam who joined us in the 10 man challenge last January.


Cheers pal. I still dont see a massive difference from then but suppose im getting there slowly.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

tyram I have to force rest days too, I desperately wanted to go to the gym tonight and destroy my arms.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning paul! (ill edit if needed <---) whats on today?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Morning folks!

I'm in a pretty good mood today  No particular reason but thought I'd share that  Perhpas it's because it's Friday and I'm also on top of work and so can focus on Bosom Galore today 

Training again today so doing core and cardio. My rest day yesterday was definately a good idea; it's helped with motivation today. My legs are also still tired from squats on Wednesday which is a good sign.

I'll be trying circuit training in a few weeks...my friend has been pushing me to join her so I'll give it a go. It's run by an ex army guy with the attitude to suit...which is ideal for me. I had no idea but there's a gym near by where they run it so I'll check out the gym afterwards. I'm still trying a new medication at the moment so can't commit to join yet but I reakon I'll know what's what in about a month hence waiting until then to try the circuit training.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning paul! (ill edit if needed <---) whats on today?


i did mean to write katy in this too...wooops



Katy said:


> Morning folks!
> 
> I'm in a pretty good mood today  No particular reason but thought I'd share that  Perhpas it's because it's Friday and I'm also on top of work and so can focus on Bosom Galore today
> 
> ...


we have a couple circuit training courses up here where they beast the life out u...best way imo.

as for core training, i NEVER train it lol...no reason other than im a lazy cvnt. look at doing few sets of *pinochios*, iv started doing them at the end of my mon/fri tarining days & doing some oblique work at the end of wed's sesh....just 3-4sets of 12


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning paul! (ill edit if needed <---) whats on today?


Lol. Bit late now! Good job im not secretive lol!

Todays a rest day. Had a huge urge to go for a run this morning but managed not to lol!

Girlfriend said my waist was looking leaner and that she thought my arms and shoulders looked bigger so all is good in the hood!

Had these turkey wraps for breakfast:










Chops were nice last night. Forgot to get a picture of finished meal but believe me it was nice!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Morning folks!
> 
> I'm in a pretty good mood today  No particular reason but thought I'd share that  Perhpas it's because it's Friday and I'm also on top of work and so can focus on Bosom Galore today
> 
> ...


Wish i was doing some circuit training. Sounds really good, especially if the guy is ex army!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> *i did mean to write katy in this too...wooops*
> 
> we have a couple circuit training courses up here where they beast the life out u...best way imo.
> 
> as for core training, i NEVER train it lol...no reason other than im a lazy cvnt. look at doing few sets of *pinochios*, iv started doing them at the end of my mon/fri tarining days & doing some oblique work at the end of wed's sesh....just 3-4sets of 12


Just plain rude! :cursing:

What are pinochios? I never really know what to do for core. I do a variety of things but whether they're working or not is debateable. Compound exercises help though don't they because they recruit core muscles too? To be fair, my motivation is to get my ab muscles in a strong position for when we try for a baby so that's a strong motivating factor!



tyramhall said:


> Wish i was doing some circuit training. Sounds really good, especially if the guy is ex army!


Yeah I respond well to the no nonsense military type of approach. And it'll be good to go with a friend


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> *Just plain rude*! :cursing:
> 
> What are pinochios? I never really know what to do for core. I do a variety of things but whether they're working or not is debateable. Compound exercises help though don't they because they recruit core muscles too? To be fair, my motivation is to get my ab muscles in a strong position for when we try for a baby so that's a strong motivating factor!
> 
> Yeah I respond well to the no nonsense military type of approach. And it'll be good to go with a friend


haha, sry dudet.

pinochios






yeh ur core will take a good beating with heavy squats


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> haha, sry dudet.
> 
> pinochios
> 
> ...


Awesome. Thanks for that..will give em a go


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> haha, sry dudet.
> 
> pinochios
> 
> ...


They look pretty good mate.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> They look pretty good mate.


iv just started them as i dont do weightless core exercises, my advice....start at 10kg for first set and add weight as you would with and other muscle group u train, im hoping to reach 60kg for 10


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right, no more work for me. Didn't even make a dent into my Bosom Galore work so will probably work at the weekend. But now it's time to do core & cardio followed by a nice hot bath and food


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Lol. Bit late now! Good job im not secretive lol!
> 
> Todays a rest day. Had a huge urge to go for a run this morning but managed not to lol!
> 
> ...


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Nothing really to report today apart from the fact ive done sod all lol!

Homemade spag bol with wholegrain pasta for tea (no jars!):










Just on my way out for an old works reunion in Lees village in Oldham.










I still scrub up pretty well lol!

Will be sticking to orange and water though tonight!

Have fun everybody!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Looking sharp tyram.. how are you feeling with yourself body wise when you get ready to go out etc ?? you feeling more confident etc !!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Looking good me old cocker!

Food looks yummy, you should really stir that pasta in with the meat before serving ;-D


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Looking good me old cocker!

Food looks yummy, you should really stir that pasta in with the meat before serving ;-D


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Looking sharp tyram.. how are you feeling with yourself body wise when you get ready to go out etc ?? you feeling more confident etc !!!


Cheers mate. Its weird because alot of my current clothes are getting to big now so its a good job i kept hold of my old jeans and stuff. I still see myself as being fat so my confidence levels are still quite low but after some of the female attention i got last night i must be doing something right lol!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Looking good me old cocker!
> 
> Food looks yummy, you should really stir that pasta in with the meat before serving ;-D


Cheers old bean. I love making homemade spag bol one of my favourite dishes! By using no jars i know exactly what is in it!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Same here, cant imagine buying sauces lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Morning folks. How is everyone?

Squats and cardio today. It's funny how I used to absolutely hate them but now I have a weird perverted like for them! It's a weird love/hate thing! :laugh:

Got some new clothes arrive in the post today and have to exchange all the tops for size XS! Also bought some nice underwear that I enjoyed prancing around in! :laugh: showing off my slimmer physique 

I'm planning next weeks meals today because I'll be out all of next week on a business course. I'm not used to making packed lunches anymore since I work from home so I'm going to have a think about some yummy lunches that'll be a nice treat in the middle of the day. The last time I packed lunches I was eating bread so often made sandwiches so this'll be new for me now that I don't eat bread.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> Looking good me old cocker!
> 
> Food looks yummy, you should really stir that pasta in with the meat before serving ;-D


He should aslo HALF the amount of pasta everthing else is fine but there,s enough pasta for two.

Tyra im saying this because you do want to see them abs by xmas dont you :thumb:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

double posted :cursing:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Replicator said:


> He should aslo HALF the amount of pasta everthing else is fine but there,s enough pasta for two.
> 
> Tyra im saying this because you do want to see them abs by xmas dont you :thumb:


Certainly do mate! As always though, i makesure i never eat a full plate so quite a bit of pasta was left over


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Katy said:


> Morning folks. How is everyone?
> 
> Squats and cardio today. It's funny how I used to absolutely hate them but now I have a weird perverted like for them! It's a weird love/hate thing! :laugh:
> 
> ...


Photos , Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease 

Afternoon Katy


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Photos , Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease
> 
> Afternoon Katy


Ha ha... I will actually take a pic of me in them...either for AL or for when I take progress pics


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Katy said:


> Ha ha... I will actually take a pic of me in them...either for AL or for when I take progress pics


 :drool: xx


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> :drool: xx


bump


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Had a good workout this morning. Far busier than my mid week workouts but still good:

Saturday - shoulders

Seated shoulder press 4 x 12

Lateral DB raises 3 x 10

Face pulls 3 x 12

Tricep pushdowns 3 x 12

Skull crushers 3 x 10

Had a mushroom omelette for breakfast before workout but havent had any appetite since. Got a huge sweet craving so trying to get through that.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Had a good workout this morning. Far busier than my mid week workouts but still good:
> 
> Saturday - shoulders
> 
> ...


Flinty did face pulls and Tbar rows at the same time today ( Photo in his journal ) :lol:

hows the wee yin by the way m8


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Flinty did face pulls and Tbar rows at the same time today ( Photo in his journal ) :lol:
> 
> hows the wee yin by the way m8


Lol. Yeah it was a great picture.

Annabella is back to normal now mate. Were going alton towers water park tomorrow swimming with a few friends so will be a top day.

Probably get told off by @Katy as ill be swimming and stuff on a rest day!

Shes full of beans today!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> Lol. Yeah it was a great picture.
> 
> Annabella is back to normal now mate. Were going alton towers water park tomorrow swimming with a few friends so will be a top day.
> 
> ...


cute as fcuk bro... i want a coat like that too haha Repped X


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well, done squats, bulgarian split squats and cardio. Squatting 40KG at the mo which isn't great by others standards but if I went higher I think I'd start to compromise my form so I'm happy with that for now.

We can't really afford a squat rack at the mo but ahve a friend who can make one for us  So hopefully we'll get that sorted soon.

I'll be resting tomorrow and also Monday becasue I'll be fasting then. Then next week I need to pull out some motivation! I usually fit in training with work however I like but with the course next week I'll be on the train first thing, working all day and then won't get back til evening. I wonder how I'll find training after that...


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Lol. Yeah it was a great picture.
> 
> Annabella is back to normal now mate. Were going alton towers water park tomorrow swimming with a few friends so will be a top day.
> 
> ...


She looks well cute and very cozy


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Alright folks!! Here are some pics  Please bear in mind that all my previous pics have been taken whilst fasted and therefore dehydrated. I'm not dehydrated at the mo so I'm carrying more water. However, I decided to take pics because today I feel that my efforts with squats is starting to show; my bum is getting quite peachy IMO and also legs gaining better shape. So thought I'd share  I'll take more pics when fasted though for a better comparison.



Rest day today! Whoop!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2012)

Looking fantastic Katy!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Dave said:


> Looking fantastic Katy!


Thanks hun  I'm feeling better. I have no desire to be a waffer thin girl..I want to feel strong and firm and that's gradually starting to happen which is making me feel happier within myself


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Katy said:


> Thanks hun  I'm feeling better. I have no desire to be a waffer thin girl..I want to feel strong and firm and that's gradually starting to happen which is making me feel happier within myself


Good stuff  you going to keep cutting ?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Katy said:


> Alright folks!! Here are some pics  Please bear in mind that all my previous pics have been taken whilst fasted and therefore dehydrated. I'm not dehydrated at the mo so I'm carrying more water. However, I decided to take pics because today I feel that my efforts with squats is starting to show; my bum is getting quite peachy IMO and also legs gaining better shape. So thought I'd share  I'll take more pics when fasted though for a better comparison.
> 
> View attachment 100451
> View attachment 100452
> ...


you look awesome Katy ... :thumb: ..............nice undercrackers too !


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Good stuff  you going to keep cutting ?


Erm, sort of I guess. I'm still aiming to be in a calorie defecit but not as much of one as before; I want to fuel my muscles at the moment. I'm now more around 1500kcals as opposed 1200kcals so fat loss will now be pretty slow. Although, I will change that leeding up to Christmas; I think I'll have exactly a month on 1200kcals again before Christams so I can look my best for all the family catch ups and photos.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Replicator said:


> you look awesome Katy ... :thumb: ..............nice undercrackers too !


Ha ha!! They're my new pants  They're quite small so make my bum look big  Lorian likes 'em 

Cheers for the compliment hun. Sobriety sure does make training more successful!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Katy said:


> Erm, sort of I guess. I'm still aiming to be in a calorie defecit but not as much of one as before; I want to fuel my muscles at the moment. I'm now more around 1500kcals as opposed 1200kcals so fat loss will now be pretty slow. Although, I will change that leeding up to Christmas; I think I'll have exactly a month on 1200kcals again before Christams so I can look my best for all the family catch ups and photos.


Good to see you with a solid plan. I wish I could make my mind up! I flip flop between bulking and cutting every week lol.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Katy said:


> Ha ha!! They're my new pants  They're quite small so make my bum look big  Lorian likes 'em
> 
> Cheers for the compliment hun. Sobriety sure does make training more successful!


Your absolutely right !

right ...NO you do not have a big @rse .. :nono: .and I am noticing this time too yes squats doing well for ye as legs have a nice shape to them too The middle photo (avatar) shows this best ...nice light on that one ..........Lorian is a lucky Lad ........I hope your temprement is as good as your figure 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Your absolutely right !
> 
> right ...NO you do not have a big @rse .. :nono: .and I am noticing this time too yes squats doing well for ye as legs have a nice shape to them too The middle photo (avatar) shows this best ...nice light on that one ..........Lorian is a lucky Lad ........I hope your temprement is as good as your figure


No no, I want a big butt  Not fat big, but firm and peachy  I wouldn't want a tiny boney bum.

Ha ha...hmm, my temperament. I'd like to think I'm pleasant to be around; I'm generous & caring but Lorian has commented that I am fiesty. But a real man can cope with that I reackon 

Thank you for your kind words


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Good to see you with a solid plan. I wish I could make my mind up! I flip flop between bulking and cutting every week lol.


To be fair, I've never really been one for bulking or cutting. I personally don't like the idea of flipping between one to the next. I suppose technically I was cutting before because of my calorie defecit and emphasis on cardio and now I'm more focused on building muscle but I'm not bulking; just eating what my body needs and ensuring rest.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Katy said:


> To be fair, I've never really been one for bulking or cutting. I personally don't like the idea of flipping between one to the next. I suppose technically I was cutting before because of my calorie defecit and emphasis on cardio and now I'm more focused on building muscle but I'm not bulking; just eating what my body needs and ensuring rest.


Fair one, If I was able to cut down to a level I was happy with then I would be happy to slow bulk but im just stranded in no mans land right now lol.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

People want bigger bums eh?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Katy said:


> No no, I want a big butt  Not fat big, but firm and peachy  I wouldn't want a tiny boney bum.
> 
> Ha ha...hmm, my temperament. I'd like to think I'm pleasant to be around; I'm generous & caring but Lorian has commented that I am fiesty. But a real man can cope with that I reackon
> 
> Thank you for your kind words


looks firm and peachy to me as it is miss Katy :thumbup1:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Katy said:


> No no, I want a big butt  Not fat big, but firm and peachy  I wouldn't want a tiny boney bum.
> 
> Ha ha...hmm, my temperament. I'd like to think I'm pleasant to be around; I'm generous & caring but Lorian has commented that I am fiesty. But a real man can cope with that I reackon
> 
> Thank you for your kind words


looks firm and peachy to me as it is miss Katy :thumbup1:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Alright folks!! Here are some pics  Please bear in mind that all my previous pics have been taken whilst fasted and therefore dehydrated. I'm not dehydrated at the mo so I'm carrying more water. However, I decided to take pics because today I feel that my efforts with squats is starting to show; my bum is getting quite peachy IMO and also legs gaining better shape. So thought I'd share  I'll take more pics when fasted though for a better comparison.
> 
> View attachment 100451
> View attachment 100452
> ...


Absolutely amazing progress!! You should be so proud and im sure lorian is even if he doesnt always say so!

Ive defo got to up my game now!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Absolutely amazing progress!! You should be so proud and im sure lorian is even if he doesnt always say so!
> 
> Ive defo got to up my game now!!


Thanks tyram  The battle is on! 

On a seperate note, I just saw that band One Direction on TV and you look a lot like the guy with a shaved head! Just thought I'd mention that...Lorian and I were just watching it and thought 'huh, he looks like tyram'! :laugh:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Thanks tyram  The battle is on!
> 
> On a seperate note, I just saw that band One Direction on TV and you look a lot like the guy with a shaved head! Just thought I'd mention that...Lorian and I were just watching it and thought 'huh, he looks like tyram'! :laugh:


Not sure if thats a compliment but as hes probably 6 years younger ill take it lol!!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Had an amazing rest day today. Spent the day at alton towers water park and had a great time.

Just arrived and shes dead proud to be wearing her new back pack










Diet has been ok today. We took a pack lunch so had sandwiches. Didnt have any sweets etc.... so quite pleased with myself!

Despite being a rest day ive been on the move all day and actually am knackered now lol!

The tired look on her face said it all!










Decided that we couldnt be bothered cooking so thought we'd treat annabella to a meal at frankie and bennys. Despite all the calorie laden choices i kept it simple and had a nice pasta dish. Once again never ate it all so not a disaster.










Not really a cheat day as i didnt have anything too bad nor anything sweet etc.... but im still treating it as a cheat day and wont have another until xmas day.

Either way we had a great day out and it was just what i needed after the last couple of weeks.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

your both on point and doing great id say :thumbup1:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Fair one, If I was able to cut down to a level I was happy with then I would be happy to slow bulk but im just stranded in no mans land right now lol.


How come you're stranded? What are you goals?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Fast day today :crying: Started the day with a reduced fat coconut milk and blueberry smoothie. Will have chicken broth for lunch and seabass for dinner I think. No training due to low calories.

I'll be preparing food for my days away this week. I think I'll prepare an avacado and bacon salad for tomorrow's lunch; the fats should keep me going. I'm probably going to be the odd one out as I imagine the others will either go out to eat or have brought high carb meals like sandwiches.

I'm struggling with anxiety about this week so just continually trying to think rationally so as not to get myself all worked up!

I'm working on a forum today!! Going to integrate one into my website; it'll be the fisrt time that I'll have customised a vbulletin forum...I wonder if it's wise to tackle it whilst fasting! :laugh:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Fast day today :crying: Started the day with a reduced fat coconut milk and blueberry smoothie. Will have chicken broth for lunch and seabass for dinner I think. No training due to low calories.
> 
> I'll be preparing food for my days away this week. I think I'll prepare an avacado and bacon salad for tomorrow's lunch; the fats should keep me going. I'm probably going to be the odd one out as I imagine the others will either go out to eat or have brought high carb meals like sandwiches.
> 
> ...


As ive told you in the past, you are one of the most strongest minded people ive ever come across so dont worry about this week. You'll be fine!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> As ive told you in the past, you are one of the most strongest minded people ive ever come across so dont worry about this week. You'll be fine!


Thank you  xxx


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Gym was busy this morning which made a nice change. Still managed to get through my workout without any delays:

Monday - chest

Flat DB press 4 x 12

Incline DB press 3 x 12

Incline flyes 3 x 15

Cable crossover / pec dec 2 x 8

Dips 3 x failure

Always do dips last and the burning sensation afterwards is incredible! They best be working lol!

Just going to tuck into a turkey salad.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Gym was busy this morning which made a nice change. Still managed to get through my workout without any delays:
> 
> Monday - chest
> 
> ...


All good m8 ,rewards are slow and steady .


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning paul *& katy*  good w.e i hope..


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning paul *& katy*  good w.e i hope..


Morning mate. Had a great weekend cheers. Yours?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Morning mate. Had a great weekend cheers. Yours?


good stuff! mine was......eventful


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Morning mate. Had a great weekend cheers. Yours?


good stuff! mine was......eventful


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> good stuff! mine was......eventful


yea okay I heard ye the first time :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> yea okay I heard ye the first time :lol:


lol. fukr


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

@Katy ..baby got back! :laugh: brilliant effort mate, looking ace :thumb:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> @Katy ..baby got back! :laugh: brilliant effort mate, looking ace :thumb:


Thank you very much  Not excatly sure what I'm trying achieve at the moment! Perhaps less fat and more muscle I guess...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> Thank you very much  Not excatly sure what I'm trying achieve at the moment! Perhaps *less fat and more muscle* I guess...


a good place to start i suppose :laugh:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> a good place to start i suppose :laugh:


Ha ha, yeah. I suppose.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Katy said:


> Thank you very much  Not excatly sure what I'm trying achieve at the moment! Perhaps less fat and more muscle I guess...


Dont forget .the even peachier than now Bum


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Dont forget .the even peachier than now Bum


Ha ha..well it does seem to be peachier with quite little effort it seems! :laugh: Just gonna keep pushing it with the squats and hope it all continues to go in the right direction!!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Looking great Katy, seem to have come along way since your last journal and sounds like your feeling alot better in yourself overall, keep it up!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Looking great Katy, seem to have come along way since your last journal and sounds like your feeling alot better in yourself overall, keep it up!


Thank you  I'm probably the happiest I've been since I was a 14 year old kid  So yeah, definately feeling a lot better overall


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Katy said:


> Ha ha..well it does seem to be peachier with quite little effort it seems! :laugh: Just gonna keep pushing it with the squats and hope it all continues to go in the right direction!!


Well , you know how it works Katy ...we see what you dont becuase its you and we are never happy with how we look and are always striving for a little more perfection ......I can think of far worse ways to live LOL


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Well , you know how it works Katy ...we see what you dont becuase its you and we are never happy with how we look and are always striving for a little more perfection ......I can think of far worse ways to live LOL


Tbh, I am actually happy! Sure I can see where I need improvement but I'm happy enough. Little things make me feel happier in my skin e.g. today Lorain made me laugh so much I had grab my stomach and realised I felt firm and could my muscles; it was a great feeling! I'm enjoying where I've gotten to and if I improve then great


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Katy said:


> Tbh, I am actually happy! Sure I can see where I need improvement but I'm happy enough. Little things make me feel happier in my skin e.g. today Lorain made me laugh so much I had grab my stomach and realised I felt firm and could my muscles; it was a great feeling! I'm enjoying where I've gotten to and if I improve then great


Awesome Katy ..glad to hear :thumb:

still jealous of Lorian


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Awesome Katy ..glad to hear :thumb:
> 
> still jealous of Lorian


Ha ha, I need to show him these comments so he feels appreciative to have me!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Katy said:


> Ha ha, I need to show him these comments so he feels appreciative to have me!!


LOL exactly


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Katy said:


> How come you're stranded? What are you goals?


My goals change from getting abs to getting strong every week so i go from a week of cutting to a week of trying to bulk or something and end up never getting anyway so its like im stranded in the middle of both lol.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> My goals change from getting abs to getting strong every week so i go from a week of cutting to a week of trying to bulk or something and end up never getting anyway so its like im stranded in the middle of both lol.


I see; you can't make up your mind


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Katy said:


> I see; you can't make up your mind


Yea, its a right nightmare 

Think the decision has just been made for me though, was driving to my gym just there and my car cut out. not sure if i will get it fixed or just get a new one but either way I cant weight train properly until its sorted as I only have access to a crappy gym on base until I can drive so I will just smash cardio and do what I can with weights until im back on the road.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Bought a cracking piece of salmon a while back and only just got round to using it.










Used part of it for a nice salmon salad for tea:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

you took it out just in time....................................:laugh:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

lxm said:


> you took it out just in time....................................:laugh:


It was cooked to perfection mate!!!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd eat that for sure.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> I'd eat that for sure.


yup me too


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

after last week of being sick after my legs workout i decided to eat something before going. had a nice mushroom, bacon and ham omelette with cherry tomatoes.

todays workout:

Tuesday - legs

Squats 4 x 8

Leg press 3 x 15

Leg extension 3 x 10

Lunges 2 x 15

Lying leg curls 5 x 10

Standing calves 5 x 12

despite eating beforehand i still feel absolutely wrecked. dont think i'll ever get used to doing weighted lunges.

looking forward to my salmon salad again at dinnertime.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Awww, I love salmon!! Looks yummy tyram.

Sorry for my laziness but just copying my entry from me journal:

Evening all. Just got in from day one of the Prince's Trust training. Quite shattered actually and have come back to 75 emails in my inbox! Oh joy!

Diet's been quite lame today: I packed a chicken and bacon salad with 2 portions of fruit but barely ate a thing in the end. I started the day with a blueberry smoothie which kept me going til lunch but due to all the chatting etc on the course I didn't really get round to eating much. I'll be having steak tonight though which should boost up the calories and protein for the day. I had planned on training this evening but considering I've basically been fasting for 2 days I don't think it's wise.

Weighed myself this morning and am exactly the same as before: 130lbs but I'm pretty sure my composition has changed i.e. more muscle and less fat IMO. My measurments show that I''ve also lost half an inch off of my bust and hips


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Awww, I love salmon!! Looks yummy tyram.
> 
> Sorry for my laziness but just copying my entry from me journal:
> 
> ...


Good progress on the measurements. You are making great progress!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Today is a rest day so bit gutted really. Dieing to go for a run but wont do lol!

Had a really bad sweet craving this morning so satisfied it with a small bowl of coco pops and skimmed milk. Not ideal but served a purpose and the craving went away!

Popped home from my office and made this for lunch:










Cant beat a bit of flavoured pork and scrambled egg!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Good progress on the measurements. You are making great progress!


Thanks hun  Lost half a pound over night too! :laugh:

Back from day two of the training programme and I am fvcked! Sooo shattered! Great course though. Someone commented that there's 'nothing' to me :laugh: implying that I'm very slim. I'll be honest, with each day I'm feeling slimmer!! I keep catching myself in the mirror and seeing a flat stomach and I'm finding hard to believe that it's me! Just been trying to find a change of clothes and came across some diesel jeggings; they lolk like ripped denimn but are leggings. I got them 2 years ago as motivation because they look sh!t on fat legs and show every bump. When I got them they looked horrnedous and digged in; they looked too awful to wear and were too uncomfortable! Just popped them on and there is a world of difference! There's no bumps or folds and I look quite tiny tbh. Time to bulk up me thinks!! :laugh:

Once again I barely ate today: bluebery smoothie, lettuce and half a steak. Gonna have fish tonight but have also just bought some mini muffins on the way home so will treat myself


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> after last week of being sick after my legs workout i decided to eat something before going. had a nice mushroom, bacon and ham omelette with cherry tomatoes.
> 
> todays workout:
> 
> ...


I never do lunges lol

They wreck me too mate!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I never do lunges lol
> 
> They wreck me too mate!


Got to be done mate. Still get funny looks though!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

hi folks hope all is well ,nice looking grub and love ye both mg:


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

We need to talk about your scrambled eggs mate ;-D everything else looks wonderful. lol.


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

George-Bean said:


> We need to talk about your scrambled eggs mate ;-D everything else looks wonderful. lol.


looks more like half an omlette... you tell him GB


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> We need to talk about your scrambled eggs mate ;-D everything else looks wonderful. lol.


Haha. I agree with that!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> We need to talk about your scrambled eggs mate ;-D everything else looks wonderful. lol.





Rykard said:


> looks more like half an omlette... you tell him GB


fuk knows whats with him and his eggs!? he had a dig at me for eating a "few eggs at 9pm" :confused1: :lol: here's me thinking they were a braw pre kip meal


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning K T


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> fuk knows whats with him and his eggs!? he had a dig at me for eating a "few eggs at 9pm" :confused1: :lol: here's me thinking they were a braw pre kip meal


haha. Scrambled egg tasted great!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Got to the gym early this morning as ive got a busy day on site visits. As usual it was quiet and did:

Thursday - back and biceps

Deadlifts 4 x 8

Bent over rows 3 x 12

Pullups 3 x failure

Wide grip pulldowns 3 x 10

Seated rows 3 x 10

Barbell curls 3 x 12

Hammer curls 3 x 10

Had a nice 3 egg omelette with turkey, tuna, mushrooms and tuna. Tons of protein in this meal @Replicator!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

rest of the day sitting on ur erse?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> rest of the day sitting on ur erse?


Haha. I wish mate. Got to attend 2 building sites this afternoon then get minutes of meetings issued!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Scrambled eggs... not impressed! looks like mashed potato


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Weekly picture update:

Just messing around this morning before going out and it looks like definition might just be starting to come through. Especially from the side. Actually got a bit of belief that a 6 pack in time for january 14th might just be possible!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

damn thats a sexy pic *adds to [email protected] bank* 

abs deffo coming in there paul! have a power rep


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

.....when it lets me lol


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> damn thats a sexy pic *adds to [email protected] bank*
> 
> abs deffo coming in there paul! have a power rep


Been told a few times im defo model material lmao!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Been told a few times im defo model material lmao!!!


agreed mate....ud look ace on the front of the big issue


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Weekly picture update:
> 
> Just messing around this morning before going out and it looks like definition might just be starting to come through. Especially from the side. Actually got a bit of belief that a 6 pack in time for january 14th might just be possible!


lookin better ever week m8..would rep ye but cant yet


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Been told a few times im defo model material lmao!!!


Dont get ahead o yourself now :nono: .........................................................:laugh:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> agreed mate....ud look ace on the front of the big issue


i was thinking more on the front of

" Somalian weekly " hehehe X


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Been told a few times im defo model material lmao!!!


Pmsl, modeling masks I take it


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

good job mate! kudos


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

@tyramhall , you gotta be pleased with your progress!! I bet you're gonna see change quite quickly now that you're bf has come down! Should be a good two months for you reakon!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

afternoon! whits going on this w.e?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> afternoon! whits going on this w.e?


I'm recovering! I'm so exhausted from my training course. I was a little concerned that there's been something wrong with me actually; I managed 7.5 horus sleep each night yet have been sooo tired! I feel asleep twice on the train the past 2 days and last night, as soon as I got in, I fell asleep on Lorian's lap! I slept 10 hours last night yet am knackered! I'm going to spend the weekend pigging out really; eating lots and lots of good food and then when recovered get back to hitting the weights hard!

Other than that I'll just been making the hosue really nice and watching tv! Got so much work on next week so making the most of the weekend to relax!

What's everyone else up to?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i was thinking more on the front of
> 
> " Somalian weekly " hehehe X





R0BLET said:


> Pmsl, modeling masks I take it


Cheeky cvnts! Jealousy is a mother fvcker lol!!!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> @tyramhall , you gotta be pleased with your progress!! I bet you're gonna see change quite quickly now that you're bf has come down! Should be a good two months for you reakon!


Yeah for the first time i can see a proper change compared to when i first signed up to 'tale of 9 men'. Weighed myself this morning and i was 13st 11lbs so fairly happy with that. Think as soon as my first 2 abs come through it will give me all the encouragement to carry on as i havent had a 6 pack or athletic body for 12+ years.

Still have doubts i'll ever do it to be honest but it wont stop me trying!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Cheeky cvnts! Jealousy is a mother fvcker lol!!!!


Yes, yes it is 

Anyway, keep up the sterling work mate. Great effort as usual!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> I'm recovering! I'm so exhausted from my training course. I was a little concerned that there's been something wrong with me actually; I managed 7.5 horus sleep each night yet have been sooo tired! I feel asleep twice on the train the past 2 days and last night, as soon as I got in, I fell asleep on Lorian's lap! I slept 10 hours last night yet am knackered! I'm going to spend the weekend pigging out really; eating lots and lots of good food and then when recovered get back to hitting the weights hard!
> 
> Other than that I'll just been making the hosue really nice and watching tv! Got so much work on next week so making the most of the weekend to relax!
> 
> What's everyone else up to?


 i get like this from time to time, 2 long naps on a sat n sunday usually filled with lots of sh!te food uaually sorts me rite out 

not a fekin clue what im getting upto, working half it


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Today has been another complete rest day. Feels like im having loads of rest days at the minute lol!

Had a nice omelette this morning for breakfast and a turkey salad for dinner. Food was on the go this afternoon as i had to have it between meetings.

Just about to start preparing a tuna pasta bake for tea.

Looking forward to the gym tomorrow.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Today has been another complete rest day. Feels like im having loads of rest days at the minute lol!
> 
> Had a nice omelette this morning for breakfast and a turkey salad for dinner. Food was on the go this afternoon as i had to have it between meetings.
> 
> ...


looks good mate, what did u munch for lunch?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> looks good mate, what did u munch for lunch?


never mind...re-read it lol


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Tuna pasta bake sounds nice. We bought some t-bone steak so got some proper protein to tuck into tonight! Got tonnes of comedy to watch as well; can't wait to just lounge around!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> Tuna pasta bake sounds nice. We bought some t-bone steak so got some proper protein to tuck into tonight! Got *tonnes of comedy to watch* as well; can't wait to just lounge around!


watcha got? im a huge old school british comedy fan!....take it ur speaking stand up tho...

walking dead tonight


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> watcha got? im a huge old school british comedy fan!....take it ur speaking stand up tho...
> 
> walking dead tonight


A variety of stuff really...I like American and British sitcoms e.g Modern Family, Big Bang, Threesome and have love stuff like Episodes, Dirk Gently (love Stephen Mangan) and A Touch of Cloth and looove panel shows like 8 out of 10 cats, League of their own, QI etc.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> watcha got? im a huge old school british comedy fan!....take it ur speaking stand up tho...
> 
> walking dead tonight


yup I'll be watching that :thumb:

Hi Katy adn Tyram


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> yup I'll be watching that :thumb:
> 
> Hi Katy adn Tyram


good lad! cant get over last weeks!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> good lad! cant get over last weeks!!


Well she slutted on him any way :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Well she slutted on him any way :lol:


tbf i didnt like the b!tch :lol: but still.....fuked up. will watch last nights today


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Yeah for the first time i can see a proper change compared to when i first signed up to 'tale of 9 men'. Weighed myself this morning and i was 13st 11lbs so fairly happy with that. Think as soon as my first 2 abs come through it will give me all the encouragement to carry on as i havent had a 6 pack or athletic body for 12+ years.
> 
> Still have doubts i'll ever do it to be honest but it wont stop me trying!


Cut out that foolish talk rigth now :nono: ...the mind is a powerful tool so always think positive . we all dont THINK you can do it... we KNOW you CAN :thumb:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> tbf i didnt like the b!tch :lol: but still.....fuked up. will watch last nights today


Hes lost the plot completely ...wont say anymore incase youve not seen it yet

Sorry for hijacking the thread with walking dead Katy & Tyram :blush:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lol how is paul & katy today?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

yes a very good morning to KATY & TYRAM


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> lol how is paul & katy today?


Good thanks! I've been busy making things for the house e.g. dining chair seat pads and a window seat. Just about to have a t-bone steak then watch a film 

No training til tomorrow


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Im good cheers guys. Cheers for the encouragement everybody.

Hit the gym early this morning as Annabella had an appointment with Peppa Pig so couldnt let her down! Did the following workout:

Saturday - shoulders

Seated shoulder press 4 x 12

Lateral DB raises 3 x 10

Face pulls 3 x 12

Tricep pushdowns 3 x 12

Skull crushers 3 x 10

She had a great time meeting Peppa Pig so all in all not a bad day!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Today is another rest day.

Had a nice tuna omelette with tomato and mushrooms for breakfast and were having a nice sunday roast later!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Today is another rest day.
> 
> Had a nice tuna omelette with tomato and mushrooms for breakfast and were having a nice sunday roast later!


Sunday roast for us too  About to start preparing for a pork roast with homeade cider gravy


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Mmmmmmm Sunday Roasts! I am stuck with whatever the mess decides to serve up as food :~(

Least I go on leave next week for 10 days and get to eat mother bear and grandmothers cooking


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

Roast beef with a yorkshire pudding made around it for me , roast potato's and parsnips and of course brussel sprouts its what makes a sunday


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

All good I see ..love coming inhere to see Tyrams food pics And Katy in em pants with a figure most women would die for .....................and reading all about the weight sessions of course :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning folks


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Replicator said:


> All good I see ..love coming inhere to see Tyrams food pics And Katy in em pants with a figure most women would die for .....................and reading all about the weight sessions of course :thumb:


What about my food pics eh?

Always happy to share my booty pics! :laugh: Very flattered by your comment by the way  Thank you


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> What about my food pics eh?
> 
> *Always happy to share my booty pics!* :laugh: Very flattered by your comment by the way  Thank you


*waits patiently*


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> Hes lost the plot completely ...wont say anymore incase youve not seen it yet
> 
> Sorry for hijacking the thread with walking dead Katy & Tyram :blush:


watched it yest mate......ur rite, he's off the rails lol


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> watched it yest mate......ur rite, he's off the rails lol


Downloading it now! 

You still on IF Katy ?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Downloading it now!
> 
> You still on IF Katy ?


Yep  Only did one day last week though although was sort of fasting all week!

Doing it Thurs and Sat this week then going all out on Sunday as we're going out for dinner


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Downloading it now!
> 
> You still on IF Katy ?


damn ull get next weeks too!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Katy said:


> Yep  Only did one day last week though although was sort of fasting all week!
> 
> Doing it Thurs and Sat this week then going all out on Sunday as we're going out for dinner


Fair one, I can't swait till my cars fixed and I get get on a nice clean If diet.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Fair one, I can't swait till my cars fixed and I get get on a nice clean If diet.


Why do you need your car fixed to do IF?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Fair one, I can't swait till my cars fixed and I get get on a nice clean If diet.





Katy said:


> Why do you need your car fixed to do IF?


 :lol:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Katy said:


> Why do you need your car fixed to do IF?


I live on an airforce base in the middle of nowhere, with out my car I have to rely on the mess for food , the quality isn't good and it's based around traditional meal times so if I don't go when they are serving I don't eat.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> I live on an airforce base in the middle of nowhere, with out my car I have to rely on the mess for food , the quality isn't good and it's based around traditional meal times so if I don't go when they are serving I don't eat.


That's the point of fasting! :laugh: You don't eat! :laugh:


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Katy said:


> That's the point of fasting! :laugh: You don't eat! :laugh:


Never though of it like that


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

hi folks


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Sorry for lack of updates recently. Full of a cold at the minute so havent done any training and cant really stomach any food. Managed to get some protein shakes down me though. Didnt really eat sunday roast either so knew i wasnt feeling great.

Got a mega important meeting at manchester childrens hospital tomorrow for annabella with one of the uk's leading specialists for her condition so suppose im just really worrying about it.

Think i just need to man up a bit.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Sorry for lack of updates recently. Full of a cold at the minute so havent done any training and cant really stomach any food. Managed to get some protein shakes down me though. Didnt really eat sunday roast either so knew i wasnt feeling great.
> 
> Got a mega important meeting at manchester childrens hospital tomorrow for annabella with one of the uk's leading specialists for her condition so suppose im just really worrying about it.
> 
> Think i just need to man up a bit.


You're man enough hun!...geez...the stuff you cope with. Just look after yourself and focus on the meeting...nothing else matters.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Sorry for lack of updates recently. Full of a cold at the minute so havent done any training and cant really stomach any food. Managed to get some protein shakes down me though. Didnt really eat sunday roast either so knew i wasnt feeling great.
> 
> Got a mega important meeting at manchester childrens hospital tomorrow for annabella with one of the uk's leading specialists for her condition so suppose im just really worrying about it.
> 
> Think i just need to man up a bit.


you got the protien in so thats good ..GWS bud


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

If your full of cold take some time out and EAT EAT EAT.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Sorry for lack of updates recently. Full of a cold at the minute so havent done any training and cant really stomach any food. Managed to get some protein shakes down me though. Didnt really eat sunday roast either so knew i wasnt feeling great.
> 
> Got a mega important meeting at manchester childrens hospital tomorrow for annabella with one of the uk's leading specialists for her condition so suppose im just really worrying about it.
> 
> Think i just need to man up a bit.


Hope the meeting goes well lad.


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Sorry for lack of updates recently. Full of a cold at the minute so havent done any training and cant really stomach any food. Managed to get some protein shakes down me though. Didnt really eat sunday roast either so knew i wasnt feeling great.
> 
> Got a mega important meeting at manchester childrens hospital tomorrow for annabella with one of the uk's leading specialists for her condition so suppose im just really worrying about it.
> 
> Think i just need to man up a bit.


Hope you feel better soon mate get some good fats in with your protein shakes peanut butter walnut oil etc it will bump cals up


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Hope today goes ok hun and that you get over your cold quick sharpish.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Sorry for lack of updates recently. Full of a cold at the minute so havent done any training and cant really stomach any food. Managed to get some protein shakes down me though. Didnt really eat sunday roast either so knew i wasnt feeling great.
> 
> Got a mega important meeting at manchester childrens hospital tomorrow for annabella with one of the uk's leading specialists for her condition so suppose im just really worrying about it.
> 
> Think i just need to man up a bit.


all the best today brother.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

hi folks

hows Tyram today ?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Replicator said:


> hi folks
> 
> hows Tyram today ?


Yo. Can't speak for tyram but I'm good  Still working but hope to start my exercise in an hour. Despite the hard slog of working for other people today I have gotten my own business cards sorted today :bounce: I've needed them for a few months now so am pleased to have them sorted 

I also got some new clothes in the post today. I ordered a size smaller than usual. They fit, but would be truely comfortable if I lost just a tiny bit of weight; perhaps half an inch off my hips. So that's given me some motivation!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Katy said:


> Yo. Can't speak for tyram but I'm good  Still working but hope to start my exercise in an hour. Despite the hard slog of working for other people today I have gotten my own business cards sorted today :bounce: I've needed them for a few months now so am pleased to have them sorted
> 
> I also got some new clothes in the post today. I ordered a size smaller than usual. They fit, but would be truely comfortable if I lost just a tiny bit of weight; perhaps half an inch off my hips. So that's given me some motivation!


Very good Katy ..im sure with your motivated mind you will mange this no worries. always another goal to achieve :thumbup1:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the good luck messages. Today has been a long day and im shattered. The appointment went as expected and he laid down all the issues to expect as she gets older and goes to school etc.... It scares me half to death some of the things that could happen but hopefully with the correct management and awareness regarding her illness and educating the schools she attends then fingers crossed any immediate life dangers can be prevented or better prepared for.

Anytime i take her to hospital we always go for a mcdonalds afterwards. When we left the consultant the first thing she said to me was:

'Bella was a big girl then, can we get a happy meal'.

It actually made me laugh out loud!

Luckily ive managed to shake off my cold now so the pressure is off. Never realised that getting a cold could cause so many family issues lol! Not really eaten anything today due to worry but going to have a nice sausage casserole tonight. Just craving something quite stodgy.

Ill be back into training tomorrow morning.

Once again thanks for all the concerned messagrs. Much appreciated.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

take it easy on first time back mind and as far as the rest of the post goes ....FFS m8 all I want to do is give you both loads of these

View attachment 101496
.......
View attachment 101496
..
View attachment 101496


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Morning all. How are we all this morning?

Rest day for me  Whoop! Might sound silly but on training days, I don't train until later in the day and so spend all day in exercise gear. It's nice to be up, fresh, clean and dressed for the day as opposed to for training 

Our new bench arrives today which is nice. I still desperately need a squat rack so might ask for one for Christmas as Lorian nor I can afford one at the mo. If it were down to me I'd buy a second hand one off ebay but he's a fuss pot on that topic.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

There are some right bargains to be found on eBay as well!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> Morning all. How are we all this morning?
> 
> Rest day for me  Whoop! Might sound silly but on training days, I don't train until later in the day and so spend all day in exercise gear. It's nice to be up, fresh, clean and dressed for the day as opposed to for training
> 
> Our new bench arrives today which is nice. I still desperately need a squat rack so might ask for one for Christmas as Lorian nor I can afford one at the mo. If it were down to me I'd buy a second hand one off ebay but he's a fuss pot on that topic.


second hand is the way to go imo, get loads of great gear if ur willing to travel.

my mornings been p!sh tbh....no energy and foods too low  ahwell day 3 of this....can only get better....i hope 

hows paul?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> There are some right bargains to be found on eBay as well!


I know. I love ebay! To be fair our location isn't ideal for shopping for 'collect only' items.



JANIKvonD said:


> second hand is the way to go imo, get loads of great gear if ur willing to travel.
> 
> my mornings been p!sh tbh....no energy and foods too low  ahwell day 3 of this....can only get better....i hope
> 
> hows paul?


How come youfood's too low? You not eating enough? Day 3 of what?

Got my business cards today! It's well exciting! :laugh:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> How come you're food's too low? You not eating enough? Day 3 of what?
> 
> Got my business cards today! It's well exciting! :laugh:


lets see um then!

food is really quite low (for me) and no carbs, doing a depletion for 2 weeks as the final phase of my cut. this is the lowest cals have been yet and paired with no carbs aint nice.......add 400mg DNP and 100mg T3 then ur pretty much fuked on ur feet 

the 1.3g of steroids a week is keeping me up tho tbf


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> lets see um then!
> 
> food is really quite low (for me) and no carbs, doing a depletion for 2 weeks as the final phase of my cut. this is the lowest cals have been yet and paired with no carbs aint nice.......add 400mg DNP and 100mg T3 then ur pretty much fuked on ur feet
> 
> the 1.3g of steroids a week is keeping me up tho tbf


I will show em soon. I took a pic on Lorian's phone so need to wait for him to send me the pics.

How low are your calories a the moment then? You got any progress pics to show...any links?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> I will show em soon. I took a pic on Lorian's phone so need to wait for him to send me the pics.
> 
> How low are your calories a the moment then? You got any progress pics to show...any links?


just my journals, dont update my album just my journal.

ill sort out before cut 107kg to current 97kg in 6 weeks.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Couple from last night


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

107kg


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Nice one! So it took you 6 weeks to drop 10KG's? That' sh!t loads!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

102kg


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

97kg


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> Nice one! So it took you 6 weeks to drop 10KG's? That' sh!t loads!!!


first post didnt work lol iv put them seperate posts, yeh 10kg and dropping


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

Well done mate thats a great transformation


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

capo said:


> Well done mate thats a great transformation


cheers dude,


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

capo said:


> Well done mate thats a great transformation


I know...he's steeling our thunder! Pffft!

Amazing. How have you dropped it then?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> I know...he's steeling our thunder! Pffft!
> 
> Amazing. How have you dropped it then?


soweee  but u did ask lol.

took it off with

test/tren/mast/DNP/T3

very very little cardio (near impossible on DNP)

and smart eating (very dirty day on the sunday)

with the odd dirty meal threw the week

here i was 5 month ago to the day-


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Here's some pics.

My business cards  (lighting isn't great in the pic)



Sunday roast:



And last nights five spice chicken (one of my fav meals)



I'm so hungry right now! Can't wait fr teriyaki tuna steaks with horseradish mash tonight!

Finished work now and am relieved to have two very annoying projects out of the way. As of tomorrow lunch time I focus on my business  Also got our weights bench to assemble tonight


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

has this journal been taken over by Janik :confused1: .............. :whistling: .......... :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Replicator said:


> has this journal been taken over by Janik :confused1: .............. :whistling: .......... :lol:


Haha  well Katy did ask....perhaps didn't know what she let herself in for, but that's usually the case with me and woman  (nae bam)


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> Haha  well Katy did ask....perhaps didn't know what she let herself in for, but that's usually the case with me and woman  (nae bam)


ye muckle poser ye ..if ye were a jam jar yid be covered in wasps :thumb:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Replicator said:


> ye muckle poser ye ..if ye were a jam jar yid be covered in wasps :thumb:


oh well , might as well add my contribution, taken in July just there so im only a couple o thousanths of an inch bigger all over since this

View attachment 101678


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Some good pics in here!

Having finally just about recovered from my cold i hit the gym early this morning:

Thursday - back and biceps

Deadlifts 4 x 8

Bent over rows 3 x 12

Pullups 3 x failure

Wide grip pulldowns 3 x 10

Seated rows 3 x 10

Barbell curls 3 x 12

Hammer curls 3 x 10

Felt great to be back although i did notice a decrease in performance which was to be expected.

Had a tuna and tomato omelette for breakfast, chicken tikka salad for dinner and am just preparing homemade lasagne for tea.

Glad its a rest day tomorrow lol!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Some good pics in here!
> 
> Having finally just about recovered from my cold i hit the gym early this morning:
> 
> ...


good to see u back dude  enjoy the [email protected] material me and rep left ya :beer:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> good to see u back dude  enjoy the [email protected] material me and rep left ya :beer:


Already saved them to my phone!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Apologies for my copy and paste:

I feel like progress has stalled this week. I don't feel as firm as I did last week...perhaps I'm holding water...I don't know. Anyway, I'm sticking with 1300kcals a day for now and will take measurements again on Sunday. I'm also doing circuit training on Mondaa which should be a nice change psychologically but also a good change for my body; it'll be different to what I'm used to.

Did legs and only 20 mins cardio tonight. It's pretty slack of me but in all honesty, I just couldn't be @rsed to be doing it for ages so I decided to up the resistance and reduce the time. I think from now I might increase the intensitiy and reduce the time.

Anyway, I'm starving!!!! SO gonna go dry my hair then whip up a chow mein stir fry Will include loads of veggies to have a nice big portion!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> Apologies for my copy and paste:
> 
> I feel like progress has stalled this week. I don't feel as firm as I did last week...perhaps I'm holding water...I don't know. Anyway, I'm sticking with 1300kcals a day for now and will take measurements again on Sunday. I'm also doing circuit training on Mondaa which should be a nice change psychologically but also a good change for my body; it'll be different to what I'm used to.
> 
> ...


Maybe just at that level if bf where u don't look ur best but bf is still dropping 12-14%ish usually, once ur past that all the little bits start to shine through  stick with it and maybe throw a few gram of vitC in to help with the water


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Maybe just at that level if bf where u don't look ur best but bf is still dropping 12-14%ish usually, once ur past that all the little bits start to shine through  stick with it and maybe throw a few gram of vitC in to help with the water


Will do 

I'm pretty sure that my bf is still pretty high so still have a fair bit 'spare' to shift. It's really frustrating! I guess I just have to be patient..see how things are on Sunday and re-assess everything. I defiantely need to sort out my training programme so will sort that this Saturday and crack on as of Monday.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Damn, Tyram is glad of a rest day, hehe thats a first mate!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Damn, Tyram is glad of a rest day, hehe thats a first mate!


Haha. Defo seeing the benefit now!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Haha. Defo seeing the benefit now!


Awesome!! Well chuffed.

I don't know what's going on with me...I feel like I'm gaining fat. It could be in my head, it could be water retention but it's p!ssing annoying when my diet is so good and I'm still training!

Doing core, arms and cardio today and then fasting tomorrow.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Awesome!! Well chuffed.
> 
> I don't know what's going on with me...I feel like I'm gaining fat. It could be in my head, it could be water retention but it's p!ssing annoying when my diet is so good and I'm still training!
> 
> Doing core, arms and cardio today and then fasting tomorrow.


It took me long enough!!

There is no chance you are gaining fat. I suspect if anything it will be water retention!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> It took me long enough!!
> 
> There is no chance you are gaining fat. I suspect if anything it will be water retention!


I'll check with measurements on Sunday and see where I'm at. It's all just stalled right now which is a first since I started training. Mixing things up might help though. Doing circuit training on Monday which might be good


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> I'll check with measurements on Sunday and see where I'm at. It's all just stalled right now which is a first since I started training. Mixing things up might help though. Doing circuit training on Monday which might be good


Might sound daft but could it not be muscle??


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> Will do
> 
> I'm pretty sure that my bf is still pretty high so still have a fair bit 'spare' to shift. It's really frustrating! I guess I just have to be patient..see how things are on Sunday and re-assess everything. I defiantely need to sort out my training programme so will sort that this Saturday and crack on as of Monday.





Katy said:


> Awesome!! Well chuffed.
> 
> I don't know what's going on with me...I feel like I'm gaining fat. It could be in my head, it could be water retention but it's p!ssing annoying when my diet is so good and I'm still training!
> 
> Doing core, arms and cardio today and then fasting tomorrow.


like i said, ur at that head fuk point where glysogen stores are depleted (flat muscles) and the definition 'fades' for a bit...im sure a dirty carb up will cheer u up and fill ur stores back out a bit bringing definition back, but id just keep doing what ur doing mate.....it'll pass


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Might sound daft but could it not be muscle??


Nah, doubt it.



JANIKvonD said:


> like i said, ur at that head fuk point where glysogen stores are depleted (flat muscles) and the definition 'fades' for a bit...im sure a dirty carb up will cheer u up and fill ur stores back out a bit bringing definition back, but id just keep doing what ur doing mate.....it'll pass


Thanks  I'll keep plodding along but I know the body does adapt so changing things up a bit might be a good idea.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Already saved them to my phone!


 mg:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Katy said:


> Apologies for my copy and paste:
> 
> I feel like progress has stalled this week. I don't feel as firm as I did last week...perhaps I'm holding water...I don't know. Anyway, I'm sticking with 1300kcals a day for now and will take measurements again on Sunday. I'm also doing circuit training on Mondaa which should be a nice change psychologically but also a good change for my body; it'll be different to what I'm used to.
> 
> ...


Some times we just need a break /nother day off .....and thats okay KATY ......it wont ruin the bigger picture :thumbup1: phwueeee ..that Avi .....not good for my heart ye know LOL


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Haha. Defo seeing the benefit now!


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Had a busy day at work so havent had time to get on here.

Had a great workout this morning:

Saturday - shoulders

Seated shoulder press 4 x 12

Lateral DB raises 3 x 10

Face pulls 3 x 12

Tricep pushdowns 3 x 12

Skull crushers 3 x 10

Had some scrambled eggs snd salmon for breakfast and a turkey salad for dinner.

Just polished off this mince and chicken stirfry in a lemon and ginger sauce:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

yumyum


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Good sesh there mate, do u ever drop the reps to 6ish and up the weight on exercises mate? Or is it usually 10-12 stuff.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Good sesh there mate, do u ever drop the reps to 6ish and up the weight on exercises mate? Or is it usually 10-12 stuff.


Normally the latter. Is it worth switching it up now and again??


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> Normally the latter. Is it worth switching it up now and again??


yes , take a week off every twelve weeks or so and then change the whole regime around and do a different rep range adding a litte weight evertime you attain the required reps

it s like garlic bread m8...its the past and its the future :thumb:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Had a busy day at work so havent had time to get on here.
> 
> Had a great workout this morning:
> 
> ...


Ah mate, that is not a stir fry! That's mince, with chicken and what looks like half a tomato and a mushroom!

This is a stir fry:



Chicken with 6 different vegetables.

I am seriously frequently in disbelief by some of the beige pics we see on here...by lots of different members. It's like people don't enjoy good food? Or nutrition! Sorry tyram but I have to be honest...that doesn't look balanced or appealing. Variety in veg is so important to health - espeically if you're training, and not to mention enjoyment of food.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well, my fretting over gaining weight was unfounded it seems. I've lost another 1.5 lbs (am now 128.5). However, my dimensions are the same so I can't be sure what I've lost...fat or muscle. Either way, I'm not fat!

I'm also very proud of @Lorian...he's lost 4.5lbs in 6 days and 1% down on BF!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Ah mate, that is not a stir fry! That's mince, with chicken and what looks like half a tomato and a mushroom!
> 
> This is a stir fry:
> 
> ...


Haha. There were some peppers in there as well. To be fair i was just using uo stuff in the fridge before todays big shop.

Having another rest day today so propbably just do a bit of work later.

Hopefully this breakfast will keep me going for a while:










First time ive tried quorn burgers and surprisingly they were very tasty!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Haha. There were some peppers in there as well. To be fair i was just using uo stuff in the fridge before todays big shop.
> 
> Having another rest day today so propbably just do a bit of work later.
> 
> ...


I used to live off quorn and still ahve their sausages.

But still..where's the freshness! :no: I despair! All my lectures on veg...in through one ear, out the other!

Anyway, I'll stop nagging.

Having a smoothie this morning I think, but staying away at a hotel tonight so will have a cheat meal at their restaurant after a gym session and swim. Bit miffed that for an hour and half of our stay Lorian will be watching the Grand Prix!! :cursing: But I'll let him off as I love him.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

We'll be buying plenty of veg in later!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Normally the latter. Is it worth switching it up now and again??


Yeh personally I change mine every 6weeksish....but that usually ends up different weights because stuff is busy- e.g- bb was busy so used DBS instead etc..etc, but keep the angles/reps the same for the 6weeks (or whatever) lol


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Morning you pair of sexy fcukers... hope things are all going sweet in here still ??? will have a flick back a few pages and try to catch up X


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

LOL Tyram your food looks fcukin poo compared to Katys lol !!!


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

tyramhall said:


> We'll be buying plenty of veg in later!!


Pics or no veg. :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Lorian said:


> Pics or no veg. :lol:


Lorian im ashamed of you. you are on a break with a gorgeous woman and your watching fcukin grand prix tut you need a swift kick in the ballbag lol..

i demand you ban yourself off this forum for 1 week X


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Katy said:


> Well, my fretting over gaining weight was unfounded it seems. I've lost another 1.5 lbs (am now 128.5). However, my dimensions are the same so I can't be sure what I've lost...fat or muscle. Either way, I'm not fat!
> 
> I'm also very proud of @Lorian...he's lost 4.5lbs in 6 days and 1% down on BF!


Water ?

well done to you both ...very nice positive post this one :thumb:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Katy said:


> I used to live off quorn and still ahve their sausages.
> 
> But still..where's the freshness! :no: I despair! All my lectures on veg...in through one ear, out the other!
> 
> ...


dont like quorn but like the amount ..if it were me id only have half that amount of tats and beans tho ..im old carbs hate me :sad:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Replicator said:


> dont like quorn but like the amount ..if it were me id only have half that amount of tats and beans tho ..im old carbs hate me :sad:


It was scrambled egg lmao!!!!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

tyramhall said:


> It was scrambled egg lmao!!!!!


 mg: sorry , in that case 100% type of meal id a had :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

moarning


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Got a busy day planned so got to the gym early:

Monday - chest

Flat DB press 4 x 12

Incline DB press 3 x 12

Incline flyes 3 x 15

Cable crossover / pec dec 2 x 8

Dips 3 x failure

Was in that much of a rush to get to site that i forgot my food for today. Luckily i still had some bits in my car. With the soup i even managed to get some vegetables in me lmao!

We didnt have time to go shopping yesterday so am actually looking forward to buying some fresh vegetables later.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Got a busy day planned so got to the gym early:
> 
> Monday - chest
> 
> ...


Lol, I've done that before and Bernard Matthews came to the rescue


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> Ah mate, that is not a stir fry! That's mince, with chicken and what looks like half a tomato and a mushroom!
> 
> This is a stir fry:
> 
> ...


ur stir fry does look fukin brilliant katy as does all ur food....& its great lorian is seeing fat loss already, but u cant build decent muscle on 100g protein a day lol & im sure paul is looking to build some solid mass. its just not possible to put the time & effort u put into making ur food when ur to eat every couple of hours lol & when most of ur macros are taken up by protein ur not left with much else to make it pretty


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Got a busy day planned so got to the gym early:
> 
> Monday - chest
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

hi folks


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> ur stir fry does look fukin brilliant katy as does all ur food....& its great lorian is seeing fat loss already, but u cant build decent muscle on 100g protein a day lol & im sure paul is looking to build some solid mass. *its just not possible to put the time & effort u put into making ur food when ur to eat every couple of ho*urs lol & when most of ur macros are taken up by protein ur not left with much else to make it pretty


Don't agree at all. I hate spending time cooking and try to choose meals that require little effort e.g. I foten roast veg so I can just bung it in and forget about it and foten cook too much so I can have some cold the next day. That stir fry is so quick. I use a mandalin to slice everything quickly and then all I have to do is fry it for a few mintues. A lot of people on here seem to think that good food has to take ages to prepare and it doesn't. And more veg doesn't mean less protein. It's in addition to, not instead of. If you want to be heatlhy you should have a varied diet and that goes for BB'ers who want to build muscle...we all need nutrients not just protein.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> Don't agree at all. I hate spending time cooking and try to choose meals that require little effort e.g. I foten roast veg so I can just bung it in and forget about it and foten cook too much so I can have some cold the next day. That stir fry is so quick. I use a mandalin to slice everything quickly and then all I have to do is fry it for a few mintues. A lot of people on here seem to think that good food has to take ages to prepare and it doesn't. *And more veg doesn't mean less protein*. It's in addition to, not instead of. If you want to be heatlhy you should have a varied diet and that goes for BB'ers who want to build muscle...]we all need nutrients not just protein].


u lost me at roast veg  thank fuk for supliments eh..

here's a good 1 to invest in paul-

http://www.myprotein.com/uk/products/superfood_xs


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

& ur mince & turkey looked fantastic imo mate :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Right..off to do circuits training! First time so a little anxious and really not wanting to go out in this horrible horrible whether! It's dark, cold, wet and with winds that could knock me over! :no: I'm also still feeling sick (been unwell recently) so will have to go easy. At least afterwards I can enjoy some roast chicken thigh on creamed leeks, asparagus and slow roasted tomatoes! Hope I can keep it down!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Katy said:


> Right..off to do circuits training! First time so a little anxious and really not wanting to go out in this horrible horrible whether! It's dark, cold, wet and with winds that could knock me over! :no: I'm also still feeling sick (been unwell recently) so will have to go easy. At least afterwards I can enjoy some roast chicken thigh on creamed leeks, asparagus and slow roasted tomatoes! Hope I can keep it down!


oh oh i can see it now 5mins in and
View attachment 102203


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Replicator said:


> oh oh i can see it now 5mins in and
> View attachment 102203


Nah, I got through it  the hoola hoop sure did churn my stomach though! :laugh: Feel a little nausous now but all is good  Can't wait to eat now!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Katy said:


> Nah, I got through it  the hoola hoop sure did churn my stomach though! :laugh: Feel a little nausous now but all is good  Can't wait to eat now!


LOL all good then :lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Katy said:


> Nah, I got through it  the hoola hoop sure did churn my stomach though! :laugh: Feel a little nausous now but all is good  Can't wait to eat now!


when i was younger and we messed about with hula hoops it seemed easy..

we were at a rally with mates a few months ago and one of my friends is hula hop mad and actually does demonstrations in a group., she bought a starter hoop and a proffesional hoop .. the starter hoop i had a go of and it was pretty ok but still hard work, the professional hoop was nigh on impossible to keep going, so i could really see where the benefit would come in to do this for a session now and again, even if it is for a laugh !!! (cue the Flinty hula hooping jokes) XX


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> when i was younger and we messed about with hula hoops it seemed easy..
> 
> we were at a rally with mates a few months ago and one of my friends is hula hop mad and actually does demonstrations in a group., she bought a starter hoop and a proffesional hoop .. the starter hoop i had a go of and it was pretty ok but still hard work, the professional hoop was nigh on impossible to keep going, so i could really see where the benefit would come in to do this for a session now and again, even if it is for a laugh !!! (cue the Flinty hula hooping jokes) XX


It really works the abs!! Can't see myself being motivated enough to do it regularly at home, but it's great in circuits.

Here's a pic update from yesterday, trying on a bikini I haven't been able to wear for about 5 years. I've compared it to my pics from before this and I can't quite see what's changed other than I think I look a little smaller in general. Have I lost muscle? Fat? Both? Or nothing?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

..............................


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Katy said:


> It
> 
> View attachment 102206


oh my !!! they jsut get less every time and a figure to die for you really are doing great


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Katy said:


> It really works the abs!! Can't see myself being motivated enough to do it regularly at home, but it's great in circuits.
> 
> Here's a pic update from yesterday, trying on a bikini I haven't been able to wear for about 5 years. I've compared it to my pics from before this and I can't quite see what's changed other than I think I look a little smaller in general. Have I lost muscle? Fat? Both? Or nothing?
> 
> View attachment 102206


email me bigger pictures for a proper comparison :whistling: lol x

but in seriousnouss, comparing that bikini shot to your avi apart from your pose slightly different i would say (not negatively) that you look slightly tighter and a bit more shapely in your avi ??

not sure really it is hard to say when poses are slightly different ?? would you agree though xx


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> email me bigger pictures for a proper comparison :whistling: lol x
> 
> but in seriousnouss, comparing that bikini shot to your avi apart from your pose slightly different i would say (not negatively) that you look slightly tighter and a bit more shapely in your avi ??
> 
> not sure really it is hard to say when poses are slightly different ?? would you agree though xx


In the avi pose I am leaning to one side so pushing my butt cheek out more...hence a bigger cure and rounder shaped bum...I wasn't doing that in the bikini pic. I can see what you mean but do think it's the pose. My bum looked quite round yesterday in other positions. But not round enough if I'm honest. Also, the bikini top isn't supportive like the bra; the bikini doesn't give em a great shape! Maybe tomorrow I'll try to do exactly the same pose in the same pants and bra and see what happens.

I think I am getting close though to losing curves. I'll need to know when to get the balance right.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Katy said:


> In the avi pose I am leaning to one side so pushing my butt cheek out more...hence a bigger cure and rounder shaped bum...I wasn't doing that in the bikini pic. I can see what you mean but do think it's the pose. My bum looked quite round yesterday in other positions. But not round enough if I'm honest. Also, the bikini top isn't supportive like the bra; the bikini doesn't give em a great shape! Maybe tomorrow I'll try to do exactly the same pose in the same pants and bra and see what happens.
> 
> I think I am getting close though to losing curves. I'll need to know when to get the balance right.


yes you could be right chick its very hard to tell from them pics. but whatever your looking great, you have achieved a bikini from 5 years ago, so all must be going in the right direction...

i think its all good work xx


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Work has been mad busy these last couple of weeks. If its not fussy clients then its some dodgy polish builder who doesnt know what a cavity wall is pecking my head lol!

Despite forgetting my food this morning my diet has been super clean again today. Had this bad boy for tea:










Quorn burgers, beans, scrambled egg (not mash lol!), green beans and tomato!

Washed it down with a protein shake.

Got to get some sketches finished and emailed across to a client. No rest for the wicked!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

@Katy

Looks like you are making great progress but dont go losing your curves!!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

awesome food as always tyram


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> @Katy
> 
> Looks like you are making great progress but dont go losing your curves!!


Mmmm, reflecting on my pic I don't know what to think. In real life I look curvey and looking at pictures that Lorian took of me in my little red dress, I'm still very busty and curvy. The pics don't look great and I'm starting to feel a little embarrassed for sharing them now!

Anyway, whilst I'm happy with my size now, it's my body composition that I need to change...I need to work on building muscle from now on I think...as opposed to fat loss. I'm going to re jig my workout today.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Katy said:


> Mmmm, reflecting on my pic I don't know what to think. In real life I look curvey and looking at pictures that Lorian took of me in my little red dress, I'm still very busty and curvy. The pics don't look great and I'm starting to feel a little embarrassed for sharing them now!
> 
> Anyway, whilst I'm happy with my size now, it's my body composition that I need to change...I need to work on building muscle from now on I think...as opposed to fat loss. I'm going to re jig my workout today.


dont be daft chick you look grear. nothing at all to be embarrased about.. x


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Mmmm, reflecting on my pic I don't know what to think. In real life I look curvey and looking at pictures that Lorian took of me in my little red dress, I'm still very busty and curvy. The pics don't look great and I'm starting to feel a little embarrassed for sharing them now!
> 
> Anyway, whilst I'm happy with my size now, it's my body composition that I need to change...I need to work on building muscle from now on I think...as opposed to fat loss. I'm going to re jig my workout today.


Dont be daft, nothing to feel embarassed about. as Flinty said you look great!

Now if i was to post a picture today id feel embarassed! Feeling proper bloated at the minute.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Dont be daft, nothing to feel embarassed about. as Flinty said you look great!
> 
> Now if i was to post a picture today id feel embarassed! Feeling proper bloated at the minute.


Ah I hate that...even though it has nothing to do with fat it can make you feel rubbish!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Ah I hate that...even though it has nothing to do with fat it can make you feel rubbish!


I hope to god its not fat!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> I hope to god its not fat!!


Can't possibly be with the amount you train!!

Last week was a learning experience for me...holding water made me miserable and concerned but in the end it was nothing to worry about


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i see the strains of dieting are taking there tole in here :turned: i HATE cutting with a passion lol! stick with it without changing too much too often or you'll soon start to lose ur way. set a goal...reach the goal....set a new goal. your doing great katy....imo keep cutting until ur bf is RITE down just to see where u are, if its been 2-3 weeks with no loss then its either time to up the cardio or lower the cals. what do the measurments say?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Can't possibly be with the amount you train!!
> 
> Last week was a learning experience for me...holding water made me miserable and concerned but in the end it was nothing to worry about


Maybe my fat genes are fighting back lol


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> i see the strains of dieting are taking there tole in here :turned: i HATE cutting with a passion lol! stick with it without changing too much too often or you'll soon start to lose ur way. set a goal...reach the goal....set a new goal. your doing great katy....imo keep cutting until ur bf is RITE down just to see where u are, if its been 2-3 weeks with no loss then its either time to up the cardio or lower the cals. what do the measurments say?


Yeah its pecking my head at the minute. Feel like ive gone backwards since my last photo. Even though i was ill recently my diet has been super clean. Just be good to see some changes for encouragement.!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> i see the strains of dieting are taking there tole in here :turned: i HATE cutting with a passion lol! stick with it without changing too much too often or you'll soon start to lose ur way. set a goal...reach the goal....set a new goal. your doing great katy....imo keep cutting until ur bf is RITE down just to see where u are, if its been 2-3 weeks with no loss then its either time to up the cardio or lower the cals. *what do the measurments say?*


Is that question for me? My mesurements on Sunday showed that I lost 1.5lbs and half an inch off my bust. Whilst my hips measurments were the same, my jeans are looser.



tyramhall said:


> Yeah its pecking my head at the minute. Feel like ive gone backwards since my last photo. Even though i was ill recently my diet has been super clean. Just be good to see some changes for encouragement.!


That's how I felt last week. Funny how we're going through similar phases around the same times!! :laugh:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Is that question for me? My mesurements on Sunday showed that I lost 1.5lbs and half an inch off my bust. Whilst my hips measurments were the same, my jeans are looser.
> 
> That's how I felt last week. Funny how we're going through similar phases around the same times!! :laugh:


Appears we are but its a shame im not having the same results!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Appears we are but its a shame im not having the same results!!!!!!!!!!


You are getting results though. And you'll probably find in a week that you'll get more. You're tracking weight and measurements yeah?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> You are getting results though. And you'll probably find in a week that you'll get more. You're tracking weight and measurements yeah?


Not done measurements apart from waist and im tracking my weight but havent recently. Dare not to lol!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Not done measurements apart from waist and im tracking my weight but havent recently. Dare not to lol!


I've found it really helpful...to have an objective measure and to see where I'm losing/gaining weight. I suggest you do it too.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> *Is that question for me? My mesurements on Sunday showed that I lost 1.5lbs and half an inch off my bust. Whilst my hips measurments were the same, my jeans are looser.*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


to u both mate. 1.5lb in a week?.....if so thats brilliant. not happy to hear the chebs are shinking tho :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> to u both mate. 1.5lb in a week?.....if so thats brilliant. not happy to hear the chebs are shinking tho :lol:


That was in just under 2 weeks  Yeah the boobs are shrinking :crying: Still a decent size though


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> That was in just under 2 weeks  Yeah the boobs are shrinking :crying: Still a decent size though


nothing to worry about then...thats a great rate of loss.

tbh....ur boobs only look big because of the enourmous bra uv got on :lol: :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> nothing to worry about then...thats a great rate of loss.
> 
> tbh....ur boobs only look big because of the enourmous bra uv got on :lol: :whistling: :tongue:


RUDE! There's more than a hand ful thanks! :tongue:

My concern was what the weight loss was of...if it was muscle. But I'm not fretting. Overall I've come a long way over 3 months  And what really matters is that I'm sober


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Katy said:


> RUDE! There's more than a hand ful thanks! :tongue:
> 
> My concern was what the weight loss was of...if it was muscle. But I'm not fretting. Overall I've come a long way over 3 months  And what really matters is that I'm sober


Agreed.

You've done excellent over the 3 month's Katy.

You both have done very well and very consistent in what you do.

Keep it up :thumb:


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

I actually agree with Rob for once :lol: ..


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Had a great session this afternoon:

Tuesday - legs

Squats 4 x 8

Leg press 3 x 15

Leg extension 3 x 10

Lunges 2 x 15

Lying leg curls 5 x 10

Standing calves 5 x 12

Had a tuna and tomato omelette for breakfast and 2 chicken wholemeal fajita wraps for dinner followed by this for tea:










Fish in a white wine sauce with potato, broccoli and leeks!!!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

now that tyram actually looks good x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Replicator said:


> I actually agree with Rob for once :lol: ..


he is still a cnut though lol..


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Today is a rest day. Was in a rush to get to a meeting so wuickly washed down a ptotein shake for breakfast.

Got a chicken salad for dinner and think ill rustle up another fish dish for tea tonight.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

morning.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning.


Morning mate.

Just popped into a local tesco and chicken fillets are half price. These should keep me going a week!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Morning mate.
> 
> Just popped into a local tesco and chicken fillets are half price. These should keep me going a week!


£18....whats the total weight of that mate? may be better/cheeper buting from ur local butcher in bulk


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> £18....whats the total weight of that mate? may be better/cheeper buting from ur local butcher in bulk


If im honest ive no idea of weight. Ive already put them in the freezer mate.

Fvck me, you've put me on a downer now!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> If im honest ive no idea of weight. Ive already put them in the freezer mate.
> 
> Fvck me, you've put me on a downer now!


haha sorry bud, but youll get 5kg for £20-25 of HIGH QUALITY breasts from the butchers lol.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> haha sorry bud, but youll get 5kg for £20-25 of HIGH QUALITY breasts from the butchers lol.


Dont doubt it mate. They'll do for the time being tho!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Rest day for me too Tryam. Still aching from Monday cricuits. Will get back to it tomorrow though.

Had a bit of a cheat day yesterday. I still ate well but didn't track calories...just ate what and when I felt like it; beef stir-fry for lunch and roast chicken thigh and veg for dinner with some after eights scattered throughout the day! :laugh:

Still crazy busy with work but am getting on top of it. Starting to get excited about Christmas too!!

We got a new fridge freezer the other week but have to connect it to water still so it's just sitting there waiting to be stocked up. Can't wait till we can do an order and fill it up. At the moment we have a tiny fridge and freezer and really struggle to keep the fresh food we like.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Rest day for me too Tryam. Still aching from Monday cricuits. Will get back to it tomorrow though.
> 
> Had a bit of a cheat day yesterday. I still ate well but didn't track calories...just ate what and when I felt like it; beef stir-fry for lunch and roast chicken thigh and veg for dinner with some after eights scattered throughout the day! :laugh:
> 
> ...


I still feel a little jaded if im honest. My ears keep blocking so maybe im not completely over my cold. Think i'll stock up on some more lemsips later. To make matters worse, im sure im starting to look worse each week. Looked in the mirror this morning and defo feel ive gone backwards. Its a proper head fvck at the minute. Feel like having a huge cheat day but resisting all urges!

There is something satisfying about filling your freezer up. Do what i sometimes do.....

Do a big shop online full of meat etc.... Near me they dont tick off the items with you when they deliver. So once they have delivered ring up tesco or asda saying you are missing quite a bit of your order but mainly frozen food. They generally say that the driver has probably left it in the van. They ring you back saying theg dont know where your food is and offer to give you a refund or replace the missing food. Get them to replace the food as asking for a refund could look dodgy lol!!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> I still feel a little jaded if im honest. My ears keep blocking so maybe im not completely over my cold. Think i'll stock up on some more lemsips later. To make matters worse, im sure im starting to look worse each week. Looked in the mirror this morning and defo feel ive gone backwards. Its a proper head fvck at the minute. Feel like having a huge cheat day but resisting all urges!
> 
> There is something satisfying about filling your freezer up. Do what i sometimes do.....
> 
> Do a big shop online full of meat etc.... Near me they dont tick off the items with you when they deliver. So once they have delivered ring up tesco or asda saying you are missing quite a bit of your order but mainly frozen food. They generally say that the driver has probably left it in the van. They ring you back saying theg dont know where your food is and offer to give you a refund or replace the missing food. Get them to replace the food as asking for a refund could look dodgy lol!!!


My moral compass says not to do that! :nono: As it's theft.

Anyway, we get our meat from our local butcher who we really like.

If you track measurments and use progress pics you'll be able to see if it's all in your head. I'd personally suggest having that cheat...sometimes the body tells you what it needs and if it's craving it's probably because it needs a refeed.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> I still feel a little jaded if im honest. My ears keep blocking so maybe im not completely over my cold. Think i'll stock up on some more lemsips later. To make matters worse, im sure im starting to look worse each week. Looked in the mirror this morning and defo feel ive gone backwards. Its a proper head fvck at the minute. Feel like having a huge cheat day but resisting all urges!
> 
> There is something satisfying about filling your freezer up. Do what i sometimes do.....
> 
> Do a big shop online full of meat etc.... Near me they dont tick off the items with you when they deliver. So once they have delivered ring up tesco or asda saying you are missing quite a bit of your order but mainly frozen food. They generally say that the driver has probably left it in the van. They ring you back saying theg dont know where your food is and offer to give you a refund or replace the missing food. Get them to replace the food as asking for a refund could look dodgy lol!!!


ya fuking crook!....i like it  altho the only thing i freeze is icecream and chicken breasts lol


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> My moral compass says not to do that! :nono: As it's theft.
> 
> Anyway, we get our meat from our local butcher who we really like.
> 
> If you track measurments and use progress pics you'll be able to see if it's all in your head. I'd personally suggest having that cheat...sometimes the body tells you what it needs and if it's craving it's probably because it needs a refeed.


You can take the boy out of moston but not moston out of the boy lol!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

JANIKvonD said:


> £18....whats the total weight of that mate? may be better/cheeper buting from ur local butcher in bulk


500g a packet, just saw them in a Tesco.

Good for a quick fix I suppose 

Butcher all the way though :beer:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Picture update:

This was from a couple of weeks ago:










These are from tonight:



















No major changes. Just feel proper fat lol!


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

youll do well Tyram ..look after Katy


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Had another fish tea tonight!










@Katy have you seen all the salad ive been eating recently!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

looking good paul! keep it up. is that breadcrumbs i see on that fish!?!?!?!?!?!!?1


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Its bloody cold outside. Just getting ready for the gym


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Its bloody cold outside. Just getting ready for the gym


-4 here this morning


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> looking good paul! keep it up. is that breadcrumbs i see on that fish!?!?!?!?!?!!?1


Cheers mate.

Its more of a batter than breadcrumbs. Tasted soooo good. Overall still a healthy meal though!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Had another fish tea tonight!
> 
> @Katy have you seen all the salad ive been eating recently!


I have noticed. Not wanting to be pain in the @rse but the best lettuce to have are leafy ones e.g spinach, watercress, rocket etc and not iceberg 

It's great that you're having mroe veg but I must say, you have them in a very boring & depressing way. I personally wouldn't look forward to my dinner if I had to force down bland raw veg. I Just wonder, if you were more creative, you would get some enjoyment out of them. I imagine at the moment that salad feels like a chore to eat? When it should be something you look forward to. My favourite at the moment is slwo roast tomatoes and roast slices of courgette And recently I've started having braised leeks, with some garlic, splash of white wine & cream and fried bacon pieces. Really yummy with slow roast tomatoes and steak!

When I have salad I buy a bag of mixed leaves and drizzle over my homemade dressing. It makes all the difference.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

*takes cover before vegi wars start again*


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> I have noticed. Not wanting to be pain in the @rse but the best lettuce to have are leafy ones e.g spinach, watercress, rocket etc and not iceberg
> 
> It's great that you're having mroe veg but I must say, you have them in a very boring & depressing way. I personally wouldn't look forward to my dinner if I had to force down bland raw veg. I Just wonder, if you were more creative, you would get some enjoyment out of them. I imagine at the moment that salad feels like a chore to eat? When it should be something you look forward to. My favourite at the moment is slwo roast tomatoes and roast slices of courgette And recently I've started having braised leeks, with some garlic, splash of white wine & cream and fried bacon pieces. Really yummy with slow roast tomatoes and steak!
> 
> When I have salad I buy a bag of mixed leaves and drizzle over my homemade dressing. It makes all the difference.


To be honest its not a chore and i actually enjoy eating it. Love boiled eggs so think they are a great addition to my salad eating!

Now im eating more of it i will look into alternatives to spice it up a little


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> *takes cover before vegi wars start again*


It's not vegi wars! :innocent:

I suppose I'm just really passionate about food; for health and enjoyment. And it genuniely makes me sad when I see sad or unhealthy food. I so look forward to my meals and I'd just be miserable if it became a chore.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> To be honest its not a chore and i actually enjoy eating it. Love boiled eggs so think they are a great addition to my salad eating!
> 
> Now im eating more of it i will look into alternatives to spice it up a little


Well that's alright then.

I often have boiled egg as well!

If you ever want my dressing recipe please feel free to ask. I make up a big jar of it so it's ready to use whenever


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Well that's alright then.
> 
> I often have boiled egg as well!
> 
> If you ever want my dressing recipe please feel free to ask. I make up a big jar of it so it's ready to use whenever


Cheers for the offer. Any idea what the calorie content of it is? Im staying away from any salad dressings and things as sll the pre-made ones ive seen in the shops are loaded with them. If yours is low then i'll give it a whirl!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Cheers for the offer. Any idea what the calorie content of it is? Im staying away from any salad dressings and things as sll the pre-made ones ive seen in the shops are loaded with them. If yours is low then i'll give it a whirl!


You'd need to work it out on a calorie counter really. It's mainly 1:1 ratio of oil to vinegar. I use extra virgin olive oil (sometimes avacado) & balsamic vinegar (used to use white wine vinegar) and add in honey, wholegrain mustard and S&P. If that was too calorific you could play around with it e.g. no honey & less oil. I don't put much of it my salad though.

When fasting though I don't have it. Instead, I use balsamic glaze and S&P which is really low in calories! And makes all the difference to a bland salad!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Boiled eggs with nandos peri peri salt sprinkle are amazing! Defo worth trying


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Here's my meal 3 to set @Katy off


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Here's my meal 3 to set @Katy off


ill also point out that this is a bucket....and not as small a meal as it looks :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Here's my meal 3 to set @Katy off


:no:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for all your help Katy


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Today is a rest day. Up early as im meeting a new client at 9am who wants to see some of my portfolio.

Had a good session yesterday:

Thursday - back and biceps

Deadlifts 4 x 8

Bent over rows 3 x 12

Pullups 3 x failure

Wide grip pulldowns 3 x 10

Seated rows 3 x 10

Barbell curls 3 x 12

Hammer curls 3 x 10

Diet was good all day. Had a mini treat for tea. Chicken pasta bake:










Have been craving carbs for a while so the wholegrain pasta worked a treat!


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

Katy said:


> If you ever want my dressing recipe please feel free to ask. I make up a big jar of it so it's ready to use whenever


If anyone wants my dressing recipe, here it is:-

1 x pants

2 x socks

1 x track suit bottoms

1 x t shirt

1 x hoody

And if its cold, add one of the below....

1 x long johns.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Today is a rest day. Up early as im meeting a new client at 9am who wants to see some of my portfolio.
> 
> Had a good session yesterday:
> 
> ...


Nice! I've been carb craving too so had rice with my dinner the other day which fixed me right up 

Is work going ok? You're sounding busy!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Nice! I've been carb craving too so had rice with my dinner the other day which fixed me right up
> 
> Is work going ok? You're sounding busy!


it did the job!

yeah work has really picked up. Maybe even enough to take on a young apprentice!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> it did the job!
> 
> yeah work has really picked up. Maybe even enough to take on a young apprentice!


Ooo, how exciting! At the moment the government are offering grants for companies taking on an apprentice and you don't have to pay them much money.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Mmmm


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Ooo, how exciting! At the moment the government are offering grants for companies taking on an apprentice and you don't have to pay them much money.


Yeah ive been told about it. Going to research it more in the new year.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> Mmmm


Looks lovely!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Looks lovely!


a bit boring when u eat 8 baked spuds a day :lol: bulkings hard work


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> a bit boring when u eat 8 baked spuds a day :lol: bulkings hard work


I used to be brilliant at bulking. Still am actually!

Have you any idea why replicator got banned??


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> I used to be brilliant at bulking. Still am actually!
> 
> Have you any idea why replicator got banned??


he was abusive toward the mods & other members (he had his reasons)...thats all i know really mate. a subject best forgot about, but a member who'll be missed by a lot


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Had a long day yesterday and felt mentally drained. Decided to have a cheat meal to boost morale so we had frozen pizzas and watched fight club. Seen it loads of times but never get bored of it.

Was up early this morning doing a few sketches and then went for a 3 mile run. Been neglecting cardio recently so was good to blow away the cobwebs! Not long now until my 10k road race over xmas!

Off to the gym later. Cant wait.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Had a long day yesterday and felt mentally drained. Decided to have a cheat meal to boost morale so we had frozen pizzas and watched fight club. Seen it loads of times but never get bored of it.
> 
> Was up early this morning doing a few sketches and then went for a 3 mile run. Been neglecting cardio recently so was good to blow away the cobwebs! Not long now until my 10k road race over xmas!
> 
> Off to the gym later. Cant wait.


auch when u said ur feeling guilty i assumed an all night pigout!...im dissapointed tbh :lol:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> auch when u said ur feeling guilty i assumed an all night pigout!...im dissapointed tbh :lol:


Lmao. To be fair we had popcorn, jelly beans and some mint aero as well though! Fvcking hate blockbuster and their special deals!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Lmao. To be fair we had popcorn, jelly beans and some mint aero as well though! Fvcking hate blockbuster and their special deals!


hahaha kept that bit quiet tho  much better. now look forward to a weekend of good behaviour


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> hahaha kept that bit quiet tho  much better. now look forward to a weekend of good behaviour


Meant to add it to original post but it posted before i typed it.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Meant to add it to original post but it posted before i typed it.


ayyyye ok mate.... :whistling: :laugh: whats the plans this w.e ?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> ayyyye ok mate.... :whistling: :laugh: whats the plans this w.e ?


No real plans mate. Just off to the gym now then got a bit of work to crack on with.

You?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> No real plans mate. Just off to the gym now then got a bit of work to crack on with.
> 
> You?


same mate, gym sauna shopping. take the kids too see that 'rise of the guardians' tomorrow then just veg


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> same mate, gym sauna shopping. take the kids too see that 'rise of the guardians' tomorrow then just veg


My gym doesnt have a sauna.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> My gym doesnt have a sauna.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well I've had 4 days off from training and diet. I've had a big think about what it is I want to achieve and decided to now stop dropping fat. I've gone down 2 bra sizes which is enough!! Given that the aim is to look good for modelling lingerie for curvey women, I can't and shouldn't lose any more. I was a bit disheartended by my last picture because I don't think I looked soft enough, so just decided to feed myself up the past 4 days. Took loads of pics this morning to get an idea of where I'm at and what to work on. They're all in my album but here's a few:



I've still got my bum and breasts are still big enough I think; my aim now is to consume maintenance calories as opposed to a deficit and push with the weights. I wants to build my legs, bum and abs. Today I'm finally going to sort out my training routine!!

Any training ideas would be very gratefully received!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Well I've had 4 days off from training and diet. I've had a big think about what it is I want to achieve and decided to now stop dropping fat. I've gone down 2 bra sizes which is enough!! Given that the aim is to look good for modelling lingerie for curvey women, I can't and shouldn't lose any more. I was a bit disheartended by my last picture because I don't think I looked soft enough, so just decided to feed myself up the past 4 days. Took loads of pics this morning to get an idea of where I'm at and what to work on. They're all in my album but here's a few:
> 
> View attachment 102713
> View attachment 102714
> ...


I agree about you stopping the weightloss. Losing anymore in my opinion will make you look too skinny.

Have you any idea on what you want your new training regime to consist of?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Today is a rest day so as the sun is out think ill take annabella to the park for a kick about.

Yesterdays session went well:

Saturday - shoulders

Seated shoulder press 4 x 12

Lateral DB raises 3 x 10

Face pulls 3 x 12

Tricep pushdowns 3 x 12

Skull crushers 3 x 10

I follow joseph donnelly on fb as i think he gives good advice and to be fair he responds to any questions i have. Ideally id love to obtain his physique. Got to set your sights high lol!

He posted about switching up your routines the other day. One of his suggestions was once a week to perform 100 reps of each exercise. For example my monday routine will be:

Monday - chest

Flat DB press x 100

Incline DB press x 100

Incline flyes x 100

Cable crossover / pec dec x 100

Dips x 100

Reps dont all have to be consecutively so after 20 i can go and do 20 other exercises. The plan is that once my workout has finished ive performed 100 of each. No doubt the doms on tuesday will be intense lol!

Maybe doing this is what i need to progress to the next level?

The mrs made homemade chicken and mushroom pie for tea which was spot on:










Salad might be classed as boring but i certainly enjoyed it!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Ahh tram, I didn't mean to insult your salads! I just wanted to make sure you enjoyed them. And you do so that's great.

That training is routine sounds similar to something that dtlv explained to me. I'll try to dig up the info and share it.

On my tablet at the mo but in short, I want my training routine to consist of a workout that will help build muscle and a tight core.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Ahh tram, I didn't mean to insult your salads! I just wanted to make sure you enjoyed them. And you do so that's great.
> 
> That training is routine sounds similar to something that dtlv explained to me. I'll try to dig up the info and share it.
> 
> On my tablet at the mo but in short, I want my training routine to consist of a workout that will help build muscle and a tight core.


Haha i know you never. Just said it to wind you up lol! Ive always enjoyed salad just been too lazy to incorporate it into my meals. Not anymore though. Im off to buy some some popeye food later!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

HAHAHAHA salad... it lettuce and a bit of tomato you cnut pmsl X


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> HAHAHAHA salad... it lettuce and a bit of tomato you cnut pmsl X


Technically a cheese salad with a side helping of pie lol!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> Technically a cheese salad with a side helping of pie lol!


Tyram i like you i think your cute hahaha !!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Tyram i like you i think your cute hahaha !!!


Im used to being called cute by fit women but dont blame you for digging me!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> Im used to being called cute by fit women but dont blame you for digging me!


come on bro lets not get all NOAUDI in here pmsl x


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Today has been a good rest day. Had a great time at the park playing football with bella. Bloody cold though!

This certainly warmed me back up:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Just on way to gym for my 100rep shoulder session. Should be interesting!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Have a good one!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Just on way to gym for my 100rep shoulder session. Should be interesting!


did u not just do shoulders on sat?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> did u not just do shoulders on sat?


Yeah my bad mate. Meant chest


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Just done my first 100 rep session and im proper fooked. Did the following:

Monday - chest

Flat DB press x 100

Incline DB press x 100

Incline flyes x 100

Cable crossover / pec dec x 100

Dips x 50

Could only manage a total of 50 dips. My triceps were on fire.

Wolfed down a tuna salad and protein shake.

Looking forward to doing the same again next tuesday for legs.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Just done my first 100 rep session and im proper fooked. Did the following:
> 
> Monday - chest
> 
> ...


what!?!?!?!?!?! 450reps?????!!!! :lol: musta hurt


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> what!?!?!?!?!?! 450reps?????!!!! :lol: musta hurt


Did them in 25 rep intervals. Gym was dead today so was able to stay on the same exercise until all reps were completed. I lowered the weight slightly to normal to ensure i reached the magical 100 number. The last 25 were hard but not sure if it was more a mental thing??

My pecs and triceps are tender now so god knows what they will be like tomorrow.

No idea if this shakeup will bear any extra fruit compared to normal routine but once a week wont do any harm i hope! Just getting desperate now to reveal a 2 pack let alone a 6 pack!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

My mate owed me a favour and got his hands on this bad boy. I know its not one of the best on the market but for free it goes great in one ofcmy spare rooms. With my exercise bike technically the room is now becoming a gym!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

The whole ofcmy upper body is aching like a mother fvcker after yesterdays 100 rep session. Honestly feels like ive been battered!

Just getting ready for legs day! Thanks fvck its not 100 rep day today lol!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> The whole ofcmy upper body is aching like a mother fvcker after yesterdays 100 rep session. Honestly feels like ive been battered!
> 
> Just getting ready for legs day! Thanks fvck its not 100 rep day today lol!


morning mate, what training program u following? (100rep per exercise thing)


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> morning mate, what training program u following? (100rep per exercise thing)


Following what you said about switching it up sometimes i did s bit of research and spoke to a few guys in the gym. They all agreed that doing the 100 rep session once a week for different body parts could be a great way to shock my system. Going off how my body feels today think they might be right!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Crazy session mate! Good work :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Following what you said about switching it up sometimes i did s bit of research and spoke to a few guys in the gym. They all agreed that doing the 100 rep session once a week for different body parts could be a great way to shock my system. Going off how my body feels today think they might be right!


ahh so ur gonna alternate the body part each week? so once a month per muscle group......makes sense tbf lol, ill have a read up and may even have a go myself :thumbup1:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> The whole ofcmy upper body is aching like a mother fvcker after yesterdays 100 rep session. Honestly feels like ive been battered!
> 
> Just getting ready for legs day! Thanks fvck its not 100 rep day today lol!


That's great!! Clearly did the job then!!

I just did circuits last night. I very nearly didn't go but I'm glad I motivated myself. Once I'm there it's fun. The lady running it also commented that I have 'beautiful posture' and can tell that I used to be a dancer and train outside of the class  Which was all nice feedback. I've always neglected my arms but in the circuits I can't escape it, which is good. I was told that I have defined arms but I know they're weak!! I'm anticipating DOMS tomorrow after the many dips I did.

I'm trying another circuits class next Thursday as well which sounds fun. Rest day today though which is needed really, I don't feel very well at all :crying: Just eating goodness today.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Decided to steal your idea to try keep motivated with health food


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Decided to steal your idea to try keep motivated with health food


is that curry sauce?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> is that curry sauce?


Nandos Garlic Sauce


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Nandos Garlic Sauce


i will be investing!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Decided to steal your idea to try keep motivated with health food


Looks very nice that mate!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> ahh so ur gonna alternate the body part each week? so once a month per muscle group......makes sense tbf lol, ill have a read up and may even have a go myself :thumbup1:


Yeah only going to do the 100 rep workout once a week. So ill do it on tuesday for legs next week. The following week it will be on thursdays workout. Even now my body is killing me.

Anybody any advice or tips to lose that final bit of stomach fat to reveal abs? I can clearly feel the definition but feel if i can just shed that last few pounds ill start to uncover them? Or do you guys still think im some way off yet? Weighed myself this morning and came in at 13.7lbs.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Yeah only going to do the 100 rep workout once a week. So ill do it on tuesday for legs next week. The following week it will be on thursdays workout. Even now my body is killing me.
> 
> Anybody any a*dvice or tips to lose that final bit of stomach fat* to reveal abs? I can clearly feel the definition but feel if i can just shed that last few pounds ill start to uncover them? Or do you guys still think im some way off yet? Weighed myself this morning and came in at 13.7lbs.


eat less than maintanence or train more.....simple as that im afraid. you'll get there mate its just the very last place youll lose it


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Anybody any advice or tips to lose that final bit of stomach fat to reveal abs?


Maybe try Fasted Cardio and HIIT at the same time, be warned its pretty harsh and I have been sick from it a few times lol.



JANIKvonD said:


> i will be investing!


Mate its definatly worth it, adds spice and garlic flavour, makes any meal interesting  Try get the Peri Peri salt too, I love boiled eggs sprinckled in it then add a little of the sauce! Its low in carbs too 



tyramhall said:


> Looks very nice that mate!


Cheers mate, it was so nice im going to have the same meal again tonight before work


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> eat less than maintanence or train more.....simple as that im afraid. you'll get there mate its just the very last place youll lose it


Hear what your saying mate. Dont think i can get anymore training in unless i sacrifice some rest days??


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Afterposting that I went to YouTube to catch up on some subscriptions and one of the new Strength Camp Videos is on this exact subject Tyram 

Hope it helps.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Maybe try Fasted Cardio and HIIT at the same time, be warned its pretty harsh and I have been sick from it a few times lol.
> 
> Mate its definatly worth it, adds spice and garlic flavour, makes any meal interesting  Try get the Peri Peri salt too, I love boiled eggs sprinckled in it then add a little of the sauce! Its low in carbs too
> 
> Cheers mate, it was so nice im going to have the same meal again tonight before work


Yeah i hsve been thinking about IF again for thd last few weeks before my holiday on the 14th January


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

@Katy .....im sorry (you'll know why soon enough). im so tempted to throw some good suggestions in there.....but as its new and ur trying to attract new folk i doupt youd see the funny side


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Last week:










This morning:










Still cant believe i looked like this in january:










obviously not much difference from last week. Feel up until now the weight has dropped off quite easily. Its true when they say those last few pounds are the hardest. Majority of fat is now located on the very lowest part of my stomach and around my hips. Looking at other members pics id have a guess that im approx 18-20% bf. not that it really matters.

Its just so frustrating knowing that im so close to seeing my abs. Its defo an obsession though!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

what a fuking difference mate! amazing


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> what a fuking difference mate! amazing


I thought i looked similar to last week but cheers for confidence boost


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> @Katy .....im sorry (you'll know why soon enough). im so tempted to throw some good suggestions in there.....but as its new and ur trying to attract new folk i doupt youd see the funny side


Are you planning on making any serious posts in there at all? Or do I need to ban you?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> Are you planning on making any serious posts in there at all? Or do I need to ban you?


i can make up a serious 1? pmsl. wheres the gallery?!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> i can make up a serious 1? pmsl. wheres the gallery?!


A serious one would be good! I'll soon be creating a page for men, to help them buy underwear for their women so any questions towards that would really help me out!

And the only gallery will be when I have the prototypes to model


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> A serious one would be good! I'll soon be creating a page for men, to help them buy underwear for their women so any questions towards that would really help me out!
> 
> And the only gallery will be when I have the prototypes to model


what if i pretend i wear womans underwear?......i could get sugestions on what best to stuff them with for that 'natural' look...


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> what if i pretend i wear womans underwear?......i could get sugestions on what best to stuff them with for that 'natural' look...


Anything that's underwear related is helpful, but any psots that I feel reflect badly will be deleted!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> Anything that's underwear related is helpful, but any psots that I feel reflect badly will be deleted!


http://www.bosomgalore.com/fit-2.asp

whats the most common shape?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> http://www.bosomgalore.com/fit-2.asp
> 
> whats the most common shape?


I don't know! Btw, my site isn't finished and that picture will be going!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> I don't know! Btw, my site isn't finished and that picture will be going!!


what picture? the 'meet the team' 1? a good 1 i recon


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> what picture? the 'meet the team' 1? a good 1 i recon


In the link you posted there's a picture of different shaped breasts.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> I don't know! Btw, my site isn't finished and that picture will be going!!





JANIKvonD said:


> what picture? the 'meet the team' 1? a good 1 i recon


is that u on the front page!?!?! :confused1: :w00t:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> In the link you posted there's a picture of different shaped breasts.


lol some of them are hillarious


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> is that u on the front page!?!?! :confused1: :w00t:


Nah. All images will be replaced over the next few months. It will be me on the homepage soon though


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> Nah. All images will be replaced over the next few months.* It will be me on the homepage soon though*


peps oot?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

@Katy ill get involved best i can to it. but im reluctant to stick up an avi......because the only ones iv got are gun shots :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> peps oot?


In a bra, given that that is what I'll be selling!  But you never know, I might model a quarter cup!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> In a bra, given that that is what I'll be selling!  But you never know, I might model a quarter cup!


have a rep lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

actually......wtf's a quarter cup


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> @Katy ill get involved best i can to it. but im reluctant to stick up an avi......because the only ones iv got are gun shots :lol:


One reason for my forum is to build up relevant content so I'm up for anyone asking related questions


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> actually......wtf's a quarter cup


They literally are a quarter cup:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> They literally are a quarter cup:
> 
> View attachment 103077


LMFAO....i near swallowed the pen im chewing on!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

+ u just gave me my first thread


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> LMFAO....i near swallowed the pen im chewing on!


Ha ha. I've never worn them but am sure that they are not practical in any way but Lorian and I were talking about them last night and thought that I should buy one to test it out...for business research of course!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> Ha ha. I've never worn them but am sure that they are not practical in any way but Lorian and I were talking about them last night and thought that I should buy one to test it out...for business research of course!


deffo!....& for ur forums sake get a pic up in the new thread i started.......that happens to be about 1/4 cup bras :lol:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> + u just gave me my first thread


Awesome!! You genuinely are helping me out!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> Awesome!! You genuinely are helping me out!!


yeh im a good cvnt like that lol.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> yeh im a good cvnt like that lol.


Indeed you are!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Website looking brilliant. Noticed janks had signed up. Let him be your first ban. Lets others know to not mess about lol!!!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Website looking brilliant. Noticed janks had signed up. Let him be your first ban. Lets others know to not mess about lol!!!


Thanks for the rep comment hun 

Janik's actually made some good posts! I need active members on there making relevant posts so I'm grateful!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Thanks for the rep comment hun
> 
> Janik's actually made some good posts! I need active members on there making relevant posts so I'm grateful!


Ill join up now


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Ill join up now


Ooo, thank you


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Had this for my tea. Used things up from my freezer so bit of a weird mix but tasted great!










Workout was good today:

Tuesday - legs

Squats 4 x 8

Leg press 3 x 15

Leg extension 3 x 10

Lunges 2 x 15

Lying leg curls 5 x 10

Standing calves 5 x 12

So glad its a rest day tomorrow. Body feels shattered tonight!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank god its a rest day today. Woke up this morning with severe doms. Is it normal to get it this long after???? Even had a hot bath to try and help ease it!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

@Katy is 36EE a size?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Thank god its a rest day today. Woke up this morning with severe doms. Is it normal to get it this long after???? Even had a hot bath to try and help ease it!


i fukin love the doms


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Thank god its a rest day today. Woke up this morning with severe doms. Is it normal to get it this long after???? Even had a hot bath to try and help ease it!


That's what the 'D' stands for hun...'delayed'.



JANIKvonD said:


> @Katy is 36EE a size?


EE is generally not a recognised size...they shoot up from E to F. Why do you ask?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Well I've set my outlook to send an autoreply stating that I'm unavailable for 2 days!  I might finally get some peace and be able to actually get some work done!!

I probably won't do any core work today despite my original plans. I've been feeling unwell for a few days and can only assume I've been battling some sort of bug...it's getting me down as well; been feeling quite low. So my plan is to just take it easy, eat healthy food and keep warm  whislt cracking on with work.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> That's what the 'D' stands for hun...'delayed'.
> 
> EE is generally not a recognised size...they shoot up from E to F. Why do you ask?


because im making up my burd has big t!ts for the sake of ur forum and ur asking me what fukin size she is !! :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> because im making up my burd has big t!ts for the sake of ur forum and ur asking me what fukin size she is !! :lol:


and is ElisaS you lol?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> because im making up my burd has big t!ts for the sake of ur forum and ur asking me what fukin size she is !! :lol:





JANIKvonD said:


> and is ElisaS you lol?


and iv just noticed the background of ur forum (purple victorian style flowery thing) is the same as my wallpaper in my living room :huh:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> because im making up my burd has big t!ts for the sake of ur forum and ur asking me what fukin size she is !! :lol:


DO you have a girlfriend?



JANIKvonD said:


> and is ElisaS you lol?


Of course she is! :laugh: I have to get some dialogue going to get content in  Not even my own sister has joined to help me out! Where's the support!! :crying:



JANIKvonD said:


> and iv just noticed the background of ur forum (purple victorian style flowery thing) is the same as my wallpaper in my living room :huh:


Ha ha...your membership was obviously meant to be  I haven't finished customising the forum by the way...I'll be finishing it tomorrow...it's quite difficult!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> and is ElisaS you lol?


Sure i recognise your avatar pic lol


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> DO you have a girlfriend?
> 
> Of course she is! :laugh: I have to get some dialogue going to get content in  Not even my own sister has joined to help me out! Where's the support!! :crying:
> 
> Ha ha...your membership was obviously meant to be  I haven't finished customising the forum by the way...I'll be finishing it tomorrow...it's quite difficult!


Im an active poster!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> DO you have a girlfriend?
> 
> yes i actually do (hard to believe i know  )
> 
> ...


u got urself with the 1/4 cup bra on for the homepage?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Im an active poster!


Just opened the forum now  Thank you!!! :clap:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Sure i recognise your avatar pic lol


iv no shame mate


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> u got urself with the 1/4 cup bra on for the homepage?


Nope! I'll order one though through the business for research but I have a hunch that unless your breasts are rock solid and fake, they'll just form a horrible shape!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> Nope! I'll order one though through the business for research but I have a hunch that unless your breasts are rock solid and fake, they'll just form a horrible shape!


we'll be the judge mate :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:
 

> Anybody any advice or tips to lose that final bit of stomach fat to reveal abs? I can clearly feel the definition but feel if i can just shed that last few pounds ill start to uncover them? Or do you guys still think im some way off yet? Weighed myself this morning and came in at 13.7lbs.


What weighted work do you do for core/abs mate?

When we look at building up a muscle group we hit it with bigger weights don't we....... do the same with those 6/8 muscles you want to see 

Does the fat on your tummy feel lose or stubborn?

If it's lose I think you've done what you can to shed BF and your body is just playing catchup so it will disperse over time - that's rapid weight loss for you 

If its stubborn then look at the food again, it's obvious your training is fine etc.

Drop all the cooking sauces and condiments from meals and really look at clean cals.

Don't forget how far you've come mate!! Your body is still playing catchup.

Abs for January, fcuk em lol. Who wants abs at the height of winter?

Abs for may/june - that sounds better


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> What weighted work do you do for core/abs mate?
> 
> When we look at building up a muscle group we hit it with bigger weights don't we....... do the same with those 6/8 muscles you want to see
> 
> ...


Cheers for the reply mate.

Just feel if i dont get any abs for the 14th jan then ive failed lol. Sounds weird but the whole fitness thing is on my mind 24/7.

I dont do any exercises for abs as ive just been concentrating on training other body parts and stripping fat. The fat itself over my abs isnt that thick as i can feel all the ridges of my abs i just cant bloody see them!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Cheers for the reply mate.
> 
> Just feel if i dont get any abs for the 14th jan then ive failed lol. Sounds weird but the whole fitness thing is on my mind 24/7.
> 
> I dont do any exercises for abs as ive just been concentrating on training other body parts and stripping fat. The fat itself over my abs isnt that thick as i can feel all the ridges of my abs i just cant bloody see them!


I understand what you mean mate. I've always set weight goals, but never a time frame and before I knew it I was there 

Crack on with some weighted ab work mate, smash your abs and oblique's and they'll come.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> I understand what you mean mate. I've always set weight goals, but never a time frame and before I knew it I was there
> 
> Crack on with some weighted ab work mate, smash your abs and oblique's and they'll come.


Yeah will do mate. Im tempted to incorporate some HIIT a couple of times a week leading upto my holiday. Ill see where i am with weightloss when i weigh myself on sunday morning.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Got a busy day with work today so am up early preparing things for 2 meetings that ive got later with some clients. Also doing it early means i can still get to the gym this morning. Its back and biceps day today!

Woke up with a craving for fish fingers so satisfied it with this bad boy!










Even put some spinnach on it to get my greens in lol!

We put up our xmas tree yesterday. No fake crap in my house! Check this out:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Very pleased to see the spinach! 

I've beeen feeling ill for days and as a result eaten too much fatty stuff. Clean diet today! Smoothie for breakfast, homemade chicken and veg soup for lunch and then not sure about dinner yet. Gonna do legs today consisting of lower weight and higher reps. Then a fast day tomrrow.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Very pleased to see the spinach!
> 
> I've beeen feeling ill for days and as a result eaten too much fatty stuff. Clean diet today! Smoothie for breakfast, homemade chicken and veg soup for lunch and then not sure about dinner yet. Gonna do legs today consisting of lower weight and higher reps. Then a fast day tomrrow.


Glad your feeling better. I get a free flu jab because of my daughters condition so hopefully it will stop me getting too ill especially over xmas!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Glad your feeling better. I get a free flu jab because of my daughters condition so hopefully it will stop me getting too ill especially over xmas!


Well I woudn't say I'm feeling better! Been feeling rough for over a week but I can't afford to be ill! My immune system is stronger than it was when drinking though so I should be fine 

I used to get the flu jab when working in the NHS...gotta go it alone this year!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Despite being up mega early i had a great session in the gym:

Thursday - back and biceps

Deadlifts 4 x 8

Bent over rows 3 x 12

Pullups any grip 3 x failure

Wide grip pulldowns 3 x 10

Seated rows 3 x 10

Barbell curls 3 x 12

Hammer curls 3 x 10

Got home and decided to go for a quick run round the block. Only did 3.5m but lived being out in the snow!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

riddled with germs in here! paul......uv blocked urself in with ur tree lol


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> riddled with germs in here! paul......uv blocked urself in with ur tree lol


Haha. Its a 2 way storage cupboard so dont need to use the door.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Just rustled up this:

Chicken, quorn burgers, beans, spinnach leaves and tomato!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Todays a rest day but as im really pushing hard to cut body fat i went for an early morning 5mile run.

Had a nice tuna omelette afterwards and packed a nice chicken salad for dinner.

Think i will also do 20mins HIIT on my exercise bike later on. Im also considering buying a rower and a treadmill for my 'home gym' lol.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Todays a rest day but as im really pushing hard to cut body fat i went for an early morning 5mile run.
> 
> Had a nice tuna omelette afterwards and packed a nice chicken salad for dinner.
> 
> Think i will also do 20mins HIIT on my exercise bike later on. Im also considering buying a rower and a treadmill for my 'home gym' lol.


So it's not a rest day then! :laugh:

It's a fast day for me so no training. And taking my measruemnts tomorrow..I'm fearing some weight gain so we'll see.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> So it's not a rest day then! :laugh:
> 
> It's a fast day for me so no training. And taking my measruemnts tomorrow..I'm fearing some weight gain so we'll see.


Haha. Its a rest from doing weights lol.

I doubt you have put weight on. Do you feel you have?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Haha. Its a rest from doing weights lol.
> 
> I doubt you have put weight on. Do you feel you have?


I only exercised on Monday and haven't stuck to my diet so it's very possible. But if I have then I can't have gained much so should be easy to pull it back in  Just need to get my focus back...which can be hard when stressed!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> I only exercised on Monday and haven't stuck to my diet so it's very possible. But if I have then I can't have gained much so should be easy to pull it back in  Just need to get my focus back...which can be hard when stressed!


You'll like this mate


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Janik ffs, I am starting to get desperate for s&s sauce lol.

Grubs looking good Tyram mate.

Tree is looking good, but how ya gonna get out of the room now? ;-D


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Janik ffs, I am starting to get desperate for s&s sauce lol.
> 
> Grubs looking good Tyram mate.
> 
> Tree is looking good, but how ya gonna get out of the room now? ;-D


hehehehe  i love posting bulking food


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2012)

Looking good so far for both of you, but can I ask tryam, whats with the Quorn? Its truly the work of satan that stuff!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Janik ffs, I am starting to get desperate for s&s sauce lol.
> 
> Grubs looking good Tyram mate.
> 
> Tree is looking good, but how ya gonna get out of the room now? ;-D


Its a 2 way storage cupboard so we use the other door lol


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Dave said:


> Looking good so far for both of you, but can I ask tryam, whats with the Quorn? Its truly the work of satan that stuff!


Good to see you in here!

Haha. Actually mate the burgers are quite nice. Only got them as they were on offer.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Been flat out today with a client that has watched grand designs and thinks he can have the same despite living in a semi detached house! Hate that programme with a passion!

Got an early morning workout in:

Saturday - shoulders

Seated shoulder press 4 x 12

Lateral DB raises 3 x 10

Face pulls 3 x 12

Tricep pushdowns 3 x 12

Skull crushers 3 x 10

Only just got back in from a 4mile run. For mile 2 and 4 i did intermittent sprints between lamposts. Proper fvcked me up!

Quickly rustled this up:










Wholewheat pasta with mince beef, tinned tomatoes, beans and spinnach leaves!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Lovely looking grub. Ought to stir that pasta n sauce together before serving though ;-D

The lamp post sprints are a good idea.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Lovely looking grub. Ought to stir that pasta n sauce together before serving though ;-D
> 
> The lamp post sprints are a good idea.


For some reason i always serve it seperate but then mix it together when eating!

The sprints are killers mate. Feels great afterwards!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Today is a rest day from the gym. Just been for an early morning run. Did 5miles in the rain. Legs were stiff from yesterdays HIIT sprints so decided to do steady state.

Just had this for breakfast:










Weighed in this morning at 13.5. Not much difference in picture from the start of the week. Feel leaner so thats a positive!










5 weeks today ill be making my way to a hotel near manchester airport before flying on the monday. If i can try and lose 2-4lbs a week then i might be lucky to see a couple of abs.

Either way, atleast i wont feel ashamed to take my top off on the beach now!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Looking good mate. Shorts (snigger) hehehe. Nice brekkie, I got chicken, rice n peas, thinking of liquidizing it to just get it down.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Looking good in your pic tyram! Awesome progress! You're definatly getting more lean!

Did measurements and weigh in yesterday: gained half a lb and lost half an inch off my hips...so maybe I gained some muscle given that my measurements were the same with a decrease in size aroud my hips.

Online christmas shopping today! We got our tree yesterday which is sitting outside until we bring it in to decorate next weekend.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> Looking good mate. Shorts (snigger) hehehe. Nice brekkie, I got chicken, rice n peas, thinking of liquidizing it to just get it down.


They are my pj bottoms!

How many calories are you on a day? Are you struggling to get large amounts of food down? Must have been a difficult concept to get your head around considering how long you have been cutting down!



Katy said:


> Looking good in your pic tyram! Awesome progress! You're definatly getting more lean!
> 
> Did measurements and weigh in yesterday: gained half a lb and lost half an inch off my hips...so maybe I gained some muscle given that my measurements were the same with a decrease in size aroud my hips.
> 
> Online christmas shopping today! We got our tree yesterday which is sitting outside until we bring it in to decorate next weekend.


Cheers katy. My gf says she can see a huge difference but as always im not too sure lol.

What present are you buying me?? Ill pm you my address!

Considering what i weigh now does anybody have any idea what weight i need to get near to see abs? Im just concerned that if i try and lose too much weight for my holiday i might look anorexic.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Today is a rest day from the gym. Just been for an early morning run. Did 5miles in the rain. Legs were stiff from yesterdays HIIT sprints so decided to do steady state.
> 
> Just had this for breakfast:
> 
> ...


Never be ashamed to take your top off mate, you've done brilliant!

Do I see ribs??

Nice PJ's


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

hey tyram get some meat on them bones now bro... you can train a 6 pack into that body now your lean enough looking to me !!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> hey tyram get some meat on them bones now bro... you can train a 6 pack into that body now your lean enough looking to me !!!


Exactly my point mate.

Time to shake the diet up I think 

Smash the core and weighted ab sessions!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Cheers for the comments. Yeah they are my ribs lol. Never knew i had any!

So what do you think i need to be doing now? A clean bulk?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> So what do you think i need to be doing now? A clean bulk?


Yes 

Which is hard given the time of the year.

I'd set yourself up with 4/5 weeks of clean bulking; chicken, beef, rice and potatoes.

First meal being a oat and whey shake, last meal being whey with PB.

Anything in between, meat, carb source and veggies 

Lay off any type of sauces for chicken or pasta's etc.

Up until your holiday plan those cheat days in to look forward to something lol

Still enjoy Xmas mate!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Yes
> 
> Which is hard given the time of the year.
> 
> ...


Just going to be hard getting my head round eating so much food lol!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Just going to be hard getting my head round eating so much food lol!


You'll be surprised how quickly you become hungry eating clean calories.

Just set up week 1 as 10% more calories then go from there.

Ignore the scales for a couple of weeks, go by the mirror 

Jump into @flinty90 journal. 1kg in weight difference but look at the pictures for how his body has changed.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> You'll be surprised how quickly you become hungry eating clean calories.
> 
> Just set up week 1 as 10% more calories then go from there.
> 
> ...


Will do mate. Didnt realise he's posted some new pics


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Will do mate. Didnt realise he's posted some new pics


Probably have to go back a few pages lol.

Only went up yesterday


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Had some left over pasta for breakfast about 7.30am. Just got back from this mornings session:

Monday - chest

Flat DB press 4 x 12

Incline DB press 3 x 12

Incline flyes 3 x 15

Cable crossover / pec dec 2 x 8

Dips 3 x failure

Once again dips killed me. Feels great afterwards when they are still burning.

On the way out i could swear this machine was calling my name:










Never used it before but after what @roblet said i decided to hammer it. Managed 100 crunches in 4 sets. Abs are now killing lol!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

@tyram.

Not allowed to discuss my exact food macros, however I am now clean bulking under Flintys direction, with his training program. I am one week into it doing both training and diet, been learning his way of training for about four weeks, third leg session was tonight, I can already see differences in my legs from my pictures. I'll make no bones about it, the workouts are utterly brutal. Doing it his way takes you back to the start, all the weights I was lifting are down about 50-80%, but they soon start coming back up, but with excellent form and improved "rip". Ive had doms in places I didnt know I had lol.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

George-Bean said:


> @tyram.
> 
> Not allowed to discuss my exact food macros, however I am now clean bulking under Flintys direction, with his training program. I am one week into it doing both training and diet, been learning his way of training for about four weeks, third leg session was tonight, I can already see differences in my legs from my pictures. I'll make no bones about it, the workouts are utterly brutal. Doing it his way takes you back to the start, all the weights I was lifting are down about 50-80%, but they soon start coming back up, but with excellent form and improved "rip". Ive had doms in places I didnt know I had lol.


Just got in from work and im knackered. Ive got my 100 rep leg day tomoz. Im looking forward to it but dreading the pain the day after lol.

Im giving @flinty90 a ring tomorrow to pick his brains about a diet etc... He's no doubt going to regret giving me his number lol! Top offer though by a top bloke!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Setting off soon for the 100 rep leg session. Slightly nervous about it but realise it will be great to push my body all the way. Decided i need some proper fuel for the workout so just had wholegrain pasta and lean mince beef with beans and tinned tomatoes:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

paul...katy, hows it all?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> paul...katy, hows it all?


I've slacked the past 7 days and so need to get back to it today. Stress and workload has gotten the better of me but I've been giving msyelf a good talking to!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> I've slacked the past 7 days and so need to get back to it today. Stress and workload has gotten the better of me but I've been *giving msyelf a good talking to*!


what did u say?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> what did u say?


Ha ha...telling msyelf how I'll look if I stop training i.e.flabby! And that all my effort will have been a waste of effort if I just let it slack now. And most importantly...I don't want to be the fat one at Christmas!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> Ha ha...telling msyelf how I'll look if I stop training i.e.flabby! And that all my effort will have been a waste of effort if I just let it slack now. And most importantly...I don't want to be the fat one at Christmas!!


haha. good talk then! 2 weeks today!!!....get all the little extra cardio u can in.....yes im being a dirty cvnt again. way to check in on my bosom fans


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Ha ha...telling msyelf how I'll look if I stop training i.e.flabby! And that all my effort will have been a waste of effort if I just let it slack now. And most importantly...I don't want to be the fat one at Christmas!!


As if you'd be the fat one lol!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Todays session was traumatic. The gym was busy this morning ehich made the session longer but today i did the 100 rep leg session. As last week, i reduced weights accordingly to ensure i could get all the required reps in:

Tuesday - legs

Squats 100

Leg press 100

Leg extension 100

Weighted Lunges 100

Lying leg curls 100

Standing calves 100

The weighted lunges nearly killed me and i was sweating as if id done 30mins on a cross trainer! Only recently got in from work and i honestly feel wrecked. Already my overall body is killing me so tomorrow morning is going to be interesting. Thank god its a rest day!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> As if you'd be the fat one lol!


You haven't seen Lorian's sisters! Seriously, I feel like a right heffer around them. I'm not the only one, our friend said she feels the same around them. But this year I want to feel just as pretty!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

That's some good going tyram!! Nice one!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> You haven't seen Lorian's sisters! Seriously, I feel like a right heffer around them. I'm not the only one, our friend said she feels the same around them. But this year I want to feel just as pretty!


Having seen their pics on fb i dont think you have any issues on the pretty front (said in a non weirdo way lol).


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Having seen their pics on fb i dont think you have any issues on the pretty front (said in a non weirdo way lol).


As soon as I posted I realised that you must have seen them on facebook. Ah well, thanks for the assurance


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Im about to embark on a new direction regarding my diet. Having spoken to @flinty90 ive decided to base my daily intake on:

protein 200g per day

carbs 180g per day

fats at no more than 70g per day

2700cals daily

Im happy with my weekly workouts and intensity and especially now that ive introduced the weekly 100rep sessions which i think will freshen up my workouts and give my body a weekly shock to keep it guessing.

I think the hardest thing i will have to face will be the psychological aspect as to eating alot more food albeit clean food.

Its clear by everybodies comments that ive probably cut down enough and need to start building muscle. Ive accepted its going to take longer to get my abs with the fitness model body type look compared to continuing to cut down until they appear.

Im proud that ive completed the first part of my journey to shed the flab and now look forward to the next stage even though im apprehensive lol!

If anybody has any suggestion of pre workout meals / post workout meals etc.... please shout them out.

Im going to spend the next few days doing research on my new diet and am starting it on monday.

My only cheat meal from now until my holiday will be xmas day and ive decided to cut out any alcohol over the festive period. It may sound drastic but i dont ever do anything half hearted so its either 100% or nothing lol!

Any suggestions or advice will be great!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Im about to embark on a new direction regarding my diet. Having spoken to @flinty90 ive decided to base my daily intake on:
> 
> protein 200g per day
> 
> ...


Excellent news mate!

Will you use myfitnesspal for your intake log?

I would just for the first week or so just to get a rough idea on how you get to the 2700 cals 

Pre workout depends on when you train imo. But whey and oats an hour before is good 

Post workout I tend to have a shake immediately, then a meal within an hour of this.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Excellent news mate!
> 
> Will you use myfitnesspal for your intake log?
> 
> ...


Yeah ill use myfitnesspal to log it all. Had a look last night at food amounts and its scary!

Just hope i dont start getting fat again


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Yeah ill use myfitnesspal to log it all. Had a look last night at food amounts and its scary!
> 
> Just hope i dont start getting fat again


Eat sh1t look sh1t 

Which you aren't doing, so you'll be fine mate


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Eat sh1t look sh1t
> 
> Which you aren't doing, so you'll be fine mate


Hope so mate!

It goes against everything ive done this year so is defo a head banger but after all the research ive done i know it has to be done if i want that extra bit of size.

Do i need to change my diet for non training days or keep it all the same?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Hope so mate!
> 
> It goes against everything ive done this year so is defo a head banger but after all the research ive done i know it has to be done if i want that extra bit of size.
> 
> Do i need to change my diet for non training days or keep it all the same?


I would mate, I'd lower the carbs. I'm not sure what Flinty did tbh.

I lower mine by around a 3rd on a rest day.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Ill do as you've sai and lower on rest days. Ill probably stick to my new plan and see how my body reacts. The first sign of gaining fat and ill tweak carbs each time. It will be good to notice a slight difference in 5 weeks


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Ill do as you've sai and lower on rest days. Ill probably stick to my new plan and see how my body reacts. The first sign of gaining fat and ill tweak carbs each time. It will be good to notice a slight difference in 5 weeks


Keep at it for a good 4 weeks mate and I'm sure you'll find your feet with it.

Clean cals are easy to consume so don't worry about the amount of meals each day


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Hope so mate!
> 
> It goes against everything ive done this year so is defo a head banger but after all the research ive done i know it has to be done if i want that extra bit of size.
> 
> Do i need to change my diet for non training days or keep it all the same?


Well you ended up getting your head around rest days which you now seem to like so I'm sure the same will happen with a diet change. I can totally appreciate your apprehension about eating more but I think it's great that you're doing it...your body needs feeding now!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I managed to get on top of exercise yesterday; did legs, core and cardio. I'm a tad sore today and will no doubt have DOMS tomorrow which is all a good sign. I'm trying out a new circuits tomorrow with an ex army guy which will hopefully be a nice change 

As soon as I exercised I became more strict on diet again which is good!! Can't go getting fat before Christmas now!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> I managed to get on top of exercise yesterday; did legs, core and cardio. I'm a tad sore today and will no doubt have DOMS tomorrow which is all a good sign. I'm trying out a new circuits tomorrow with an ex army guy which will hopefully be a nice change
> 
> As soon as I exercised I became more strict on diet again which is good!! Can't go getting fat before Christmas now!!


Good to see you back at it. Cant have you slacking otherwise ill start to chill out as well!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Just popped out to buy a few bits. Even bought some electronic food scales!!!!!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Having seen their pics on fb i dont think you have any issues on the pretty front (said in a non weirdo way lol).





Katy said:


> As soon as I posted I realised that you must have seen them on facebook. Ah well, thanks for the assurance


lets see thum then!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Having seen their pics on fb i dont think you have any issues on the pretty front (said in a non weirdo way lol).





tyramhall said:


> Im about to embark on a new direction regarding my diet. Having spoken to @flinty90 ive decided to base my daily intake on:
> 
> protein 200g per day
> 
> ...


whyheyyy!!! i LOVE winter....every1 gets the bulk bug  lets build some fukin musculeesss


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> lets see thum then!


I'm not sure Lorian would want his sisters' faces shown on UK-M!! Tinytom already has his eye on them!! :laugh:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Tyram . email sent mate ...


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> Im about to embark on a new direction regarding my diet. Having spoken to @flinty90 ive decided to base my daily intake on:
> 
> *protein 200g per day*
> 
> ...


those figures dont add up mate emailed you the correct macros them macros only give you about 2100 cals per day X you need more


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Following a few emails from @flinty90 this is what my training day and diet will look like:

240 - 260 grams protein per day

190 - 210 carbs per day

and fats is constant at about 60 - 85 grams per day ....

this is total works out at between 2600 - 2800 calories per day

Going off a website calculator my maintenance is 2535 calories

I wont go into exact quantities out of respect for flinty but the pictures below give you a rough idea of meal sizes and times to suit my early morning training sessions:

1. Pre workout meal 8am - oats and protein shake










2. Gym - 9am.

3. Post workout meal 10am - rice or sweet potato with chicken or beef and veg










4. Meal 3 1pm - oats, dried fruit and protein shake










5. Meal 4 3pm - rice or sweet potato with chicken or beef etc...










6. Meal 5 (same as meal 4 but will have either beef, steak or salmon instead of chicken) 7pm

7. Pre bed meal 10pm - protein shake and peanut butter

Its the first time ive ever bulked clean lol so all the above may get slightly tweaked if i start putting on too much fat etc..

Just want to say thanks again to @flinty90 for the massive help he's been and the information he has freely given to me. Without doubt its guys like him that make uk-muscle what it is today!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I find those four token bits of grape quite funny! :laugh: I bet you'll be happier eating more - I'm sure your body is craving it given the amount you put into your training!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Following a few emails from @flinty90 this is what my training day and diet will look like:
> 
> 240 - 260 grams protein per day
> 
> ...


Eat eat eat!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> I find those four token bits of grape quite funny! :laugh: I bet you'll be happier eating more - I'm sure your body is craving it given the amount you put into your training!


Haha. Did it to get dried fruit quota in lol! Apart from xmas day meal im going to be super strict with the diet flinty gave me and hopefully ill start to pack on some muscle. Its bloody daunting though the thought of eating all that food! Atleast i know its super clean and healthy!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Eat eat eat!


It will feel thats what i do all day!! All year ive been on a massive cut, now im stuffing my face!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Haha. Did it to get dried fruit quota in lol! Apart from xmas day meal im going to be super strict with the diet flinty gave me and hopefully ill start to pack on some muscle. Its bloody daunting though the thought of eating all that food! Atleast i know its super clean and healthy!


You'll get used to it hun. I doubt it'll be long before you notice the benefits


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> It will feel thats what i do all day!! All year ive been on a massive cut, now im stuffing my face!


Lol. You'll enjoy it!

I do 

My biggest problem at the moment is storage at a decent temp when out at work - hence blending the meals up lol


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

meal 2 9am....u haven wrote what u have....but i take it, it's a PWO shake?

i lol'd @ "oats with dried fruit" then a pic of oats and a few grapes :lol:

looks good mate although too many shakes for my liking, certanily MUCH better than a day of they ****in quark burgers 

keep it up bud


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> meal 2 9am....u haven wrote what u have....but i take it, it's a PWO shake?
> 
> i lol'd @ "oats with dried fruit" then a pic of oats and a few grapes :lol:
> 
> ...


Meal 1 is my pre workout meal 8am

Gym 9am

Meal 2 is my post workout meal 10am

Meal 3 is at 1pm

Meal 4 is at 3pm

Meal 5 is at 7pm

Meal 6 is pre bed at 10pm

The number 2 didnt mean meal 2. I used numbers to break down my day if that makes sense?? Number 2 is me going to the gym at 9am.

Its weird never feeling hungry during the day!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Meal 1 is my pre workout meal 8am
> 
> Gym 9am
> 
> ...


so 3 shakes a day, and none of them are PWO?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> so 3 shakes a day, and none of them are PWO?


1 is my pre workout meal at 8am, 1 at 1pm with oats and 1 pre bed at 10pm.

Post workout meal at 10am is solid food.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> 1 is my pre workout meal at 8am, 1 at 1pm with oats and 1 pre bed at 10pm.
> 
> Post workout meal at 10am is solid food.


Yeh I understood it bud, fair doo's.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Hows it gone today Tyram ??


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Hows it gone today Tyram ??


Today has gone well. Had a great session in the gym:

Thursday - back and biceps

Deadlifts 4 x 8

Bent over rows 3 x 12

Pullups any grip 3 x failure

Wide grip pulldowns 3 x 10

Seated rows 3 x 10

Barbell curls 3 x 12

Hammer curls 3 x 10

Not sure if it was due to eating beforehand but felt i had more strength and power??

It has been a bit strange eating all the food during the day. Not once have i felt hungry lol!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> Today has gone well. Had a great session in the gym:
> 
> Thursday - back and biceps
> 
> ...


use the power of the food bro. smash that body into pieces in the gym, get that mucle packed on ,, good lad


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> use the power of the food bro. smash that body into pieces in the gym, get that mucle packed on ,, good lad


Well i dont think my effort in the gym will let me down mate.

Meant to ask, have you any thoughts what meals i should have on rest days?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> Well i dont think my effort in the gym will let me down mate.
> 
> Meant to ask, have you any thoughts what meals i should have on rest days?


Same . just drop oats and whey on non training days in your pre workout meal. or obviously your second oat and whey meal .... everything else stays in


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Todays a rest day.

Getting good at pre-preparing my food:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Had a great session this morning in the gym:

Saturday - shoulders

Seated shoulder press 4 x 12

Lateral DB raises 3 x 10

Face pulls 3 x 12

Tricep pushdowns 3 x 12

Skull crushers 3 x 10

Really do think eating all this extra food is giving me more strength in the gym!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> Had a great session this morning in the gym:
> 
> Saturday - shoulders
> 
> ...


of course it is bro, you gotta fuel the machine ...


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> of course it is bro, you gotta fuel the machine ...


Iys only afterwards that things like this become obvious mate. As ive been on a year long cut and have done so many fasted workouts its a great feeling having this extra energy!!!!

Ive 4 weeks to go till holiday so lets see if i can make any small gains by then!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> Iys only afterwards that things like this become obvious mate. As ive been on a year long cut and have done so many fasted workouts its a great feeling having this extra energy!!!!
> 
> Ive 4 weeks to go till holiday so lets see if i can make any small gains by then!


fcuk small gains were gonna make good gains !!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Apologies for lack of update today. Had some really bad news.

This morning i got up at 6am to take my dog for his walk and he'd passed away at some point during the night. Feel like ive lost a family member. Vets said as he was a minature jack russell they only tend to live short lives (5-10years). I know its just a dog to some people but to me he was far more than that.










RIP Jack.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Iys only afterwards that things like this become obvious mate. As ive been on a year long cut and have done so many fasted workouts its a great feeling having this extra energy!!!!
> 
> Ive 4 weeks to go till holiday so lets see if i can make any small gains by then!


I'm looking forward to seeing the benefits of finally fueling your body!



tyramhall said:


> Apologies for lack of update today. Had some really bad news.
> 
> This morning i got up at 6am to take my dog for his walk and he'd passed away at some point during the night. Feel like ive lost a family member. Vets said as he was a minature jack russell they only tend to live short lives (5-10years). I know its just a dog to some people but to me he was far more than that.
> 
> RIP Jack.


I can relate hun. I remember when one of my cats was hit by car aged 3. I still cried about it 2 years later! It sounds like he died peacefully in his comfy home though  That's something to be grateful for


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

RIP Jack.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Poor Jack... bless mate, hope you are able to get your head right and stick with it all .. not nice when that happens, im dreading my little dog passing away.. she has heard so many of my secrets and moans lol ...

chin up bro !!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Poor Jack... bless mate, hope you are able to get your head right and stick with it all .. not nice when that happens, im dreading my little dog passing away.. she has heard so many of my secrets and moans lol ...
> 
> chin up bro !!!


Your dog is awesome though bless her!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Your dog is awesome though bless her!


im sure little jack was awesome too bro x


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> im sure little jack was awesome too bro x


I'm sure he was mate :beer:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Cheers for the messages everybody. Feels like im going from one thing to another at the minute.

Today has been a really sad day. Picked up jack from the vets so we can bury him. One of the fishing syndicates im a member of the landowner and committe have given me permission to bury him there tomorrow. He used to love walking round it and i was quite touched when they rang up and offered.

Just need to try and get my head straight now.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Cheers for the messages everybody. Feels like im going from one thing to another at the minute.
> 
> Today has been a really sad day. Picked up jack from the vets so we can bury him. One of the fishing syndicates im a member of the landowner and committe have given me permission to bury him there tomorrow. He used to love walking round it and i was quite touched when they rang up and offered.
> 
> Just need to try and get my head straight now.


That's good of them to offer that to you


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> That's good of them to offer that to you


Yeah its a great gesture. Not even sure who they found out off.

Cant wait for 2013. 2012 has been a year to forget.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Yeah its a great gesture. Not even sure who they found out off.
> 
> Cant wait for 2013. 2012 has been a year to forget.


I feel the same hun


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

2012 hasn't been good to a few of us.

chins up folks and look forward to a great 2013


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> Yeah its a great gesture. Not even sure who they found out off.
> 
> Cant wait for 2013. 2012 has been a year to forget.


Hey come on mate dont talk like that ... 2012 has had its downs but also had a lot of potitives for you aswell . please dont pass any time of your life off bro.. its all about learning and these things that come to test us will always be there no matter whether its last year 10 years ago or in years to come...

thats not good talk IMO whatever happens will define you as a person and build your character mate.. embrace absolutely everything (theres my wisdom for the day) lol XX


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Hey come on mate dont talk like that ... 2012 has had its downs but also had a lot of potitives for you aswell . please dont pass any time of your life off bro.. its all about learning and these things that come to test us will always be there no matter whether its last year 10 years ago or in years to come...
> 
> thats not good talk IMO whatever happens will define you as a person and build your character mate.. embrace absolutely everything (theres my wisdom for the day) lol XX


I totally get where your coming from and I certainly wouldnh't wish the past 12 months away, but I am also glad that they're behind me. It's been a cruicial year for me but it was hard work...I want to the reap the benenfits of that next year! I sort of thought that's what tyram meant too.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Hey come on mate dont talk like that ... 2012 has had its downs but also had a lot of potitives for you aswell . please dont pass any time of your life off bro.. its all about learning and these things that come to test us will always be there no matter whether its last year 10 years ago or in years to come...
> 
> thats not good talk IMO whatever happens will define you as a person and build your character mate.. embrace absolutely everything (theres my wisdom for the day) lol XX





Katy said:


> I totally get where your coming from and I certainly wouldnh't wish the past 12 months away, but I am also glad that they're behind me. It's been a cruicial year for me but it was hard work...I want to the reap the benenfits of that next year! I sort of thought that's what tyram meant too.


Yeah didn't mean it to come across in a negative way. 2012 has been one of the hardest in my life and suppose I'm a stronger person for it. It would just be good if god gives me a little break now!

Another way I look at it is that 2012 was the year that I decided to do something about how I looked!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> Yeah didn't mean it to come across in a negative way. 2012 has been one of the hardest in my life and suppose I'm a stronger person for it. It would just be good if god gives me a little break now!
> 
> Another way I look at it is that 2012 was the year that I decided to do something about how I looked!


exactly and you have done fcukin awesomely, so hooray for 2012, and bring on 2013 bro x


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> exactly and you have done fcukin awesomely, so hooray for 2012, and bring on 2013 bro x


You are defo right mate. End of the day things happen for a reason and I've got to keep moving forward!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> You are defo right mate. End of the day things happen for a reason and I've got to keep moving forward!


like a fcukin tank bro !!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> You are defo right mate. End of the day things happen for a reason and I've got to keep moving forward!


Everything certainly happens for a reason mate 

Onwards and upwards :beer:


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

flinty90 said:


> Hey come on mate dont talk like that ... 2012 has had its downs but also had a lot of potitives for you aswell . please dont pass any time of your life off bro.. its all about learning and these things that come to test us will always be there no matter whether its last year 10 years ago or in years to come...
> 
> thats not good talk IMO whatever happens will define you as a person and build your character mate.. embrace absolutely everything (theres my wisdom for the day) lol XX


jeez that is deep for mid week - we usually save this sort of thing for a Friday afternoon.... good call though flinty


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

This morning was really tough and afterwards the mrs surprised me with an early xmas present to cheer me up lol!










To be honest ive not worked for 2 days let alone trained. Diet has been good still so no issues there. Ill be back in the gym tomorrow.

Onwards and upwards.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> This morning was really tough and afterwards the mrs surprised me with an early xmas present to cheer me up lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bless her. Chin up mate, not just for yourself, but the ones around you who love ya!

A gym session will shake you up


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Bless her. Chin up mate, not just for yourself, but the ones around you who love ya!
> 
> A gym session will shake you up


Cheers rob. Yeah she's a good one!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Did a shop at tescos earlier and they are selling their finest king prawns for half price so i grabbed a few bags.

The protein levels actually surprised me!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Did a shop at tescos earlier and they are selling their finest king prawns for half price so i grabbed a few bags.
> 
> The protein levels actually surprised me!


Fish is a great source, poultry and beef are the best imo 

Are prawns in your diet young man :lol:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Fish is a great source, poultry and beef are the best imo
> 
> Are prawns in your diet young man :lol:


Yeah fish is mate!!!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Yeah fish is mate!!!!


Fill your boots :beer:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> Yeah fish is mate!!!!


just not for your last meal


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Im well prepared for tomorrow:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

looks bra mate!

hello fellow [email protected]  all's well i hope


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

wheres ur tinfoil under the grilling tray ? 

I always enjoy pics.. keep them comming!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi peeps, just checking in after my little break , glad to see your all well.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Hi peeps, just checking in after my little break , glad to see your all well.


Haha. Just pm'd you back but didnt see your post in time!

Glad to see you back mate!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Officially today was meant to be a rest day but having had 2 days off due to personal reasons it was great to get back in the gym!!!!

Monday - chest

Flat DB press 4 x 12

Incline DB press 3 x 12

Incline flyes 3 x 15

Cable crossover / pec dec 2 x 8

Dips 3 x failure

Diet has been spot on. Had exactly as stated previously for training day.

Today has been a long day in work. Only had 2 days off and came back in to over 100 emails lol. Some clients can be so impatient!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Officially today was meant to be a rest day but having had 2 days off due to personal reasons it was great to get back in the gym!!!!
> 
> Monday - chest
> 
> ...


How you feeling after all this new diet?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Weigh in and measurements today...lost half an inch off my thigh and also lost half a pound after I gained it the other week. I think my weight will pretty much stay the same name...it's my dimensions that I need to watch now I think.

In the new year I'll be changing my routine to focus on building muscle...quite looking forward to a change up. I've stopped doing squats due to lower back pain that appears to have gotten worse since doing squats, so I'll stop and see if that makes a difference. I don't know what to do in place of them though...

Doing weighted lunges and cardio today. I was fasting yesterday and my god was I hungry when I went to bed!! Yet as always my apetite is quite low today.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> Weigh in and measurements today...lost half an inch off my thigh and also lost half a pound after I gained it the other week. I think my weight will pretty much stay the same name...it's my dimensions that I need to watch now I think.
> 
> In the new year I'll be changing my routine to focus on building muscle...quite looking forward to a change up. I've stopped doing squats due to lower back pain that appears to have gotten worse since doing squats, so I'll stop and see if that makes a difference. I don't know what to do in place of them though...
> 
> Doing weighted lunges and cardio today. I was fasting yesterday and my god was I hungry when I went to bed!! Yet as always my apetite is quite low today.


good stuff......wheres this 1/4cup reaserch pics?!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> good stuff......wheres this 1/4cup reaserch pics?!


Ha ha! I haven't bought one yet!! I did see a picture recently though of one being worn by a women with real breasts and unsurprisingly they don't like quite the same as the pic I posted!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> Ha ha! I haven't bought one yet!! I did see a picture recently though of one being worn by a women with real breasts and unsurprisingly they don't like quite the same as the pic I posted!


........where is then?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> ........where is then?


Wow I made some typos in my post! As usual 

What do you mean?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> Wow I made some typos in my post! As usual
> 
> What do you mean?


where is *it** then? lol. im talking about this pic u seen!! cmon womin


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hi btw paul lol, hope ur well buddy


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Katy said:


> Weigh in and measurements today...lost half an inch off my thigh and also lost half a pound after I gained it the other week. I think my weight will pretty much stay the same name...it's my dimensions that I need to watch now I think.
> 
> In the new year I'll be changing my routine to focus on building muscle...quite looking forward to a change up. I've stopped doing squats due to lower back pain that appears to have gotten worse since doing squats, so I'll stop and see if that makes a difference. I don't know what to do in place of them though...
> 
> Doing weighted lunges and cardio today. I was fasting yesterday and my god was I hungry when I went to bed!! Yet as always my apetite is quite low today.


doesnt tha stop you going to sleep ?? i canot sleep at all if im feeling hungry !!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> How you feeling after all this new diet?


Its weird never being hungry lol. Weighed myself this morning out of habit and came in at 13.5. My mind has been put at ease now as i honestly had visions of being 15st+ lol. I know it sounds rediculous but im only just starting to get my head round all this extra eating and not putting lots of fat on!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Felt great again to be back in the gym today:

Thursday - back and biceps

Deadlifts 4 x 8

Bent over rows 3 x 12

Pullups any grip 3 x failure

Wide grip pulldowns 3 x 10

Seated rows 3 x 10

Barbell curls 3 x 12

Hammer curls 3 x 10

Diet has been exactly as previously posted for a training day. Got some half price smoked salmon from tescos earlier. Looking forward to that later!

Due to the disruption earlier on this week fridays are meant to be a rest day but ive decided to do legs tomorrow to make up for missing them on tuesday.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> Its weird never being hungry lol. Weighed myself this morning out of habit and came in at 13.5. My mind has been put at ease now as i honestly had visions of being 15st+ lol. I know it sounds rediculous but im only just starting to get my head round all this extra eating and not putting lots of fat on!


good aint it, and your stronger in gym so lifting more weight so making more muscle WINWINWIN x


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> good aint it, and your stronger in gym so lifting more weight so making more muscle WINWINWIN x


Very true mate. It's a nice feeling being able to eat food and not worry about getting fat. Being on a year long cut takes it's toll on you mentally lol!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> where is *it** then? lol. im talking about this pic u seen!! cmon womin


Oh I just came across it online...couldn't find it again...sorry



flinty90 said:


> doesnt tha stop you going to sleep ?? i canot sleep at all if im feeling hungry !!


It did actually make it hard to fall asleep...my stomach was really rumbling!! I'm being quite bad today though...I haven't really eaten and have sort of lost my interest in cooking anything. I just want convenience food but that's a big no no for me at the moment. I've just settled with a protein shake for now.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just had a session with my key worker for the first time in 2 months. It's very pleasing to hear how he feels I've made a real transformation in terms of recovery...he said that a few months ago I was a shell of a person whereas now I seem complete  It's great to have his vote of confidence in me...espeically as we're entereing the alcohol fueled festive season!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Just had a session with my key worker for the first time in 2 months. It's very pleasing to hear how he feels I've made a real transformation in terms of recovery...he said that a few months ago I was a shell of a person whereas now I seem complete  It's great to have his vote of confidence in me...espeically as we're entereing the alcohol fueled festive season!


Absolutely brilliant news! Saw you posted on fb that you've done all your xmas shopping. Ill PM you my address so you know where to post it!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

Katy said:


> Just had a session with my key worker for the first time in 2 months. It's very pleasing to hear how he feels I've made a real transformation in terms of recovery...he said that a few months ago I was a shell of a person whereas now I seem complete  It's great to have his vote of confidence in me...espeically as we're entereing the alcohol fueled festive season!


That's great stuff!! :thumb:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> Just had a session with my key worker for the first time in 2 months. It's very pleasing to hear how he feels I've made a real transformation in terms of recovery...he said that a few months ago I was a shell of a person whereas now I seem complete  It's great to have his vote of confidence in me...espeically as we're entereing the alcohol fueled festive season!


im oblivous to any problems u had/have mate.....but happy for ya regardless :beer:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Absolutely brilliant news! Saw you posted on fb that you've done all your xmas shopping. Ill PM you my address so you know where to post it!


Ha ha! Ooops, might have forgotten yours!

One thing I've noticed is that I now have the capacity to be there for others. My sister's been going through a rough patch lately and for the first time in years she has been turning to me for support and not long ago someone I know was rushed into hospital with heart problems and alcohol didn't cross my mind...I just felt glad that I could actually be of support. And I spoke to my friend yesterday who told me that she has recently been diagnosed with cancer...had she told me that 4 months ago I would have been in such a state of my own that I'd have been of no use to her. But that's different now...I'm able to be her friend now! I'm able to be the person I actually am as opposed to being 'a shell of a person'. And hopefully now those around me can benefit from that.



Sweat said:


> That's great stuff!! :thumb:


Cheers


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> im oblivous to any problems u had/have mate.....but happy for ya regardless :beer:


Alcoholism  Which makes your smilie quite amusing!! :laugh:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Ha ha! Ooops, might have forgotten yours!
> 
> One thing I've noticed is that I now have the capacity to be there for others. My sister's been going through a rough patch lately and for the first time in years she has been turning to me for support and not long ago someone I know was rushed into hospital with heart problems and alcohol didn't cross my mind...I just felt glad that I could actually be of support. And I spoke to my friend yesterday who told me that she has recently been diagnosed with cancer...had she told me that 4 months ago I would have been in such a state of my own that I'd have been of no use to her. But that's different now...I'm able to be her friend now! I'm able to be the person I actually am as opposed to being 'a shell of a person'. And hopefully now those around me can benefit from that.
> 
> Cheers


To be fair you have been to hell and back and are clearly a very strong minded woman!

Its no surprise that others now turn to you for help!

Btw, not impressed about no present!! The steak meal next year will make up for it though!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> Alcoholism  Which makes your smilie quite amusing!! :laugh:


haha i thought that after i posted it :laugh: ahwell, a pint each wont hurt


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Couple of my meals from today:










Just polished off the salmon meal. Very nice it was in deed!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Couple of my meals from today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont be scared to get the dishes dirty mate :lol:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> dont be scared to get the dishes dirty mate :lol:


Haha. My kitchen has never been so clean!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Change of plan today. I'd hired a young lad to post some leaflets for me but as its raining he's phoned in sick. Reluctantly it means I'll be pounding the streets today leaf letting lol! Suppose my legs will get a good workout. Meals have all been prepared and stored in my backpack!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Well last 2 days i havent had time to do any training as ive been pounding the streets delivering my leaflets. Was meant to do it today but decided to take my daughter to see father christmas instead:










Diet has still been spot on though. Just feel crap that i havent trained. Cant wait to get in the gym in the morning!!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Well last 2 days i havent had time to do any training as ive been pounding the streets delivering my leaflets. Was meant to do it today but decided to take my daughter to see father christmas instead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bless her.

Good work on keeping the diet in place mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Merry Christmas you two!


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

Have a great day both


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Hope everybody had a great day yesterday. We did. Annabella was so excited and that alone made it so special!

Food wise i did eat and drink what i wanted. It truly was a cheat day to remember!

15lb crown of organic kelly turkey. We fed 6 in total and weve still half the bird to eat!



















Ive decided to have a relaxed day today then hit it hard again tomorrow in preparation for my holiday in 2.5 weeks!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Finished off the rest of the turkey today. Overall i think ive done quite well on the diet. Had a few treats yesterday but today has been good. The kitchen is still full of goodies so am proper chuffed with my willpower. Back in the gym tomorrow. Cant wait.

Oh, and im now a gold member lol!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Have a good day mate :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hope yas had a great chrimbo muckers


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> hope yas had a great chrimbo muckers


Had a great Christmas mate. Back to the hardworking now though!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Had a good session yesterday.

Thursday - back and biceps

Deadlifts 4 x 8

Bent over rows 3 x 12

Pullups any grip 3 x failure

Wide grip pulldowns 3 x 10

Seated rows 3 x 10

Barbell curls 3 x 12

Hammer curls 3 x 10

Diet was good again. Now Christmas has gone its great to get back into the groove of it!

I've got my 10k race on Sunday so won't be doing any training until Monday now. Diet will remain as before and 100% clean until I go to Egypt on the 14th jan!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Pretty boring day to be honest. Had a complere rest day in preperation for tomorrows road race. Even had a bath with supposed muscle relaxing bath soap lol! Diet has been great again.

Will be carb loading in the morning though for some much needed energy!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Good luck mate :thumb:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Ran the Ribble Valley 10k this morning. Despite the poor conditions, poor starting position and the amount of runners im quite happy to have beaten the 1hr mark quite easily. Out of 1400 runners i finished 932 and my dad 931.










Considering i havent done any serious sport or fitness for probably 5-6 years and the fact i was 17st + in January i cant really grumble!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Very well done to you and your dad mate


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Had a quick session on my home gym this morning. Nothing too taxing but enough to keep me ticking over until wednesday when my gym re-opens!

Once again diet has been good since christmas.

Got a few mates coming round for a party tonight so going to let get wasted and have a few treats later.

Next 2 weeks before holiday are going to involve lots of pain in the gym!

Have a good night everybody!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

happy new year Tyram and Katy hope you both have a great 2013.. keep up the great work


----------



## Rykard (Dec 18, 2007)

happy new year guys hope you both have a great 2013.. keep up the great work and keep the food pics coming


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Happy New Year everyone! :bounce:

Apologies for being so quiet lately...for the first time ever I took over a week off from work and have avoided my computer with the exceptipon of approving posts. I'll be posting properly again tomorrow when I am back at work (just doing a few little bits now before continuing to enjoy food and tv before tomorrow  )


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy new year guys


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Happy new year everybody.

Yesterday was spent pounding the streets in the ribble valley delivering my leaflets. It would be nice to get a couple of new clients from it!

Had a good session this morning in the gym:

Thursday - back and biceps

Deadlifts 4 x 8

Bent over rows 3 x 12

Pullups any grip 3 x failure

Wide grip pulldowns 3 x 10

Seated rows 3 x 10

Barbell curls 3 x 12

Hammer curls 3 x 10

Todays food will be as 'training day' previously posted. Feels great to be back in the swing of things!

Ive got a proper spring in my step at the minute.

Its my daughters birthday on monday so were taking her and my nephews to thomas land on sunday. Shes really excited about it!

A week on monday ill be flying to egypt for 2 weeks all inclusive!!!

Oh, me and my dad have signed up to do the manchester bupa 10k race at the end of may!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Thomas Land is amazing lol

She will love it mate 

Nice session, I take it you log weights yourself. I've wrote all my PB's off for a fresh start this year 

Good for you on the 10k race, all character building and very impressive tbh.

Keep it up mate, 2 weeks then it's Sun time!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Today was meant to be a rest day but decided to do legs:

legs

Squats 4 x 8

Leg press 3 x 15

Leg extension 3 x 10

Lunges 2 x 15

Lying leg curls 5 x 10

Standing calves 5 x 12

Dont think i'll ever get used to the weighted lunges!

Diet has been super strict again and exactly as training day diet. I actually enjoy eating food again and feels great knowing im not cutting lol!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Thomas Land is amazing lol
> 
> She will love it mate
> 
> ...


Yeah ive read great things about thomas land. Dont know who's more excited, me or her lol!

Thats one thing ive never done, write weights down. I tend to do each session by feel. After my holiday im going to start writing weights down and hopefully get the PB bug that everybody else seems to have! No doubt they'll be proper embarassing pb's though lol!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Happy New Year everyone! :bounce:
> 
> Apologies for being so quiet lately...for the first time ever I took over a week off from work and have avoided my computer with the exceptipon of approving posts. I'll be posting properly again tomorrow when I am back at work (just doing a few little bits now before continuing to enjoy food and tv before tomorrow  )


Loved the fb pic of your cat earlier. Really miss my dog. The house is so quiet without him.

Are you back in training yet?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Loved the fb pic of your cat earlier. Really miss my dog. The house is so quiet without him.
> 
> Are you back in training yet?


Do you mean my little grey fluffy cat? Love her!!! That was a great pic. We set up a camera on a tripod with a setting making it take a photo whenever it senses a smile...so throughout the night everyone would go up to it and smile! That's how the one of our cat was taken. It was I nice surprise when going through the pics 

Yep, back to training. I trained before New Year anyway but overdid it on the cardio (to counteract the chocolate!) and ended up with exercise induced asthma again so for now I'm steering clear of cardio, which means having to be extra strict on the calories! I do miss the cardio but I want to be able to breathe!

Just done weighted lunges, weighted bulgarian split squats and single leg deadlifts, ready for a nice hot bath  Will do core tomorrow.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Do you mean my little grey fluffy cat? Love her!!! That was a great pic. We set up a camera on a tripod with a setting making it take a photo whenever it senses a smile...so throughout the night everyone would go up to it and smile! That's how the one of our cat was taken. It was I nice surprise when going through the pics
> 
> Yep, back to training. I trained before New Year anyway but overdid it on the cardio (to counteract the chocolate!) and ended up with exercise induced asthma again so for now I'm steering clear of cardio, which means having to be extra strict on the calories! I do miss the cardio but I want to be able to breathe!
> 
> Just done weighted lunges, weighted bulgarian split squats and single leg deadlifts, ready for a nice hot bath  Will do core tomorrow.


The grey one is nice but the ginger one looks proper fluffy!

Glad to see you back at it. Hows your diet looking?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Yeah ive read great things about thomas land. Dont know who's more excited, me or her lol!
> 
> Thats one thing ive never done, write weights down. I tend to do each session by feel. After my holiday im going to start writing weights down and hopefully get the PB bug that everybody else seems to have! No doubt they'll be proper embarassing pb's though lol!


Defo need to write them down mate, use this to log them too.

If you don't write them down you'll never know if your going forwards lol

From what I remember mate you was pressing some good weight on chest when we asked, unless it was lbs 

Nothing to be embarrassed about though.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> The grey one is nice but the ginger one looks proper fluffy!
> 
> Glad to see you back at it. Hows your diet looking?


Oh yeah...can't remember which of him I posted. Just before New Year's he had an accident...we found him utterly soaked in oily mud with a swollen leg. We had to wash the poor thing in the shower! But he's all fine now 

Diet's good thanks  I didn't go overboard during Christmas. I did have unnecessary chocolates though! I'm on a very clean diet again and sticking to 1500kcals a day which I may change depending on how things go.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Defo need to write them down mate, use this to log them too.
> 
> If you don't write them down you'll never know if your going forwards lol
> 
> ...


You are right mate, i'll start noting down down and posting weights after my holiday.



Katy said:


> Oh yeah...can't remember which of him I posted. Just before New Year's he had an accident...we found him utterly soaked in oily mud with a swollen leg. We had to wash the poor thing in the shower! But he's all fine now
> 
> Diet's good thanks  I didn't go overboard during Christmas. I did have unnecessary chocolates though! I'm on a very clean diet again and sticking to 1500kcals a day which I may change depending on how things go.


So are you back on IF or just low cals?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> So are you back on IF or just low cals?


IF twice a week with the odd break  I'm not looking forward to it!! :crying: So jealous that you can eat more!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> IF twice a week with the odd break  I'm not looking forward to it!! :crying: So jealous that you can eat more!


Sounds weird but i miss the lean feel i used to get whilst doing IF. When i get to the size and definition i want then i will incorporate IF a couple of times a week for maintainenance and enjoy the health benefits it brings. I also miss the feeling of achievement it gave me when i completed a day of fasting. A great tool if you used correctly.

Ive finally got my head around eating more. Been doing it for a few weeks now and the fact ive not put any extra fat on has really eased my fears.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> Sounds weird but i miss the lean feel i used to get whilst doing IF. When i get to the size and definition i want then i will incorporate IF a couple of times a week for maintainenance and enjoy the health benefits it brings. I also miss the feeling of achievement it gave me when i completed a day of fasting. A great tool if you used correctly.
> 
> *Ive finally got my head around eating more. Been doing it for a few weeks now and the fact ive not put any extra fat on has really eased my fears*.


told ya to trust me bro X


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> told ya to trust me bro X


That i do mate!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Sounds weird but i miss the lean feel i used to get whilst doing IF. When i get to the size and definition i want then i will incorporate IF a couple of times a week for maintainenance and enjoy the health benefits it brings. I also miss the feeling of achievement it gave me when i completed a day of fasting. A great tool if you used correctly.
> 
> Ive finally got my head around eating more. Been doing it for a few weeks now and the fact ive not put any extra fat on has really eased my fears.


What kind of Macros you doing mate ?


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi peeps, just dropping by to check in and let you all know I'm still alive. Hope you all had a great xmas, and new year.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Oof, had DOMS in my hamstrings for 3 days!! Still doing circuits tonight though...might help.

Didn't manage a fast yesterday...I need to re think when to do it becaue Sunday's just aren't the best time as it's my one weekend day that I rest...I therefore want to enjoy my food!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Sounds weird but i miss the lean feel i used to get whilst doing IF. When i get to the size and definition i want then i will incorporate IF a couple of times a week for maintainenance and enjoy the health benefits it brings. I also miss the feeling of achievement it gave me when i completed a day of fasting. A great tool if you used correctly.
> 
> Ive finally got my head around eating more. Been doing it for a few weeks now and the fact ive not put any extra fat on has really eased my fears.


I completely understand this! Similar with low/zero carb eating, When you are on a low carb diet in deficit each day of no carbs feels an achievement and pushes you to go the next day with no carbs, and changes are constantly seen in the mirror and scales.. again leading to a great feeling of achievement and your body feels lean like your in a massive catabolic state! when eating above surplus you feel yucky and bogged down and unmotivated!

Glad you are through the barrier though! all the best for 2013 to you mate, oh and katy!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

lxm said:


> I completely understand this! Similar with low/zero carb eating, When you are on a low carb diet in deficit each day of no carbs feels an achievement and pushes you to go the next day with no carbs, and changes are constantly seen in the mirror and scales.. again leading to a great feeling of achievement and your body feels lean like your in a massive catabolic state! when eating above surplus you feel yucky and bogged down and unmotivated!
> 
> Glad you are through the barrier though! all the best for 2013 to you mate, oh and katy!


The psychological boost it gave me was incredible. The first day was always the hardest but after that i found it easy going.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Today is my daughters 3rd birthday and i was lucky enough to sneak out this morning for an hour. Managed to do:

Monday - chest

Flat DB press 4 x 12

Incline DB press 3 x 12

Incline flyes 3 x 15

Cable crossover / pec dec 2 x 8

Dips 3 x failure

Despite all the treats and goodies weve bought for her birthday party i havent even had a piece of cake lol. Lots of people will say i need to chill out on my daughters birthday but nobody has been hurt so i dont see a problem with it.

Diet has been as my trainng day as previously posted.

Had a great time at Thomas land yesterday. Weather was very kind to us and stayed dry all day. A great time was had by bella and her 2 cousins. i even took pre-prepared meals so that i wouldnt have a bad day diet wise lol!

Heres a couple of pics:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks like a good day mate 

And too right, if you dont want cake then so what. I hate it if I'm out and people try and force crap down your neck lol

DO ONE!!

Nice session too, weights noted :whistling:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Looks like a good day mate
> 
> And too right, if you dont want cake then so what. I hate it if I'm out and people try and force crap down your neck lol
> 
> ...


Very true mate.

Not sure how many sessions i can get in this week as im off to egypt on monday and work is manic. Going to buy a pocket diary when i get back and start recording weights. Even contemplating taking my laptop on holiday to do little bits. Sad i know, but being self employed i dont get any holiday pay and ive recently got 4 new clients from delivering my leaflets! One job paid for the cost of the leaflets so very happy!

Im also hoping to pick up a load of whey protein this week. Probsbly do a £100 order. Should keep me going for a while


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Only just seen this I think? Subbed anyway good luck guys


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

tyramhall said:


> Very true mate.
> 
> Not sure how many sessions i can get in this week as im off to egypt on monday and work is manic. Going to buy a pocket diary when i get back and start recording weights. Even contemplating taking my laptop on holiday to do little bits. Sad i know, but being self employed i dont get any holiday pay and ive recently got 4 new clients from delivering my leaflets! One job paid for the cost of the leaflets so very happy!
> 
> Im also hoping to pick up a load of whey protein this week. Probsbly do a £100 order. Should keep me going for a while


I see what you mean mate, needs must if you want to go on holiday again 

So the delivering paid off then, good work!

Use the protein works  and my code of course lol


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Absolutely cained the gym this morning:

Tuesday - legs

Squats 4 x 8

Leg press 3 x 15

Leg extension 3 x 10

Lunges 2 x 15

Lying leg curls 5 x 10

Standing calves 5 x 12

After id finished doing weighted lunges i swear i thought i was going to die lol. I just kind of sat down for 10mins to get my bearings. A guy even came up to me to ask if i was ok!

Food today will be exactly as my training day food plan.

Due to how successful my leaflet campaign has been ill be back on the beat tomorrow. Technically tomorrow is meant to be a rest day but im hoping all the walking will help sort out any on coming doms!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Evening all!

Had circuits last night which I really enjoyed and the trainer is finding it hard to give me ab work that pushes me enough...which is a positive sign...shows my abs are strong!! My hamstrings still hurt after 4 days too! I was supposed to go to the gym with my mum tonight (she's visiting and staying in a hotel with a gym) but the hotel has a leak! So that's now been cancelled. Will relax tonight and do a good legs session tomorrow...by then my DOMS will have gone too.

Had a Dr's appointment this morning about some breathing difficulties that I've been having and now have a lung test thingy booked...so will see what happens with that. And some blood tests are showing that I might have an underactive thyroid! :no: I'm being tested again in 3 months to check it again...if this is the case, it'll mean that until I get medication, weight loss will be a struggle :no:


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Had circuits last night which I really enjoyed and the trainer is finding it hard to give me ab work that pushes me enough...which is a positive sign...shows my abs are strong!! My hamstrings still hurt after 4 days too! I was supposed to go to the gym with my mum tonight (she's visiting and staying in a hotel with a gym) but the hotel has a leak! So that's now been cancelled. Will relax tonight and do a good legs session tomorrow...by then my DOMS will have gone too.
> 
> Had a Dr's appointment this morning about some breathing difficulties that I've been having and now have a lung test thingy booked...so will see what happens with that. And some blood tests are showing that I might have an underactive thyroid! :no: I'm being tested again in 3 months to check it again...if this is the case, it'll mean that until I get medication, weight loss will be a struggle :no:


Atleast its all being investigated. Looking at your pics im not sure if you need to lose anymore weight though!

Ive just got back in from walking all day delivering leaflets. Im shattered!


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Katy said:


> Evening all!
> 
> Had circuits last night which I really enjoyed and the trainer is finding it hard to give me ab work that pushes me enough...which is a positive sign...shows my abs are strong!! My hamstrings still hurt after 4 days too! I was supposed to go to the gym with my mum tonight (she's visiting and staying in a hotel with a gym) but the hotel has a leak! So that's now been cancelled. Will relax tonight and do a good legs session tomorrow...by then my DOMS will have gone too.
> 
> Had a Dr's appointment this morning about some breathing difficulties that I've been having and now have a lung test thingy booked...so will see what happens with that. And some blood tests are showing that I might have an underactive thyroid! :no: I'm being tested again in 3 months to check it again...if this is the case, it'll mean that until I get medication, weight loss will be a struggle :no:


Hope the docs can fix you mate, isn't it T3 that gets prescribed if your thiroid is under active ? Could acquire some more from various places and use it as a supplement maybe.

Tyriam how's your daughter doing after the hospital thing ? I know it was a while back but I haven't had much spare time to read all my subbed threads. Hope she's well.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Hope the docs can fix you mate, isn't it T3 that gets prescribed if your thiroid is under active ? Could acquire some more from various places and use it as a supplement maybe.
> 
> Tyriam how's your daughter doing after the hospital thing ? I know it was a while back but I haven't had much spare time to read all my subbed threads. Hope she's well.


I don't really know anything about it to be hoenst. She said that I'd be given thyroxine. I'll see in two months and in the meantime, just try to wary of my weight


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Atleast its all being investigated. Looking at your pics im not sure if you need to lose anymore weight though!
> 
> Ive just got back in from walking all day delivering leaflets. Im shattered!


Which pics are you referring to? My facebook ones or here? I'm a bit torn about what to do weight wise...I think that I want to lose fat and gain muscle because I'd prefer to be smaller in general and more firm, but with fat loss will go my boobs! Just taking it as it comes really.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> Which pics are you referring to? My facebook ones or here? I'm a bit torn about what to do weight wise...I think that I want to lose fat and gain muscle because I'd prefer to be smaller in general and more firm,* but with fat loss will go my boobs*! Just taking it as it comes really.


well uv rulled fat loss out then!

how ya doing guys?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> well uv rulled fat loss out then!
> 
> how ya doing guys?


Ha ha!! It's weird really...Lorian's very happy with how I am now and all friends and family think I should stay the same yet I personally would prefer to feel smaller in general. But, I do enjoy food and at the moment I'm able to stay as I am and enjoy my food! I don't really like not having a goal...I think I need to set one that surrounds muscle gain and see what happens.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Katy said:


> Ha ha!! It's weird really...Lorian's very happy with how I am now and all friends and family think I should stay the same yet I personally would prefer to feel smaller in general. But, I do enjoy food and at the moment I'm able to stay as I am and enjoy my food! I don't really like not having a goal...I think I need to set one that surrounds muscle gain and see what happens.


maybe forget about muscle gain and focus on gettin the strength up?


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Hope the docs can fix you mate, isn't it T3 that gets prescribed if your thiroid is under active ? Could acquire some more from various places and use it as a supplement maybe.
> 
> Tyriam how's your daughter doing after the hospital thing ? I know it was a while back but I haven't had much spare time to read all my subbed threads. Hope she's well.


Yeah shes doing great cheers mate. Im actually taking her to manchester childrens hospital for a checkup tomorrow so fingers crossed it goes well!

How are you wounds healing?


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Yeah shes doing great cheers mate. Im actually taking her to manchester childrens hospital for a checkup tomorrow so fingers crossed it goes well!
> 
> How are you wounds healing?


Good stuff mate glad she's on the mend 

I'm pretty much fully headed now  started lifting again yesterday and forgot how much I missed it lol. On a solid cut right now using keto so I'm adjusting to that but it isn't too harsh, seems I can take about 50g of carbs a day so that's enough for a nice treat and about 15-20 spare. Can't wait to see the results!

Doesn't seem a year ago since our 10 man face off!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> maybe forget about muscle gain and focus on gettin the strength up?


Well...I'm vain! I'd much rather more lean muscle than be strong!

I haven't had a goal since I lost the weight so I need to get a new one. Lorian and I are going away on business in a week and I'll be in a bikini to enjoy the pool of the hotel we're staying in...which has already made me more strict on calories which shows that I respond well if I have a goal and time fra,e...I might take my measurements soon and then decide what to aim for with them.

The thing is...I'm happy enough at the moment which is where people stop making the effort.


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Katy said:


> Well...I'm vain! I'd much rather more lean muscle than be strong!
> 
> I haven't had a goal since I lost the weight so I need to get a new one. Lorian and I are going away on business in a week and I'll be in a bikini to enjoy the pool of the hotel we're staying in...which has already made me more strict on calories which shows that I respond well if I have a goal and time fra,e...I might take my measurements soon and then decide what to aim for with them.
> 
> The thing is...I'm happy enough at the moment which is where people stop making the effort.


Wish i had business trips like yours!!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Marrsy86 said:


> Good stuff mate glad she's on the mend
> 
> I'm pretty much fully headed now  started lifting again yesterday and forgot how much I missed it lol. On a solid cut right now using keto so I'm adjusting to that but it isn't too harsh, seems I can take about 50g of carbs a day so that's enough for a nice treat and about 15-20 spare. Can't wait to see the results!
> 
> Doesn't seem a year ago since our 10 man face off!


Sounds like you have a plan of action.

Yeah i cant believe this time last year i weighed over 17st. Scales say ive lost weight, not sure the mirror agrees though lol!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Wish i had business trips like yours!!!


Ha ha! To be fair...this is only our second proper business trip. Because we never go away anywhere for pleasure we're turning the business visit into something enjoyable...we're heading to the midlands and cramming the two days with work but staying at a nice hotel with a spa and lovely meals so that outisde of work it should be fun Also checking it out for a potential wedding venue!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

all i took in was bikini :mellow: lol where u off to?

strength goes hand in hand with building muscle, id focus on strength for a month or 2 of low rep/HEAVY stuff, then switch to lower weight/more volume stuff....repeat.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

JANIKvonD said:


> all i took in was bikini :mellow: lol where u off to?
> 
> strength goes hand in hand with building muscle, id focus on strength for a month or 2 of low rep/HEAVY stuff, then switch to lower weight/more volume stuff....repeat.


I do already swtich from high to low weight and reps etc so I'll just carry on 

We're off to Bristol first and then Cheltenham


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Yesterday was a long day at the hospital but thankfully all of Annabella's tests and progress reports came back good!

Managed to sneak in a session this morning:

Saturday - shoulders

Seated shoulder press 4 x 12

Lateral DB raises 3 x 10

Face pulls 3 x 12

Tricep pushdowns 3 x 12

Skull crushers 3 x 10

Today ive just been finalising all loose ends for work before our holiday starts tomorrow. Were staying at a hotel near the airport tomorrow ready for our 9am flight on monday morning. Diet has been as my training day so all is good.

The Radisson hotel in sharm that were staying in has a gym with weights and stuff. Would it be proper gay to use it often? Ive decided that within reason im just going to proper chill and eat / drink what i like. Using the gym might lessen the holiday bulge lol!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

tyramhall said:


> Yesterday was a long day at the hospital but thankfully all of Annabella's tests and progress reports came back good!
> 
> Managed to sneak in a session this morning:
> 
> ...


Mate fcuk the gym off whilst on holiday you need to rest it will also make you want to get back hard when you return,, if your doing anything over there do plenty of swimming and walking mate things that will keep you on the go but not tax cns and help you relax but give you an apetite, things that make a change from what you do at home...

enjoy yourself bro, i hope your diet advice i gave you has given you a bit of a beach bod to not be ashamed of mate , from the pics i have seen you are definitely looking a lot better !!

see you when ya get back mate, then the real work can start all over again !!!


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> Mate fcuk the gym off whilst on holiday you need to rest it will also make you want to get back hard when you return,, if your doing anything over there do plenty of swimming and walking mate things that will keep you on the go but not tax cns and help you relax but give you an apetite, things that make a change from what you do at home...
> 
> enjoy yourself bro, i hope your diet advice i gave you has given you a bit of a beach bod to not be ashamed of mate , from the pics i have seen you are definitely looking a lot better !!
> 
> see you when ya get back mate, then the real work can start all over again !!!


Mate that diet advice and info was blo0dy brilliant!!

Think your right about chilling out. Ill makesure that we do plenty of walking and swimming and ill leave the gym well alone.

Bodywise i dont think ive put any size on nor was i expecting to though in 4 weeks but the main thing is that im not embarassed now to take my top off lol!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

the thing you have learnt is that you can bang the good foods in now and grow without worrying about fat gain mate. but thats when ya get back x


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Well holiday has started early. Frankie and bennys and a few cocktails tonight followed by a few beers back in the hitel. Got to get an earlyish night as were getting to the airport for 6am.

Take it easy everybody! See you when i get back!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

I hope you enjoy a well deserved holiday Tyram 

After slacking off for a month diet wise and struggling to find focus, I'm finally back in the game! After mulling it over for a while and looking through my progress pics I've managed to feel disciplined again and I feel driven to drop the fat  I threw up the reamins of CHristmas food last night e.g. crisps and nuts, which should help!

I've started the day with a blueberry, banana and coconut milk smoothie and doing legs and core later.

And then a fast day tomorrow...first one in a month!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Katy said:


> I hope you enjoy a well deserved holiday Tyram
> 
> After slacking off for a month diet wise and struggling to find focus, I'm finally back in the game! After mulling it over for a while and looking through my progress pics I've managed to feel disciplined again and I feel driven to drop the fat  I threw up the reamins of CHristmas food last night e.g. crisps and nuts, which should help!
> 
> ...


threw up as in sick or threw out lol ??

glad your back on the horse chick.. let be having these fcukin goals met ok X


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hope you enjoy your holiday mate 

Glad to see your back on track Katy, where do you get your coconut milk from ? Been trying to find so,e for a few weeks now.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> threw up as in sick or threw out lol ??
> 
> glad your back on the horse chick.. let be having these fcukin goals met ok X


Haha...I meant threw out!! :laugh:

I think having a weight goal will help so I'm taking measurements and weight on Wednesday morning to see where I'm at.



Marrsy86 said:


> Hope you enjoy your holiday mate
> 
> Glad to see your back on track Katy, where do you get your coconut milk from ? Been trying to find so,e for a few weeks now.


At the moment I get it from Tesco (Blue Dragon) but I've heard that the can has a reaction with the coconut milk that over time can be harmful so I'm switching soon to this:

http://www.realfoods.co.uk/product/7291/dunns-river-coconut-milk-400ml

It is sold as a dairy alternative in cartons but be sure to read the ingredients because most of them contain hardly any coconut milk; the rest is just sugar and water.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Cheers I might put an order in with them soon


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Hey guys. For the next three months I'm going to stick to just the one journal to keep me focussed on my own specific goals, so I'll be here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/209176-3-months-bride-perfection.html#post3841963

Paul, would you want to continue with this journal afterwards? Keep it as your own etc?


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Welcome back Paul @tyramhall, hope you and your family had a good holiday m8.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Breeny said:


> Welcome back Paul @tyramhall, hope you and your family had a good holiday m8.


Ha! Just noticed your sig! :lol:


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Katy said:


> Ha! Just noticed your sig! :lol:


It's been that way for months now, you are the Queen of green :thumb:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Breeny said:


> It's been that way for months now, you are the Queen of green :thumb:


I feel very flattered


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

WElcome back tyram.. nice to get your text earlier today.. back on it ow bro , no fcukin about !!!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

I want another vacation in the sun ;-D


----------



## tyramhall (Dec 28, 2011)

Despite being back for a week ive only just recovered from the runs. Ive lost a little weight which was to be expected.

As katy has started her new journal this will be my last post in this journal.

Just got to decide whether or not to start a new journal. Either way i'll still be training. @Katy you may as well lock this thread.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

tyramhall said:


> Despite being back for a week ive only just recovered from the runs. Ive lost a little weight which was to be expected.
> 
> As katy has started her new journal this will be my last post in this journal.
> 
> Just got to decide whether or not to start a new journal. Either way i'll still be training. @Katy you may as well lock this thread.


It's locked  I think you should start another journal focussing on a lean bulk! You look really great in your recent pics. If you now focussed on building up muscle you'd look just awesome!! Your transformation is fantastic and a great inspiration for others.


----------

